# iMac 27" : i3 ou i5 ?



## HmJ (4 Août 2010)

Bon aller, je lance mon fil pour acheter ma prochaine machine, une fois n'est pas coutume  (2005, 2007, 2008, mais rien n'a ete ecrit en 2009 ) Mon Mini 2.53 GHz n'a que 10 mois, mais mon Samsung 21" 213T a rendu l'ame et je veux en profiter pour augmenter ma surface de travail (j'ai aussi un Eizo 24").

Alors voila : la sortie de ce nouvel iMac est une aubaine, mais comme tout le monde je suis un peu effraye par le tout-en-un, surtout pour quelqu'un qui a bidouille ses machines par le passe (y compris mes 3 Mac Mini...) : est-ce que l'ecran sera parfaitement uniforme (je fais pas mal de retouche photo avec LR + PS), est-ce que le DD sera performant mais discret, est-ce que si je me mets a la video (en amateur, 720p) je ne vais pas trop ramer... Bref j'ai envie d'ecouter vos avis 

Mes besoins : retouche photo, donc un quad n'est pas indispensable, mais mon Mini 2.4 GHz est un peu lent pour l'assemblage de gros panoramas en RAW. Je passe par un disque externe en FW800 pour le scratch disk et Time Machine, donc pas de probleme de performances. Plus besoin de Mathematica, j'ai raccroche les gants. Je ne joue pas, sauf sur Civilization V que je compte bien utiliser en pleine resolution, 2560x1440 des qu'il sortira.

Le Quad i5 a l'air interessant, mais ce n'est pas un foudre de guerre a mon sens puisque le GPU a plutot regresse (GPU de portable avec bande passante et taille de bus reduite). Le SSD me semble encore cher pour son utilite. Bref, je vise une machine qui tienne bien 2-3 ans, quitte a pouvoir y branche un Mini pour depanner en mini-Displayport. Maintenant, je pourrais tout aussi bien n'acheter qu'un ecran externe, mais je vise aussi l'esthetique zen et un bon rapport qualite-prix.

Bref, pour le moment je pars sur un modele de base 27" i3, avec un clavier US plutot que japonais parce que je n'aime pas leurs touches plus petites. Merci a tous pour vos retours


----------



## bnito (4 Août 2010)

J'ai du mal à me rendre compte du gain de puissance qu'apportera le passage au i5 (voir même au i3 3.6, le turbo boost c'est bien joli sur le papier, mais est que le gain est réel dans PS par exemple ? ) Par contre le gain de prix je l'ai bien vu... A ta place j'opterai peut être pour un 27 " i5 ou i7 sur le refurb 

Edit : il y 'a un souci sur le site d'apple non ? sur le 27" 1er modèle, ils proposent un i5 3.6ghz en supplément...???


----------



## lolololop (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de découvrir votre site et ce forum et suis impressionné par sa richesse, sa courtoisie, son professionnalisme...bravo.

Je compte passer du côté obscur et quitté mon bon vieux pc... 

Ce topic m'intéresse donc particulièrement pour mon choix.

Je n'y connais donc pas grand chose en Mac, j'ai donc une question relativement bête... je vois dans les choix proposés...I3 3.6ghz boost, I5.... 

MAIS ces choix ne correspondent pas à ce que je vois sur Apple Store j'ai 3 choix possible (en 27 ... je ne ferai que du jeux, photos, un peu vidéo)

* I3 - 3,2 GHZ (pas 3.6 ghz ?)
* I5 - 2.8 GHZ
* I7 - 2.93 GHZ (on en parle rarement de ce modèle)

?????  

Logiquement, je dirai que si je souhaite garder ma machine plus longtemps, j'opterai pour le plus puissant I7 - 2.93 GHZ ?

J'attendrai dnc vos remarques sur ce topic et ce vote pour me décider ... Merci


----------



## - B'n - (4 Août 2010)

HjM a dit:
			
		

> Alors voila : la sortie de ce nouvel iMac est une aubaine, mais comme tout le monde je suis un peu effraye par le tout-en-un, surtout pour quelqu'un qui a bidouille ses machines par le passe (y compris mes 3 Mac Mini...) : est-ce que l'ecran sera parfaitement uniforme (je fais pas mal de retouche photo avec LR + PS), est-ce que le DD sera performant mais discret, est-ce que si je me mets a la video (en amateur, 720p) je ne vais pas trop ramer... Bref j'ai envie d'ecouter vos avis


Ecran parfaitement uniforme c'est rarement le cas (fuite de luminosité/zones grises/"jaunes"), mais surtout, si c'est pour du travail de l'image, oublie les écrans Apple qui sont de véritables miroirs&#8230; 









			
				lolololop a dit:
			
		

> Logiquement, je dirai que si je souhaite garder ma machine plus longtemps, j'opterai pour le plus puissant I7 - 2.93 GHZ ?


Oui et non&#8230; à confirmer mais, on entend souvent dire que l'i7 chauffe beaucoup. Or, le problème principal des iMacs (écran miroir mis à part ) est qu'à la longue (3 ans dans mon cas) les composants se dessoudent avec la chaleur dans cet espace confiné. Et vu que c'est un tout en un, une panne est souvent synonyme de changement de machine (ou de réparation aussi coûteuse&#8230

&#8230;et bienvenu sur le forum !!


----------



## bnito (4 Août 2010)

lolololop a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je n'y connais donc pas grand chose en Mac, j'ai donc une question relativement bête... je vois dans les choix proposés...I3 3.6ghz boost, I5....
> 
> ...



En fait il y a possibilité de changer le processeur sur le 1er modèle 27 "
i3 3.2 ===> i5 3.6 (double coeur)
le I5 2.8 est quant à lui un quad coeur tout comme le i7 2.93


----------



## HmJ (4 Août 2010)

Effectivement, ca va pas du tout, j'ecris n'importe quoi 

Pour les 27", il y a le choix entre un i3 de base a 3.2 GHz, qui ne dispose pas du Turbo Boost. Le i5 en option va a 3.6 GHz et dispose du Turbo Boost _(mea culpa, je l'ai appele i3 plus haut dans mon fil)_. Les deux ont l'Hyperthreading, c'est a dire que les programmes voient en tout 4 coeurs, dont 2 virtuels.

Le haut de gamme dispose d'un i5 a 4 coeurs et 2.8 GHz et Turbo Boost, mais pas d'Hyperthreading. Le i7 en option a 2.93 GHz a le Turbo Boost et l'hyperthreading.

Ouf.  Donc le modele de base est vraiment un modele de base. Ce qui m'ennuie avec les modeles Quad, c'est qu'en plus de leur prix legerement plus eleve, leur conso et leur temperature est bien plus elevee. Un brin ecolo, c'est une variable qui me chagrine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




lolololop a dit:


> Logiquement, je dirai que si je souhaite garder ma machine plus longtemps, j'opterai pour le plus puissant I7 - 2.93 GHZ ?



C'est effectivement ce qui fait que souvent, les client Apple achetent la plus grosse machine  Avec le recul, je me dis que tu n'as jamais la bonne machine qui va durer 5 ans, les choses evoluent toujours assez vite, surtout si tu as une utilisation pro/exigente de ta machine.

Attention, je sais que des tas de pros bossent avec des Power Mac de plus de 5 ans, mais ce sont clairement des machines pro et extensibles.

Pour ma part, je pense que le meilleur rapport qualite-prix est le plus important, parce que si d'ici 2 ans les SSD deviennent abordables par exemple, c'est une technologie qui peut justifier un changement de machine, tout comme un USB2 generalise ou des GPU ultra-performants et economes sur qui l'OS se reposerait enfin pour ses calculs.

Rien n'empeche de revendre son Mac au bout d'un an ou deux, ca permet de garder une machine a jour pour pas trop cher.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

Une lecture qui vient apporter de l'eau au moulin : chez Anandtech, _"There isn't a single Core i5 I'd recommend, but the i3s are spot-on"_. En gros, le Turbo Boost n'a pas grand interet sur un dual core, c'est sur un quad que ca devient interessant. Et ces i3 sont absolument imbattables niveau rapport qualite-prix.

Donc ma question est : _*i3 d'entree de gamme ou i5 haut de gamme avec 4 coeurs pour 30000 JPY de plus ?*_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Le i3 propose déjà 4 coeurs virtuels et , à mon avis , apportera déjà suffisamment par rapport à ton Mac mini  (30-40%).
Maintenant , combien en   font 3000 JPY ?


----------



## HmJ (4 Août 2010)

Ca fait 270 EUR, mais je raisonne en pourcentage : presque 20% du prix en sus pour passer au haut de gamme.

D'apres les recents tests de Macworld, le nouveau 27" i3 est 16% plus rapide que son homologue C2D de fin 2009, quand le i5 quad est seulement 4% plus rapide que le quad de 2009. Je me demande quels composants ils ont mis dans leurs nouveaux modeles. La partie graphique semble a la traine, peut-etre meme le disque dur. Qui a recu son nouvel iMac 27" sur MacGe ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Ils disent 16% plus rapide , mais ils oublient les 4 coeurs virtuels..
A la traine ? Je trouve que non sur l'entrée de gamme , par contre , oui sur le haut de gamme.
Pourquoi tu ne cherches pas un ancien Quad ?
Sinon , prends le 27" i3 , il sera suffisant .


----------



## HmJ (4 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ils disent 16% plus rapide , mais ils oublient les 4 coeurs virtuels..
> A la traine ? Je trouve que non sur l'entrée de gamme , par contre , oui sur le haut de gamme.
> Pourquoi tu ne cherches pas un ancien Quad ?
> Sinon , prends le 27" i3 , il sera suffisant .



Effectivement je m'oriente sur l'entree de gamme. Pas d'occase, je prefere du neuf pour qu'Apple se deplace au moindre pepin


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Je parlais des modèles qui sont encore dans les magasins Apple .
Mon Apr n'a plus que des anciens i5 en stock (En terme d'anciens modèles).
Tu peux tenter ta chance .


----------



## HmJ (4 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je parlais des modèles qui sont encore dans les magasins Apple .
> Mon Apr n'a plus que des anciens i5 en stock (En terme d'anciens modèles).
> Tu peux tenter ta chance .



J'ai droit a 10% de reduction sur le Store japonais


----------



## bnito (4 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Une lecture qui vient apporter de l'eau au moulin : chez Anandtech, _"There isn't a single Core i5 I'd recommend, but the i3s are spot-on"_. En gros, le Turbo Boost n'a pas grand interet sur un dual core, c'est sur un quad que ca devient interessant. Et ces i3 sont absolument imbattables niveau rapport qualite-prix.



Intéressant conclusion.... moi qui souhaitai remplacer mon macbbook de 2007 par un imac 21", je pense que je vais opter pour l'entrée de gamme à base d'I3 quitte à le booster en RAM et en DD


----------



## HmJ (4 Août 2010)

bnito a dit:


> Intéressant conclusion.... moi qui souhaitai remplacer mon macbbook de 2007 par un imac 21", je pense que je vais opter pour l'entrée de gamme à base d'I3 quitte à le booster en RAM et en DD



Oui, on pense souvent a se faire plaisir avec le gaut de gamme, mais comme d'habitude nous sommes en phase de transition : pas de USB3, eSATA, SSD abordable, GPGPU convainquant. Achetons malin.  Je plussoie comme toujours pour la RAM, mais cela depend des usages de chacun.


----------



## bnito (4 Août 2010)

Oui, dommage d'ailleurs qu'il n'y ait pas d'options SSD sur l'entrée de gamme.
Mon usage c'est beaucoup de Photoshop (je suis illustrateur) mais comme toujours avec un budget limité, donc je penche plutot vers l'entrée de gamme (ou le refurb si offre intéressante il y a) dans tout les cas je passerai d'un CD2 2ghz avec 2go de ram à un i3 3.06 avec 4 go minimum... je pense que je vais quand même bien ressentir la hausse de puissance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Clair qu'on est en transition , mais l'usb 3 et l'esata , je m'en fiche un peu .
Et encore plus pour les portables en C2D...


----------



## Warrik (4 Août 2010)

Moi qui, 2 heures après avoir commandé l'iMac i3 32. Ghz lisait sur Mac4Ever que ça valait franchement la peine de prendre l'option i5, vous me rassurez, merci  !


----------



## HmJ (5 Août 2010)

Warrik a dit:


> Moi qui, 2 heures après avoir commandé l'iMac i3 32. Ghz lisait sur Mac4Ever que ça valait franchement la peine de prendre l'option i5, vous me rassurez, merci  !



L'option i5 dual core ou le haut de gamme i5 quad core ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h22 ----------

Ca y est, Macworld (qui n'est pas non plus ultrafiable, un peu trop Apple fanboy a mon gout) a finalise son article sur les derniers iMacs. Les options dual core i5 et quad core i7 ne sont pas evaluees, juste les 4 modeles de base Apple. Ou l'on voit bien que les modeles d'entree et milieu de gamme ont subi un beau coup de fouet, mais pas le haut de gamme malgre un leger bon de vitesse, une carte graphique derniere generation mais de la gamme portable et non desktop, et une frequence de bus harmonisee avec le CPU qui passe de 1066 a 1333 MHz (Finie la FSB ! Enfin !).

Pour info, Barefeats a publie trois articles sur l'iMac pour le moment, malheureusement uniquement sur le i7. Mais il les compare avec l'i7 modele 2009 et le Mac Pro Nehalem, ce qui interessera les pros. Un premier article pour une etude preliminaire, un second pour evaluer les CPU, un troisieme pour la partie graphique en 3D.

Je posterai sur ce fil les liens vers les revues pertinentes, n'hesitez pas a en proposer d'autres. Je suis toujours partant pour un 27" i3, mais je m'interroge sur les options quad i5 et SSD. Ah, pas facile la vie...


----------



## bambougroove (5 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> ... Ou l'on voit bien que les modeles d'entree et milieu de gamme ont subi un beau coup de fouet, mais pas le haut de gamme malgre un leger bon de vitesse, une carte graphique derniere generation mais de la gamme portable et non desktop, et une frequence de bus harmonisee avec le CPU qui passe de 1066 a 1333 MHz (Finie la FSB ! Enfin !)...


Ben oui, ça reste logique et prévisible dans le cadre d'un iMac qui malgré ses bonnes performances en haut de gamme reste malgré tout un ordinateur multimédia grand public.
Si utilisation professionnelle, prendre un écran externe adapté et de plus si l'évolutivité de la machine est l'une des priorités prendre un Mac Pro.
Si utilisation de jeux récents très gourmands, les cartes graphiques proposées (gamme portable) ne sont pas faites pour cela, voir des configurations musclées et adaptées du côté PC avec un budget plus raisonnable


----------



## HmJ (5 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ben oui, ça reste logique et prévisible dans le cadre d'un iMac qui malgré ses bonnes performances en haut de gamme reste malgré tout un ordinateur multimédia grand public.
> Si utilisation professionnelle, prendre un écran externe adapté et de plus si l'évolutivité de la machine est l'une des priorités prendre un Mac Pro.
> Si utilisation de jeux récents très gourmands, les cartes graphiques proposées (gamme portable) ne sont pas faites pour cela, voir des configurations musclées et adaptées du côté PC avec un budget plus raisonnable



Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi, et ce fil est une bonne occasion pour en discuter  Je pense que l'iMac peut etre une bonne machine pro pour beaucoup d'usages, et le devient de plus en plus depuis l'ajout d'un CPU quad core, de SSD, de 4 slots pour la RAM qui peut passer a 16 Go, ou encore de la possibilite de rajouter un 2eme DD.

Il est vrai que pour la retouche photo, j'aurai sans doute encore besoin de mon Eizo. Mais finalement je vois pas mal de photographes pro, y compris Joe McNally ou Martin Evening, pour les plus connus, evoluer avec des ecrans glossy sans que cela ne les derange. C'est d'ailleurs l'analyse qui m'avait choque a l'epoque quand je l'avais lu sur Digitlife ici et la. Cet ecran en derange quelques-uns, mais visiblement beaucoup en sont fans.

De meme, je ne jouerai pas a laisser tourner mon iMac a fond tout le WE pour calculer la hauteur d'un tsunami en Mediterranee sur Mathematica, mais en utilisation normale, 10h par jour, avec des logiciels scientifiques et la suite Office, aucun probleme.

Pareil pour la video : 4 coeurs, de la RAM a foison et au moins deux DD, surtout en passant par des disques externes en FW800 : c'est la possibilite de monter avec FCP sans soucis.

Le seul domaine que je ne maitrise pas, c'est le jeu. Certains disent que ca tourne bien sur ces iMac 27", d'autre que le dernier jeu a la mode est dans les choux. Mais quelle Mac sera assez puissant pour faire tourner Crysis en 2010, honnetement ?

Bref, depuis 2009 l'iMac a bien gagne ses galons de machine professionnelle, ce qu'elle etait deja depuis des annees aupres notamment de graphistes qui bossent avec leur (vieille) machine sans trop se plaindre. Je m'attendais a ce que le nouveau quad et l'amelioration de la connection CPU/RAM se traduise par un meilleur gain de performance que celui reporte par Macworld et Barefeats. D'ou l'interet pour une machine d'entree de gamme, pas chere et plus vite amortie


----------



## bambougroove (5 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Je pense que l'iMac peut etre une bonne machine pro pour beaucoup d'usages.


Je suis également d'accord sur ce point, mais pas tous les usages à cause de son écran qui n'est pas adapté à des travaux photos poussés ... sinon Apple l'aurait appelé "iMac Pro" 

Voir aussi à ce sujet cette discussion :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/nouvelle-gamme-imac-27-et-ecran-386051.html


----------



## Warrik (5 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> L'option i5 dual core ou le haut de gamme i5 quad core ?



L'option apparemment .


----------



## HmJ (5 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je suis également d'accord sur ce point, mais pas tous les usages à cause de son écran qui n'est pas adapté à des travaux photos poussés ... sinon Apple l'aurait appelé "iMac Pro"
> 
> Voir aussi à ce sujet cette discussion :
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/nouvelle-gamme-imac-27-et-ecran-386051.html



C'est bien pour cela que j'ai cite au moins deux photographes pro bien en vue sur le web, Joe McNally et Martin Evening, pour montrer que eux bossent avec ces ecrans sans soucis. C'est donc possible. Et d'ici fin aout j'etablirai la verite sur ce sujet ici-meme, sur MacGe  Nota : je n'ai pas de carte de presse, mais j'ai besoin de retoucher pas mal de photos pour mon nouveau taf, donc mon utilisation est quand meme orientee clients.

A part ca, *michael1971* m'informe que le DD 1 To de son iMac 27" est un ST31000528AS. Cela signifie que Apple met bien le dernier modele de la gamme Seagate, un Barracuda 7200.12. Pas un second couteau. Maintenant, pour etre sur d'avoir un DD de competition sans passer par la case SSD, je prendrai l'option 2 To : ils ont tous une cache de 64 Mo et de tres bonnes performances. Je parle des disques de 7200 tpm, pas des modeles ecologiques et tres recommandables pour une Time Machine par exemple qui tournent a 5200 ou 5400 tpm chez Seagate ou WD.


----------



## bambougroove (6 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est bien pour cela que j'ai cite au moins deux photographes pro bien en vue sur le web, Joe McNally et Martin Evening, pour montrer que eux bossent avec ces ecrans sans soucis. C'est donc possible.


Vii c'est possible, cependant beaucoup se plaignent de la qualité des écrans, de la vitre, etc. dans un cadre professionnel alors autant mettre les points sur les i ))


----------



## HmJ (6 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii c'est possible, cependant beaucoup se plaignent de la qualité des écrans, de la vitre, etc. dans un cadre professionnel alors autant mettre les points sur les i ))



Je crois que c'est sain, ca s'equilibre avec les Apple fanboys qui disent oui-oui a tout se que dit Steve  Ce qui est certain, c'est que la piece dediee a la machine doit etre pensee pour minimiser les reflexions.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2010)

Warrik a dit:


> L'option apparemment .





> Combien de RAM ?
> 
> 4Go de RAM suffisent largement pour de la bureautique. Mais si vous avez des enfants (qui jouent un peu) ou si vous sollicitez beaucoup votre Mac (grosse base iPhoto, montages iMovie/iDVD), mieux vaut en installer 8 directement. Sachez que vous pourrez toujours en rajouter par la suite, mais vous y perdrez un peu financièrement.



Je fais du montage iMovie/iDVD (version '09) avec seulement 1,5 Go de RAM et un "vieux" Core Duo 1,83 Ghz (et j'ai aussi Snow Leopard). Et mon Mac encaisse très bien la charge de travail.

Alors je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi sur les derniers iMac il vaudrait mieux avoir 8 Go de RAM plutôt que 4 pour faire la même chose.


----------



## HmJ (6 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Je fais du montage iMovie/iDVD (version '09) avec seulement 1,5 Go de RAM et un "vieux" Core Duo 1,83 Ghz (et j'ai aussi Snow Leopard). Et mon Mac encaisse très bien la charge de travail.
> 
> Alors je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi sur les derniers iMac il vaudrait mieux avoir 8 Go de RAM plutôt que 4 pour faire la même chose.



J'imagine que si tu commences a taper dans la video HD, tout comme la retouche en RAW ca augmente legerement les besoins... Mais on peut bien evidemment bosser avec moins, il y a juste un niveau de tolerance qui varie selon chacun.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> J'imagine que si tu commences a taper dans la video HD, tout comme la retouche en RAW ca augmente legerement les besoins... Mais on peut bien evidemment bosser avec moins, il y a juste un niveau de tolerance qui varie selon chacun.



Peut-être mais dans sa version actuelle, au vu des exigences en RAM, j'ai l'impression que même pour la vidéo HD 4Go suffisent :



> 512 Mo de RAM ; 1 Go recommandé. La vidéo haute définition nécessite au moins 1 Go de RAM.


----------



## bnito (6 Août 2010)

> Le confort de travail que procure un écran de 27" vous empêche de revenir en arrière, tant il est agréable de posséder une telle surface de travail.



Pour ma part, je ne suis pas très d'accord avec cette phrase... 
Ce serait un peu comme dire que lorsqu'on achète un écran, un 120cm est forcément mieux qu'un 82cm...
C'est sur que travailler sur un 27" reste plus confortable que sur un 21", surtout pour du traitement d'images, et à condition d'avoir la place et le recul nécessaire. J'ai put faire un peu de "webmastering" sur un 27" avec peu de recul, au bout de 45 min le mal de crâne pointait son nez...


----------



## HmJ (6 Août 2010)

bnito a dit:


> Pour ma part, je ne suis pas très d'accord avec cette phrase...
> Ce serait un peu comme dire que lorsqu'on achète un écran, un 120cm est forcément mieux qu'un 82cm...
> C'est sur que travailler sur un 27" reste plus confortable que sur un 21", surtout pour du traitement d'images, et à condition d'avoir la place et le recul nécessaire. J'ai put faire un peu de "webmastering" sur un 27" avec peu de recul, au bout de 45 min le mal de crâne pointait son nez...



Oui, le mieux est parfois l'ennemi du bien. Pour ma part, les grands ecrans comme les 30", j'en profite pour m'eloigner de l'ecran, plutot que de risquer le torticolis a regarder dans tous les sens. Et l'uniformite d'une dalle est bien plus facile a gerer sur une petite que sur une grande surface... Mais je persiste quand meme a vouloir utiliser ce 27", dans une optique semi-pro


----------



## bambougroove (6 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Ce qui est certain, c'est que la piece dediee a la machine doit etre pensee pour minimiser les reflexions.


Yep c'est tout à fait possible d'éviter de façon satisfaisante les inconvénients de l'écran brillant !!

L'illustration de - B'n - sur la page précédente est un cas extrême 





​


----------



## - B'n - (6 Août 2010)

Extrême ? oui et non. La pièce est éclairée de manière tout à fait classique, il n'y a pas de fenêtre/lampe "mal placée" et les murs/habits ne sont pas blancs déjà beaucoup de critères qu'on n'a même pas à gérer avec un mat !
Ensuite, là c'est le terminal affiché en plein écran sur fond noir, alors c'est sûr qu'on ne reste pas sur du noir 100% du temps mais dès lors que l'image est un tant soit peu sombre (film, Front Row, photos), il y a superposition de la votre à l'écran.
Je crois malheureusement que la seule chose extrême dans cette histoire c'est la bêtise d'Apple d'avoir mis l'écran sous-verre. Si au moins ils avaient traité la vitre anti-reflet mais non, il faut que ça brille ! 

Quand aux 2 photographes cités, qu'ils soient content de leur iMac, ça ne fait pas de doute, mais qu'ils ne soient pas gênés par les reflets je n'y crois pas une seconde. C'est impossible, à moins qu'ils ne travaillent dans le noir ou luminosité de l'écran à fond A moins aussi qu'ils ne fassent que des "monochromes de Whiteman" 

Celui qui me trouve un vitrier chez qui je pourrais apporter la vitre de l'iMac pour qu'il me la traite anti-reflet aura ma reconnaissance éternelle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------

Si j'avais voulu "caricaturer" (avec des guillemets car c'est quand même l'iMac hein, y'a pas de trucages), j'aurais mis cette photo :






Je pleins celui qui bosse dessus


----------



## bambougroove (6 Août 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Je pleins celui qui bosse dessus&#8230;


Yep 

Mais bon sur la 1ère photo, l'iMac est perpendiculaire à la fenêtre, et sur la 2ème il est carrément parallèle et la fenêtre est dans le dos de l'utilisateur 
Placer l'utilisateur de l'iMac face à la fenêtre est plus judicieux dans ce dernier cas, en plus le 27" est tellement grand qu'il ne sera pas ébloui par le soleil


----------



## - B'n - (6 Août 2010)

Ok, donc tu leur file un coup de main pour déplacer tous les bureaux&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Je pl*e*ins celui qui bosse dessus&#8230;



Et moi, je le plains. 




bambougroove a dit:


> Yep
> 
> Mais bon sur la 1ère photo, l'iMac est perpendiculaire à la fenêtre, et sur la 2ème il est carrément parallèle et la fenêtre est dans le dos de l'utilisateur
> Placer l'utilisateur de l'iMac face à la fenêtre est plus judicieux dans ce dernier cas, en plus le 27" est tellement grand qu'il ne sera pas ébloui par le soleil



Ces problèmes de position par rapport au soleil ne sont pas propres aux écrans des iMac. Les écrans LCD des appareils photo numériques, qui eux n'ont pas de dalle en verre, connaissent ça aussi.

Essayez de prendre une photo en visant avec l'écran LCD et le soleil dans le dos : vous m'en direz des nouvelles. C'est mission impossible (en conséquence de quoi je ne jure que par les viseurs, fussent-ils électroniques, et évite autant que possible le recours à l'écran LCD pour prendre une photo).


----------



## - B'n - (6 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je le plains.


Argh j'en étais sûr !  J'ai hésité en plus&#8230; verbe plaindre, logique.

On parle de machine de bureau là&#8230; donc on est jamais en plein soleil, à moins d'habiter dans une serre. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de positionnement de mes Macs avec du mat. Là, quelque soit la position c'est merdique, et ça à pas l'air de gêner Apple. Étrange.


----------



## chacha95 (6 Août 2010)

Contenu des différences de prix entre les différents imacs, je trouve moi aussi que l'entrée de gamme (notamment le 21") propose un bien meilleur rapport puissance/prix que les autres modèles. Entre le 21 premier modèle et le deuxième, je trouve la différence colossale pour la puissance apportée.

Je travaille dans le graphisme/animation et j'hésite à me prendre l'entrée de gamme. A moins d'investir dans un 27" corei5 du refurb...


----------



## - B'n - (6 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:
			
		

> *Contenu* des différences de prix entre &#8230;


J'ai de la concurrence&#8230;  
(compte tenu)

Oui tu as raison, mais je pense que les gammes sont pensées pour pousser à toujours passer sur un modèle haut dessus (les paliers ne sont en général pas énormes).


----------



## HmJ (6 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Contenu des différences de prix entre les différents imacs, je trouve moi aussi que l'entrée de gamme (notamment le 21") propose un bien meilleur rapport puissance/prix que les autres modèles. Entre le 21 premier modèle et le deuxième, je trouve la différence colossale pour la puissance apportée.
> 
> Je travaille dans le graphisme/animation et j'hésite à me prendre l'entrée de gamme. A moins d'investir dans un 27" corei5 du refurb...



Le meilleur rapport est souvent dans les premiers prix  Mais c'est le i3 27" que je trouve impressionnant, ca fait presque un ecran offert pour un ordi pas mal du tout et plus rapide qu'un tres bon portable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h50 ----------

Bon aller, on ne va pas tourner longtemps autour du pot  J'ai finalement commande le haut de gamme, le i5 quad coeurs avec DD de 2 TB pour etre sur d'avoir un pur sang. Livraison dans 4 jours, et j'aurai 10 jours pour faire le point sur cet ecran brillant en utilisation reelle 

HmJ content, mon 5eme Mac :rateau:


----------



## bnito (6 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Le meilleur rapport est souvent dans les premiers prix  Mais c'est le i3 27" que je trouve impressionnant, ca fait presque un ecran offert pour un ordi pas mal du tout et plus rapide qu'un tres bon portable.



Mouais à ce prix là je préfere encore prendre un 27" I5 sur le refurb...
D'ailleurs je comprends pas bien leur logique de prix sur le refurb :

Ancien 21" CD2 3.06 Refurb ===> 1149
Nouveau 21" I3 Store classique =====> 1199
Enfin Bref...


----------



## chacha95 (6 Août 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> J'ai de la concurrence&#8230;
> (compte tenu)
> 
> Oui tu as raison, mais je pense que les gammes sont pensées pour pousser à toujours passer sur un modèle haut dessus (les paliers ne sont en général pas énormes).


oui oh 

mon grand dilemme du moment : 21" Corei3 3.06 ghz ou 27" Corei5 2.66 ghz ? (400 euros de différence)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------




HmJ a dit:


> Le meilleur rapport est souvent dans les premiers prix  Mais c'est le i3 27" que je trouve impressionnant, ca fait presque un ecran offert pour un ordi pas mal du tout et plus rapide qu'un tres bon portable.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h50 ----------
> 
> ...


Ben je trouve pas trop, du fait de la montée des prix...
En revanche, l'imac 27" du refurb à 1200 &#8364;, là oui ça vaut le prix d'un Cinema Display 27", donc ça vaut carrément le coup!

Sinon, félicitation pour ton achat.  J'attends tes impressions avec impatience 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------




bnito a dit:


> Mouais à ce prix là je préfere encore prendre un 27" I5 sur le refurb...
> D'ailleurs je comprends pas bien leur logique de prix sur le refurb :
> 
> Ancien 21" CD2 3.06 Refurb ===> 1149&#8364;
> ...


+ 1

Tout simplement, c'est parce que le 21" c2d du refurb est la version intermédiaire (celui avec le DD de 1 tera et la carte graphique ATI), donc forcément plus cher...


----------



## bambougroove (7 Août 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Ok, donc tu leur file un coup de main pour déplacer tous les bureaux




C'est bien pourquoi je maintiens que l'iMac n'est pas conçu pour un usage professionnel (ce n'est pas un iMac Pro ) même si pour beaucoup d'usages il peut faire l'affaire


----------



## HmJ (7 Août 2010)

Nota : je ne suis pas oppose au refurb pour faire quelques economies, mais je vis au Japon et il n'y a pas eu d'iMac sur le refurb japonais depuis des mois. Juste des tonnes de portable et un vieux Mac Pro moisi, le meme depuis plus d'un an, et hors de prix en plus.

Pour le prix de l'iMac, le yen s'apprecie continuellement sur le dollar, normalement les prix devraient baisser mais bon... :rateau: Au moins ils sont stables. J'en ai donc eu pour 200000 JPY avec ma reduction, ca me fait le i5/quad/2 TB pour 1770 EUR a peu pres. Livraison fin de semaine prochaine...


----------



## bambougroove (7 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai finalement commande le haut de gamme, le i5 quad coeurs avec DD de 2 TB pour etre sur d'avoir un pur sang. Livraison dans 4 jours, et j'aurai 10 jours pour faire le point sur cet ecran brillant en utilisation reelle


Plus exactement 13 jours et des poussières, dans le cadre d'un achat sur l'AppleStore tu disposes de 14 jours calendaires à partir de la date de livraison pour un échange (si achat d'un neuf) ou un remboursement !!

Bonne réception et tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Morneithan (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour, je me permet de m'insérer dans la conversation, juste pour avoir un avis.
Ces nouveaux iMac ont l'air bien (hors la dalle de verre rendant l'écran brillant qui semble poser problème à beaucoup ici), mais j'ai sur différents site que la carte graphique est plutôt faiblarde par rapport au prix. 

C'est plutôt étonnant pour une machine familiale, donc dédiée à à la vidéo/musique, mais aussi aux jeux, non ?
Je compte me prendre un iMac d'ici quelques mois (et je joue suffisement pur désirer un CG qui durera dans le temps), croyez vous qu'Apple puisse changer la carte graphique en dehors d'une Keynote ? (je ne connais pas suffisamment l'historique d'Apple pour savoir si ça a déjà été fait ou non...)

Félicitation pour ton achat HmJ en tout cas !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Non , impossible.
Et les Mac ont toujours eu du retard en terme de GPU.


----------



## Morneithan (7 Août 2010)

Arf scheiße ! 

Reste plus à espérer qu'une Keynote aura un peu amélioré les capacités graphiques de la bête d'ici que je me décide à commander. ^^


----------



## chacha95 (7 Août 2010)

Pour en revenir au topic initial, "iMac 27" : i3 ou i5", voici les derniers benchs du site barefeats du 6 août :















source : http://www.barefeats.com/imac10v.html


----------



## bambougroove (7 Août 2010)

Morneithan a dit:


> C'est plutôt étonnant pour une machine familiale, donc dédiée à à la vidéo/musique, mais aussi aux jeux, non ?


... aux jeux familiaux  

L'iMac est un ordinateur tout-en-un, et ses cartes graphiques sont des cartes pour portables et non pas pour ordinateurs de bureau.
Elles ne peuvent rivaliser dans le cas de jeux très gourmands avec les cartes graphiques des configurations PC spécial "Gamer" ou les consoles dédiées à cet usage.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Faut pas oublier que l'iMac à 1199 possède un très bon rapport qualité/prix par rapport à ses concurrents !


----------



## HmJ (7 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au topic initial, "iMac 27" : i3 ou i5", voici les derniers benchs du site barefeats du 6 août :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups, l'ecart i5 vs i7 est plus gros que ce que je pensais. Ceci etant, ce sont des benchmarks theoriques, en utilisation normale les differences s'estompent, si on ne lance pas un gros calcul.


----------



## HmJ (9 Août 2010)

Rhooo pas cool Apple : paiement effectue samedi matin, mais toujours aucun message de confirmation ni d'avis de depart de l'ordi ce lundi soir  Amazon fait mieux, y compris Amazon Japan : quelle que soit l'heure du paiement, message de confirmation dans les deux heures puis encore un autre pour l'avis d'expedition. Aller aller aller, on se bouge


----------



## chacha95 (9 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Rhooo pas cool Apple : paiement effectue samedi matin, mais toujours aucun message de confirmation ni d'avis de depart de l'ordi ce lundi soir  Amazon fait mieux, y compris Amazon Japan : quelle que soit l'heure du paiement, message de confirmation dans les deux heures puis encore un autre pour l'avis d'expedition. Aller aller aller, on se bouge


Je te souhaite bon courage pour l'attente ! Ca va être dur...


----------



## jaguymac (9 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Rhooo pas cool Apple : paiement effectue samedi matin, mais toujours aucun message de confirmation ni d'avis de depart de l'ordi ce lundi soir  Amazon fait mieux, y compris Amazon Japan : quelle que soit l'heure du paiement, message de confirmation dans les deux heures puis encore un autre pour l'avis d'expedition. Aller aller aller, on se bouge



Si tu n'as pas pris une configuration standard il faudra plusieurs jours avant l'expédition.


----------



## HmJ (9 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas pris une configuration standard il faudra plusieurs jours avant l'expédition.



Et c'est bien normal, Apple ecrivait 4 ans sur le site au moment de la commande. Je trouve juste gonfle de ne pas avoir une confirmation de reception du paiement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

4 ans ?


----------



## HmJ (9 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> 4 ans ?



Oulala, une eternite  Non, 4 jours  Mais j'aime pas qu'on oublie de me dire "merci pour votre argent monsieur le client, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire "


----------



## bambougroove (9 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Rhooo pas cool Apple : paiement effectue samedi matin, mais toujours aucun message de confirmation ni d'avis de depart de l'ordi ce lundi soir


Le fuseau horaire n'est pas le même 

Tu ne recevras pas de mail avant la facture, le suivi s'effectue en ligne via ton compte sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## HmJ (9 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Le fuseau horaire n'est pas le même
> 
> Tu ne recevras pas de mail avant la facture, le suivi s'effectue en ligne via ton compte sur l'AppleStore.



Merci du tuyau, pas pense a ca 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------

J'ai donc regarde le status, la reception est prevue entre le 15 et le 17, ce qui fait un peu plus de 4 jours (ouvres). On verra bien si ca se confirme...

En tout cas, j'ai deja deux barrettes de 4 Go pour porter le tout a 12 Go une fois la machine recue. Je prefere avoir plein de RAM, pour PS et Mathematica surtout, qu'une option i7 que je solliciterai moins souvent


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

ce qui est bien avec les 4 slots , c'est que l'on peut passer a 6go de ram très simplement  et pour pas cher !


----------



## HmJ (9 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> ce qui est bien avec les 4 slots , c'est que l'on peut passer a 6go de ram très simplement  et pour pas cher !



Tout a fait. Je pense d'ailleurs revendre mes 4 Go d'origine Apple pour passer a 16 Go. On verra ca d'ici 2-3 mois


----------



## HmJ (12 Août 2010)

Ah les vaches... Achete vendredi dernier, paye samedi, 4 jours ouvres qu'ils disaient... Mais non, c'est toujours prevu pour le 15 aout :rateau: Ben oui ca m'enerve, je suis presse de bosser avec cet iMac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

J'ai reservé mon iMac i3 21" avec 6Go de ram dans mon Apr , je vais le chercher Lundi au plus tard .

Bonne reception .


----------



## chacha95 (12 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai reservé mon iMac i3 21" avec 6Go de ram dans mon Apr , je vais le chercher Lundi au plus tard .
> 
> Bonne reception .


Félicitations 

Tu as pris quel modèle 21" ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Le premier , il est largement suffisant pour moi ! (Et le deuxième est trop cher à mon gout)


----------



## HmJ (12 Août 2010)

Ca y est, le mien est sorti d'usine, il est encore en Chine 

Reception prevue le 15. Un dimanche. J'adooooooooore le Japon


----------



## chacha95 (12 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca y est, le mien est sorti d'usine, il est encore en Chine
> 
> Reception prevue le 15. Un dimanche. J'adooooooooore le Japon


ah ouai d'accord ! mdr


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

L'attente est longue... :rateau: Deja midi, le colis est arrive au centre de dispatch de ma ville a 6h ce matin, l'impatience monte


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

Ca y est, il est la ! Le temps de faire 2-3 photos, de le sortir du carton, d'enlever les emballages qui sont toujours aussi soignes. Installe, pret a l'action. Bon cette journee sera surtout destinee a faire quelques benchmarks, verifier que tout marche, y compris les 12 Go de RAM. J'ai opte pour un clavier US, ca change un peu du japonais.

Premiere impression : silence total. Mon DD est un Hitachi HDS722020ALA330, 2 To et 32 Mo de cache. Il y a mieux mais c'est deja excellent  Mais surtout quel silence... Je n'entends que mon Mac Mini (!) qui tourne a cote et dont les ventilos fonctionnent depuis ce matin (il fait chaud au Japon...).

Once again, Apple rulezzzz !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

Pas encore une heure de fonctionnement, mais la machine est toujours silencieuse. Chaude mais silencieuse  Le partage de connection fini en 20 secondes, je commence deja a recuperer des donnees pour faire mes benchmarks.

En attendant, je regarde la calibration. L'ecran brillant ne me gene pas encore, mais pour etre honnete je vais attendre quelques jours avant de statuer definitivement dessus. J'utilise une sonde i1 Display de Gretag. D'origine le profil est plutot bon, avec un gamma de 2.1 et un ecart deltaE 94 moyen de 3.0, de quoi bosser sur ses photos sans trop de problemes. On considere qu'un ecran pro doit avoir une moyenne en-dessous de 2.0. Et justement, apres calibration, j'arrive a 0.2 d'ecart, une excellente valeur bien meilleure que sur mon Samsung 213T (du temps ou c'etait encore une bete de course reputee) et un peu mieux que mon Eizo S2410W 

Excellent depart donc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

Ca y est, j'ai trouve comment rendre l'iMac bruyant  Je me sers de la suite diglloydTools de Lloyd Chambers, dont le site Macperformanceguide est une des references Mac. Aucun interet d'avoir un indice de performance chiffre, je veux juste mettre a genou memoire et DD separement, pour m'assurer que l'iMac est bon pour le service.

Une heure de memory stress est un bon debut, et permet de voir quel bruit fait l'iMac lorsque tous les ventilos tournent. Il fait en ce cas un peu plus de bruit que le Mac Mini, mais moins que le Mac Pro. Ce bruit est plutot localise en bas a gauche et ne derange pas, si au moins je suis sur qu'il ne sera pas present 24/7  Le boitier est chaud, on peut laisser la main dessus  mais c'est limite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------

Au passage, petite info : meme si une rumeur prevoyait iLife '11 pour la semaine derniere, c'est bien iPhoto '09 et consors qui sont sont installes par defaut  Dommage Eliane... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

Mathematica 7 est une tuerie, je n'en crois pas mes yeux. Je vais relancer mes tests cette fois en 12 Go, mais avant ca un petit Civilization IV  Quel plaisir de jouer en 2560x1440


----------



## jaguymac (15 Août 2010)

Ton écran n'a pas de jaunisse ? Quand ton mac est chaud et que tu baisse la luminosité à fond tu n'entends pas de grésillement ( localisé en haut vers la gauche ) ?
Tu pourras me dire la T°de ton DD après quelques heures ?


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Ton écran n'a pas de jaunisse ? Quand ton mac est chaud et que tu baisse la luminosité à fond tu n'entends pas de grésillement ( localisé en haut vers la gauche ) ?
> Tu pourras me dire la T°de ton DD après quelques heures ?



Pour l'ecran, je vais attendre avant de me prononcer. Mais non, pour le moment pas un seul souci, pas de gresillements ni de jaunisse, que du bonheur :love:

Pour l'instant la temperature est de 27 degres chez moi (merci la clim), de 47º pour le CPU, 65º GPU et 60º pour le DD


----------



## jaguymac (15 Août 2010)

Donc pour la température du DD ça doit être normale ; j'obtiens la même.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Sinon , pas de rayures de cd à l'insertion ?
Car c'est ce qui se passe avec le 21" , en plus d'un pixel mort !
Au niveau du Disque , j'ai un WD caviar blue .

Retour prévu Lundi !


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon , pas de rayures de cd à l'insertion ?
> Car c'est ce qui se passe avec le 21" , en plus d'un pixel mort !
> Au niveau du Disque , j'ai un WD caviar blue .
> 
> Retour prévu Lundi !



Pas encore teste les DVD, ca ne saurait tarder pour ma reinstallation systeme. Pas de pixel mort


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

D'accord , merci .


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

J'ai regarde un petit DVD histoire de faire le point. C'est un OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5680H.

Tout d'abord, la definition : le DVD, c'est bien depasse maintenant  Bien sur on n'a pas de Bluray sur iMac, mais il faut reconnaitre que le DVD sur un ecran de 2560x1440, c'est pauvre. Ceci etant le player DVD assure ce qu'il peut pour le reechantillonage et ca ne pixellise pas a mort non plus. Lancer un petit film en 720p, ou mieux 1080p, cela n'a plus rien a voir et c'est le grand spectacle. En attendant le 4k 

Deuxio : l'ecran brillant. Pour le moment je ne parle pas de la retouche photo, mais pour visualiser un film c'est vrai que le reflet peut parfois gener en face de noirs profonds. Mais c'est a nuancer avec l'incroyable richesse de couleurs que procure ce meme ecran brillant: je ne suis pas sur que sans la surface en verre les couleurs seraient aussi eclatantes. Donc, un mauvais mais aussi surement un bon point. J'essaierai plus tard une niaiserie genre Iron Man ou Star Trek pour confirmer, mais ce genre n'est pas ma tasse de the 

Sinon, pas de probleme de rayures. J'ai ejecte et remis plusieurs fois pour verifier, mais je n'ai pas eu de soucis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Aller, on va commencer a laisser parler la poudre. Je viens de changer la RAM, j'ai rajoute deux barrettes de 4 Go en plus des 2 de 2 Go d'origine. C'est marrant, d'origine ce sont des Samsung made in China, les memes que j'ai achetees separement... et qui sont les moins cheres au Japon en PC3-10600. Je posterai les photos plus tard 

Notez bien que j'ai mis les barrettes de 4 Go a la place de celles de 2 Go, pour qu'elles soient utilisees en premier  Attention a bien utiliser un cruciforme Philips #2, et non pas #1 ou #0 pour ne pas foirer cette belle piece en aluminium 







En attendant, noyau 64 bits charge : ca va depoter sous Mathematica 7


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Pfiou , il se vante avec son iMac le Hmj


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

Je suis sur le c...  J'ai deja fini de faire tourner ma simulation Mathematica. Pour rappel, j'en avais parle il y a deux ans ici meme sur MacGe lors de l'achat de mon Mac Pro 2008. Je ne peux pas donner trop de details dessus, parce que derriere il y a un financement prive. Mais le resultat est simple : je gagne presque 20%... par rapport a un Mac Pro 8 coeurs a 2.8 GHz !!! 

Attention, le Mac Pro est aujourd'hui revendu, je ne peux pas comparer les 2 machines dans les memes conditions. En effet a l'epoque j'etais sous Mathematica 6 et Leopard, dont le kernel tournait en 32 bits mais toutes mes applications dont Mathematica etaient bien en 64 bits et utilisaient les 8 Go de RAM.

Maintenant je suis sur un iMac a 4 coeurs de 2.8 Ghz et 12 Go RAM, Mathematica 7 (qui a recu pas mal d'optimisation, mais dont je n'utilise pas a fond les processus paralleles), Snow Leopard avec le kernel en 64 bits (ca ne change pas grand chose, donc pas la peine de vouloir tout faire pour y passer). En 2009 j'avais bien senti le vent tourner, et des la sortie de l'iMac a 4 coeurs  j'ai revendu mon Mac Pro. Tant qu'il avait de la valeur et que mon nouveau boulot ne me demandait plus de lancer ce genre de grosses simus a la maison, je pense avoir fait le bon choix 

J'ai tenu ce que j'ai pu entre temps avec un Mac Mini, histoire d'amortir mes ecrans et surtout d'attendre une Rev B  Cette fois ca y est, un des ecrans etait mort, la Rev B est sortie peu apres, aucune excuse pour acheter cette machine qui me fait baver depuis longtemps, depuis les modeles alu de 2007 en fait :love: Je n'ai plus besoin de toute cette puissance, mais quelle machine ! 

Eh oui, je vous raconte un peu ma vie, mais apres tout il y a eu pas mal de fils ouverts pour des problemes de Mac et d'Imac, notamment a cause de l'ecran ou du disque dur. Ce fil a pour but de rassurer et d'expliquer mon choix, et aussi de dire que de mes 5 Mac, c'est sans doute mon meilleur achat 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Pfiou , il se vante avec son iMac le Hmj



Bah j'va m'gener :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

.
De mon côté , le Core i3 dégaine aussi , Aperture 3 est fluide et ne fait pas freezer la machine comme c'était le cas avec mon ancien iMac .
Pour les jeux , la démo de Mafia II tourne parfaitement en 1280X800 , bref , je suis content de la machine !

Enfin , avec le lecteur dvd qui raye tous mes supports ainsi que les pixels morts , l'iMac va devoir faire un retour dans l'APR .

Je vais paraître bête (Je dois l'être ) mais à quoi sert mathematica ?
Quels types de simulations ?

Merci !

EDIT : Ton iMac était livré avec 10.6.4 ou 10.6.3 ? Car dans mon cas , c'était 10.6.3 qui était livré


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

Comme tu as pu le lire sur le screenshot, c'est la 10.6.4 qui est mise d'office. Mais ce Mac est customise avec un DD et un clavier particuliers, et de plus l'assemblage date de mardi dernier. Ceci explique peut-etre cela.

J'ai rajoute un screenshot pour les temperatures, lorsque Mathematica tournait au plus fort et que les ventilos etaient bien bruyant :






Mathematica, c'est un logiciel de calcul pointu, tres particulier puisqu'il est formel et non pas evaluatif comme des logiciels plus repandus dans l'industrie comme Matlab. Enfin bon, c'est du passe pour moi tout ca, ce qui compte maintenant c'est plutot la photo


----------



## bambougroove (15 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Donc pour la température du DD ça doit être normale ; j'obtiens la même.


Il faut également tenir compte de la température ambiante


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon , pas de rayures de cd à l'insertion ?
> Car c'est ce qui se passe avec le 21" , en plus d'un pixel mort !
> Au niveau du Disque , j'ai un WD caviar blue .
> 
> Retour prévu Lundi !



Pas de bol


----------



## Madalvée (15 Août 2010)

Tu confirmes que l'imac est ok pour la photo ? Il est supérieur au slimedge, mais l'est-il au coloredge ? J'hestie encore avec le mini


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tu confirmes que l'imac est ok pour la photo ? Il est supérieur au slimedge, mais l'est-il au coloredge ? J'hestie encore avec le mini&#8230;






La dalle en elle meme ne suffit pas pour de la photo ou de la colorisation (mauvaise uniformité)

Maintenant moi je te conseil de mettre un 2e écran à ton iMac pour faire du bi-écran et avoir un écran parfaitement adapté pour ton utilisation...

D'un coté les fenetres (écran iMac) et de l'autre ton travail (écran externe bien choisis)

pour info je suis sur Mac Mini avec 2 écrans (E-IPS), ça roule plutot pas mal, sauf que le Mini (2,53, 4go de Ram, 9400M) mouline un peu sur des fichiers de plus de 400 mo...

l'iMac s'en sortira bien mieux à ce niveau...

Je vends mon Mini si ça t'interesse, il a à peine 3 mois et un Apple Care dans le gosier ^^


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Pourquoi tu dis que la dalle n'est pas uniforme ? 
Hmj vient de dire que le deltaE était inférieur à 3 , donc que les couleurs sont  bonnes et qu'avec calibration , elles le sont encore plus.


http://www.lesnumeriques.com/apple-imac-27-pouces-3-06-ghz-p475_7492_71.html

Ils disent la même chose ici .

Il ne faut pas généraliser les problème d'uniformité que les iMac 27" Rev.A ont eu .


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tu confirmes que l'imac est ok pour la photo ? Il est supérieur au slimedge, mais l'est-il au coloredge ? J'hestie encore avec le mini&#8230;



Comme deja indique, je vais attendre avant de me prononcer. Maintenant, quelques rappels : le deltaE evoque plus haut concerne l'ecart colorimetrique sur une zone de l'ecran, donc effectivement il faut veiller a ce que le reste de l'ecran soit identique, en procedant par exemple a des tests sur d'autres zones pour confirmer. J'ai etabli 5 mesures ponctuelles.

Cette dalle IPS est excellente et assurement adaptee aux photographes. J'attendrai encore quelques jours pour ne pas affirmer n'importe quoi. Bien sur, on peut trouver mieux : je ne dirai pas que la dalle est meilleure que celle d'un Eizo Coloredge ou d'un LaCie. Je pense aussi que Nec et Mitsubishi ont des modeles tres haut de gamme qui font aussi mieux peut-etre. Peut-etre.

Parce que ce que je vois, c'est que bien peu de gens ont reellement besoin d'une dalle de competition. Je connais des tas de pros qui bossent sur des dalles TN, ou de bons ecrans pas forcement tres uniformes. Il ne faudrait pas non plus se la raconter et passer a cote d'une bonne occasion, simplement parce qu'une caracteristique n'est pas assez poussee, meme si on est loin d'atteindre la maitrise pour comprendre en quoi cela peut poser probleme  Un pro de la photo, ca depense rarement son argent dans le top des ecrans, mais plutot dans des ecrans intermediaires. Les ecrans chers sont achetes par les boites, agences de pub notamment.

Bien sur, lorsque j'ecris cela, je me doute que des photographes serieux crieront a l'heresie, mais j'ai suffisamment d'amis photographes autour de moi pour savoir comment ils fonctionnent. Et bien sur, cela n'excuse pas Apple si les dalles ont une dominante jaune ou magenta trop visible, si l'ecran a des zones moins homogenes ou si surtout l'angle de vision n'est pas parfaitement adapte.

Pour l'instant, c'est un sans-faute de mon cote. J'ai effectivement un ecran Eizo a cote, un FlexScan, en deca d'un ColorEdge mais parfaitement uniforme et fonctionnel. L'ecran Apple est pour l'instant parfaitement fidele et son rendu colorimetrique est plus agreable. Best of both worlds 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------

Ca y est, j'ai tout reinstalle a la mode minimaliste, fait un passe avec Xslimmer pour rendre le Mac anorexique, recupere mes 200 Go de photo, reetalonne l'ecran et installe PS + LR : je vais pouvoir commencer a bosser serieusement... des que j'aurai fini la synchro d'un nouveau disque Time Machine : c'est bon d'etre parano avec un nouvel ordi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------

Je suis de plus en plus amoureux de cet iMac :love: L'assemblage de RAW est tres agreable, la retouche des panoramas dans PS ne pose pas de probleme et j'ai encore 6 Go de RAM libre. Les couleurs sont tres flatteuses, j'aime.

Encore une fois, je sais qu'il y a eu et qu'il y aura encore de chauds debats sur ces ecrans brillants. C'est sur, l'essayer dans un magasin sous les tubes fluorescents ou autres lumieres parasites a foison ne donne pas une bonne image. D'ailleurs j'etais le premier a les critiquer, convaincu que mon Flexscan etait bien meilleur que ces ecrans Apple. Et puis c'est le site Digitlife qui m'a fait regarder les choses en face, avec un regard moins partisan. Meme si je reproche parfois a ce site son cote Apple fanboy  Dans leur article sur l'iMac alu 24", puis cette annee encore pour le 27", je me rendais bien compte que la brillance n'empechait pas de bosser.

Depuis j'ai aussi visite quelques agences de pub japonaises qui tournent uniquement sous iMac, pas de Mac Pro. Ca ne les empeche pas d'etre efficace et d'abattre leurs 15h quotidiennes derriere un ecran, weekend compris (glups !). Bref, je lis beaucoup de critiques, notamment sur les forums photo ou des amateurs (fortunes mais pas forcement tres doues) hurlent au scandale et reclament à cor et à cri de vrais ecrans pour des gens serieux, pas des amateurs. A tous ceux qui hesitent, je propose juste de tenter vraiment l'experience et de voir par eux-meme, en evitant bien sur les reflets parasite que l'on prendra soin d'eliminer chez soi.

Mais enfin, ce n'est qu'un petit billet de plus, j'attendrai comme je l'ai dit quelque temps pour faire le bilan complet  En attendant, je regarde Up en 1080p, et je trouve le film plus beau et les couleurs plus riches que ce que je peux afficher en simultane sur mon Samsung 213T, mon Eizo S2410W ou meme ma TV Sharp


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu dis que la dalle n'est pas uniforme ?
> Hmj vient de dire que le deltaE était inférieur à 3 , donc que les couleurs sont  bonnes et qu'avec calibration , elles le sont encore plus.
> 
> 
> ...







Tu sais j'aimerais bien te croire...

J'ai meme eu une discution avec ce meme site lesnumériques sur leur forum l'année dernière, ou le journaliste à meme modifié son article en vue des réels problèmes de la Dalle 27...

Pourtant dans leur article tout allé bien, alors que Apple échangeait les iMac à tour de bras faute de REV A comme tu dis...

Et c'est marrant lesnumériques eux avaient un parfait écran !?
Mouais mouais...

Maintenant le 21,5 n'est pas épargné non plus, et il te suffit de lire sur ce meme forum que les iMac ont encore des problèmes de dalles...

Et les problèmes sont toujours les memes, manque d'uniformité et meme le display 24 en souffre aussi (a 800  l'écran ça l'a fout mal)


Je dis juste que ces dalles sont capricieuses , et qu'on ne peut être garantie de tomber sur une parfaite dalle...

Pour de l'image poussée , c'est pas top, surtout quand c'est un écran glossy, rien que ça, devrait être suffisant pour un photographe en herbe...

D'ou mon conseil d'un 2e écran externe ^^


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

J'ai surtout l'impression que tu mènes une campagne contre l'iMac.


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai surtout l'impression que tu mènes une campagne contre l'iMac.




Pas du tout , puisque j'envisage peut être de prendre l'iMac 21,5 à coté de mon écran externe...

Pour ta gouverne , je viens d'appeler un centre Apple, qui vient de me confirmer qu'il va encore changer la dalle sur un 27 pour un client , et qu'il reconnait les problèmes de dalles sur les iMac ...

Donc si t'es mieux placé qu'un technicien qui reconnait les changements sur ces derniers, ben...c'est peut être toi qui fais ta campagne "pro" iMac ?

Y a rien qui prouve que Apple a changé les modeles de dalles sur le dernier iMac...


----------



## jaguymac (16 Août 2010)

Il suffit d'aller sur les différents forum pour voir que le problème des écrans n'est toujours pas réglé. C'est encore la loterie. Heuresement qu'apple échange facilement.


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> [...] Pourtant dans leur article tout allé bien, alors que Apple échangeait les iMac à tour de bras faute de REV A comme tu dis...
> 
> Et c'est marrant lesnumériques eux avaient un parfait écran !?
> Mouais mouais...
> ...





jaguymac a dit:


> Il suffit d'aller sur les différents forum pour voir que le problème des écrans n'est toujours pas réglé. C'est encore la loterie. Heuresement qu'apple échange facilement.



Vous avez raison. Il est anormal qu'une boite comme Apple, qui fait tant attention a l'emballage et prepare minutieusement la sortie de ses produits, qui se veut le precurseur et qui se donne des objectifs qualitatifs ambitieux, bref il est honteux qu'il y ait eu tant d'ordinateurs defectueux, des iMac nouvelle generation donc.

Maintenant, regardons les choses en face : depuis presqu'un an, combien d'Imac 21.5 et 27" se sont vendus ? Des centaines de millers assurement, peut-etre plus d'un million puisque c'est le produit phare de la boite. Je ne conteste nullement les rebuts, les dechets et les appareils fautifs, mais il ne faudrait quand meme pas perdre de vue que ce ne sont pas 100% des ordinateurs qui sont en cause. Je ne m'aventurerai pas sur le pourcentage, mais s'il y a tant de proprietaires mecontents sur les forums, combien sont tout simplement contents et ne postent rien pour autant ?

Bref, il y a surement encore des problemes, et en electronique de toute facon on a toujours mieux fait d'attendre et d'amortir son equipement plutot qu'acheter a tour de bras. J'ai pris ce risque, et visiblement je ne suis pas a plaindre


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Vous avez raison. Il est anormal qu'une boite comme Apple, qui fait tant attention a l'emballage et prepare minutieusement la sortie de ses produits, qui se veut le precurseur et qui se donne des objectifs qualitatifs ambitieux, bref il est honteux qu'il y ait eu tant d'ordinateurs defectueux, des iMac nouvelle generation donc.
> 
> Maintenant, regardons les choses en face : depuis presqu'un an, combien d'Imac 21.5 et 27" se sont vendus ? Des centaines de millers assurement, peut-etre plus d'un million puisque c'est le produit phare de la boite. Je ne conteste nullement les rebuts, les dechets et les appareils fautifs, mais il ne faudrait quand meme pas perdre de vue que ce ne sont pas 100% des ordinateurs qui sont en cause. Je ne m'aventurerai pas sur le pourcentage, mais s'il y a tant de proprietaires mecontents sur les forums, combien sont tout simplement contents et ne postent rien pour autant ?
> 
> Bref, il y a surement encore des problemes, et en electronique de toute facon on a toujours mieux fait d'attendre et d'amortir son equipement plutot qu'acheter a tour de bras. J'ai pris ce risque, et visiblement je ne suis pas a plaindre





Ce que tu dis n'est pas faux, mais forcément vrai non plus...

Combien ont acheter un iMac pour réellement travailler la photo ?
A mon avis pas beaucoup , car en général ce genre de personne se tourne vers un modèle indépendant de l'écran...

Pour le reste combien ont su voir le problème de d'uniformité de la dalle ?

Pas beaucoup non plus car tout le monde n'a pas la meme exigence pour son ordi...

Pour ma part ayant eu 7 dalle différentes, et ayant parcouru pas mal de magasin à la recherche d'une dalle homogène, ben je cherche encore, meme sur les modèles 2010...

J'ai meme fais remarqué le problèmes dans des premium resseller qui n'avaient strictement rien vu (c'est d'ailleurs drole de voir leurs têtes, ainsi que le changement de discours sur la qualité de l'écran ^^)

Bref j'ai longtemps défié qui quonc pouvant me prouver la vrai qualité IPS de l'écran de l'iMac , je cherche encore...

Donc bon ça touche peut être pas tous les modèles mais ça devient extremement compliqué ^^

Mais la encore une fois, le grand public nevoit pas se genre de chose , et s'en moque je pense...

Mais pour un professionnel de la photo et de l'image qu'en est il ?

Donc il est juste de dire à un utilisateurs exigent, d'éviter de travailler directement sur l'écran de l'iMac...à moins qu'il ne soit pas exigent sur la qualité de son outil de travail... j'en doute fort  ^^

Et d'être objectif cela ne fait pas de moi un anti iMac, bien au contraire, je trouve ces machines fantastiques de technologies, et elles me donne vraiment envie pour ce qu'elles ont dans le ventre...

Maintenant le technicien me confirmait la perte de qualité de ces iMac par apport aux anciens de l'époque...

Il est temps de se réveiller, cela fera peut être bouger Apple pour nous sortir plus tard des iMac dignent de ce nom, et c'est tout ce que je souhaite ^^


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

Soit, tu es un utilisateur exigeant, tu as besoin d'un excellent ecran pour pouvoir bosser et gagner ta vie  En ce cas, clairement l'iMac ne semble pas une machine pour toi, puisque seul un ecran externe semble repondre a tes exigences. Il y a des utilisateurs comme cela. Je le comprends. J'ai vu des pros se contenter de ces dalles 27" foireuses, mais ils n'avaient peut-etre pas le choix.

Je persiste a penser que la majorite sera heureuse avec un iMac, meme en etant exigeant. Quitte a faire comme moi et avoir un ecran separe. Dont je ne me suis pas encore servi depuis hier


----------



## bambougroove (16 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai surtout l'impression que tu mènes une campagne contre l'iMac.


J'ai suivi depuis le début l'affaire des écrans de la génération précédente et sylvanhus parle d'une utilisation bien précise et professionnelle pour laquelle l'uniformité pas parfaite ET/OU la jaunisse étaient gênants.

L'iMac étant avant tout un ordinateur à usage familial, ces défauts (si légers) ne sont pas vraiment gênants dans ce cadre et certains utilisateurs n'ont même pas du s'en rendre compte.
J'ai eu 5 iMac 27" i7 de la génération précédente (entre décembre et avril) et seuls les 2 derniers n'avaient pas la jaunisse et une uniformité satisfaisante pour mon usage.

Cela dit, pour certains usages (autres qu'un traitement de l'image professionnel et poussé) et étant donné sa puissance, il peut parfaitement convenir à un professionnel, même si ce n'est pas un "iMac Pro"


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

Il y a une chose qui me vient a l'esprit a propos de ces problemes d'ecran. C'etaient les premieres dalles 2560x1440. Nouvelle technologie. J'ai vu des Cinema Display avec les memes problems de jaunisse/uniformite, mais ca n'empechait pas grand monde de bosser et il n'y a pas eu scandale. Cette fois c'est une machine grand public, et l'essuyage de platre a pris une autre tournure. Voila ce qu'il en coute de vouloir etre defricheur : ca se passe rarement bien. Maintenant meme Dell utilise ces dalles 2560x1440, le process a eu le temps de se stabiliser. Encore une fois, les CD 30" etaient loin d'etre des etalons, leur prix etait dithyrambique : ca n'a pas empeche les professionnels de l'image de les acheter par milliers.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Maintenant meme Dell utilise ces dalles 2560x1440, le process a eu le temps de se stabiliser.


Vii c'est la même dalle, mais Dell n'utilise pas la même technologie que Apple et il s'agit d'un écran nu alors que l'iMac est un ordinateur tout-en-un.

Ce n'est pas vraiment la conception de l'iMac qui est remise en cause mais la qualité de fabrication des composants et/ou de montage en usine, certains ont eu un écran sans jaunisse (DD silencieux, etc.) et d'autres pas ...
En revanche l'uniformité moyenne de la dalle et les "fuites de luminosité" (4 coins plus lumineux) sont des défauts très courants à divers degrés (voire généraux ?) concernant la 1ère génération d'iMac 27".


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Il y a une chose qui me vient a l'esprit a propos de ces problemes d'ecran. C'etaient les premieres dalles 2560x1440. Nouvelle technologie. J'ai vu des Cinema Display avec les memes problems de jaunisse/uniformite, mais ca n'empechait pas grand monde de bosser et il n'y a pas eu scandale. Cette fois c'est une machine grand public, et l'essuyage de platre a pris une autre tournure. Voila ce qu'il en coute de vouloir etre defricheur : ca se passe rarement bien. Maintenant meme Dell utilise ces dalles 2560x1440, le process a eu le temps de se stabiliser. Encore une fois, les CD 30" etaient loin d'etre des etalons, leur prix etait dithyrambique : ca n'a pas empeche les professionnels de l'image de les acheter par milliers.






C'est pas parce que beaucoup font la bétise de se jeter d'un pont , que cela est preuve de normalité ^^

Ni celle de débourser 3000  (le 30 pouces à l'époque) pour avoir un truc moyen...

Pourquoi pas acheter une Dacia Logan à 20 000  aussi ? pourtant elle est pas si mal que ça...

Moi je ne fais pas de guerre à Apple, j'informe juste les utilisateurs exigeants que le manque d'uniformité est génant (bien plus que ce que Bambougroove peut penser) pour de l'image...

Car un applat de couleur qui varie sa teinte sur le coté de l'image peut fausser tout un travail lors de l'imprimé...

De meme pour la lecture sur un écran mieux calibré...

Si l'iMac peut convenir a un Pro (et je suis tout à fait d'accord) pour sa puissance, pourquoi Apple n'a pas équipé cette meme machine d'un écran digne de ce nom ?

Je me souviens que les anciens iMac n'avaient pas ce problème...

Donc oui la dalle de l'iMac est problématique pour un pro de l'image, par contre elle est tres bonne pour le reste (bureautique et musique)
Ni plus ni moins...


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

Je vois que le fil part de nouveau vers un rappel des defauts dont certains iMac ont souffert/souffrent peut-etre encore. Ok, c'est de la m... ces ecrans, mais alors debourse la somme pour un ecran digne de ce nom, LaCie ou Mitsubishi par exemple. Je l'ai fait. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je regarde tout le monde de haut : Dell a fait de tres bons ecrans, Iiyama aussi, allez-y. Je persiste sur le rapport qualite/prix de l'iMac, d'autant plus que maintenant je l'utilise pour de vrai et je ne me fais pas une idee a la lecture de forums mecontents


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Je vois que le fil part de nouveau vers un rappel des defauts dont certains iMac ont souffert/souffrent peut-etre encore. Ok, c'est de la m... ces ecrans, mais alors debourse la somme pour un ecran digne de ce nom, LaCie ou Mitsubishi par exemple. Je l'ai fait. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je regarde tout le monde de haut : Dell a fait de tres bons ecrans, Iiyama aussi, allez-y. Je persiste sur le rapport qualite/prix de l'iMac, d'autant plus que maintenant je l'utilise pour de vrai et je ne me fais pas une idee a la lecture de forums mecontents






Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais je crois qu'on ne parle pas de la meme chose...

Moi je parle de l'utilisation seul de l'iMac pour de la photo de façon "pro"...

Cela n'est pas adapté point, je ne vois pas en quoi cela est si impossible à entendre ?

La machine est top , je persiste et signe, l'écran n'est pas mauvais ,il est juste insuffisant pour du travail sérieux pour l'image...

C'est si difficile de regarder les choses avec objectivité ?


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

Bon, si tu penses que l'ecran n'est pas bon pour le service, fais un tour dans les agences de pub, et regarde aussi le matos qu'utilisent les photographes pros qui sont sous Mac.

Mais bon, on discute, on discute, mais il faut bien qu'on bosse un peu quand meme  Deja minuit chez moi, je pense que j'ai pas perdu ma journee, mais va falloir remettre le couvert demain.


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Bon, si tu penses que l'ecran n'est pas bon pour le service, fais un tour dans les agences de pub, et regarde aussi le matos qu'utilisent les photographes pros qui sont sous Mac.
> 
> Mais bon, on discute, on discute, mais il faut bien qu'on bosse un peu quand meme  Deja minuit chez moi, je pense que j'ai pas perdu ma journee, mais va falloir remettre le couvert demain.




oui pas de problème ^^

Mais on ne parle pas de la meme chose...

Mon portable Toshiba d'une valeur de 400  n'a pas ce problème, ,ni mes anciens écrans TN (pourtant bien moins bons sur la fiche technique)...

Et pourtant je peux bosser sur mon portable (seules la colorimétrie est mauvais ^^) mais l'uniformité est la et sans aucune jaunisse...

C'est de ça que je veux parler,car c'est ça la princiaple qualité d'un écran taillé pour l'image (uniformité et homogéinité des couleurs)

l'iMac en est loin désolé...
Je travail sur 2 Dell E-IPS, l'écran de l'iMac est une blague à coté, pourtant mes écrans ne dépassent pas les 450  chacun...


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> oui pas de problème ^^
> 
> Mais on ne parle pas de la meme chose...
> 
> ...



Ok, my bad, je suis tombe sur le seul ecran 27" qui n'est pas mauvais, la presse aussi apparemment (non, elle ne recoit pas toujours son materiel directement d'Apple, mais parfois l'achete a ses frais). Les ecrans d'iMac sont mauvais mauvais mauvais. Ben faut croire que ca ne m'empeche pas de bosser pour faire de la retouche... d'image. Et ma boite est apparemment bien contente de payer pour ces photos foireuses (enfin, je dis ca, mais peut-etre qu'elle va changer d'avis quand elle recevra la prochaine livraison...)  Ceci etant, je ne suis pas un vrai pro puisque ce n'est pas mon boulot principal, aussi qui suis-je pour parler de cela.

Mais attendez, il me semble aussi que des photographes pros se servent de ces dalles iMac brillantes (s'il faut en citer, je dirais Joe McNally et Martin Evening, les autres ne parlent pas de ca mais de photo), pour qui l'ordinateur (et la dalle) est vital a leur business. C'est sans doute vrai, ils ont sans doute connu leur lot de defaut, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit redhibitoire.

J'entends beaucoup parler de problemes de dalle sur les forums, et sur MacGe en particulier, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que les echos viennent de ceux qui ont reellement besoin d'une dalle parfaite. Plutot de (futurs) proprietaires qui se sentent floues parce qu'ils s'imaginent qu'ils ont besoin d'une dalle ColorEdge alors qu'ils ne vivent pas forcement du travail de leur iMac. Ok, faites comme j'ai fait il y a 3 ans, prenez un Mac Pro ou un deuxieme ecran externe en plus de l'iMac, mais arretez de rever et regardez le prix de vraies dalles de competition : aucun photographe serieux n'en achete plus aujourd'hui, leur budget passe ailleurs. Et achetez une sonde colorimetrique, parce que c'est ca le plus important.

Donc stop, on arrete de parler de dalle sur ce fil, puisqu'il est etabli a 100% que :

ce n'est pas parce que mon iMac a une colorimetrie fidele et uniforme que tous les iMac ont ces memes excellentes proprietes
ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a eu de nombreux cas de problemes d'uniformite de dalle et autres soucis que tous les iMac sont mauvais

Je vis au pays de Nanao, Eizo pour vous, et un 24" ColorEdge m'aurait coute le meme prix que mon iMac 27". Comparons ce qui est comparable. Et soyons exigeants s'il y a un debouche reel derriere tout ca.

Aller, a demain


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Ok, my bad, je suis tombe sur le seul ecran 27" qui n'est pas mauvais, la presse aussi apparemment (non, elle ne recoit pas toujours son materiel directement d'Apple, mais parfois l'achete a ses frais). Les ecrans d'iMac sont mauvais mauvais mauvais. Ben faut croire que ca ne m'empeche pas de bosser pour faire de la retouche... d'image. Et ma boite est apparemment bien contente de payer pour ces photos foireuses (enfin, je dis ca, mais peut-etre qu'elle va changer d'avis quand elle recevra la prochaine livraison...)  Ceci etant, je ne suis pas un vrai pro puisque ce n'est pas mon boulot principal, aussi qui suis-je pour parler de cela.
> 
> Mais attendez, il me semble aussi que des photographes pros se servent de ces dalles iMac brillantes (s'il faut en citer, je dirais Joe McNally et Martin Evening, les autres ne parlent pas de ca mais de photo), pour qui l'ordinateur (et la dalle) est vital a leur business. C'est sans doute vrai, ils ont sans doute connu leur lot de defaut, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit redhibitoire.
> 
> ...





Oui c'est ça, bonne nuit...

Quand tu prouveras ce que tu avances, (photo à l'appuis ?) peut être que le débat avancera...

Tu as aussi raison le fait que Apple a reconnut le probleme des dalles des iMac 27 sur une note officielle, c'était une blague en fait! ?

Tous les utilisateurs ui ont eu le problème a répétition, eux aussi ont tous été payés par Apple pour continuer de faire suivre cette blague ?

Désolé mais en 7 dalles Apple n'a su me convaincre du contraire et c'est pour cela qu'ils ont procédé au remboursement...

Ca aussi c'était surement pour me faire une blague hein !?
Puis le technicien que j'ai eu au téléphone qui me confirmait que les Dalles des derniers iMac n'étaient pas de la qualité des anciens, lui aussi était de la partie pour faire le rigolo...


Tu as raison , tu n'as pas l'oeil pour ton travail, car le tiens manque d'objectivité et se cache derriere un amour aveugle...

Moi je te le dis le miens est bien objectif, l'iMac est superbe pour que l'on ne lui en demande pas trop sur le visuel ^^

remets ton cache yeux tu dormiras surement mieux ^^


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Août 2010)

Ça y est ! :afraid:
Au secours ! :afraid:
À fond la gomme vers le point de Godwin !

On va se marrer


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ça y est ! :afraid:
> Au secours ! :afraid:
> À fond la gomme vers le point de Godwin !
> 
> On va se marrer





lol non quand meme pas ^^

Il est bien le dernier iMac, il a juste un écran imprévisible ^^

D'ailleurs tu en as acheté un depuis ?


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> lol non quand meme pas ^^
> 
> Il est bien le dernier iMac, il a juste un écran imprévisible ^^
> 
> D'ailleurs tu en as acheté un depuis ?



Absolument pas   

Dans un an peut-être


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Absolument pas
> 
> Dans un an peut-être





tu as bien raison, dommage que tu ne connaisses pas mieux le dernier iMac dans ce cas ^^

Evite juste la place clémenceau, prévilégie plutot le site direct de chez Apple ^^


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> tu as bien raison, dommage que tu ne connaisses pas mieux le dernier iMac dans ce cas ^^
> 
> Evite juste la place clémenceau, prévilégie plutot le site direct de chez Apple ^^



Depuis que l'Apple Store existe, j'ai toujours acheté mes machines par ce moyen.
Jusqu'à maintenant, je n'ai jamais été déçu 

Quand à la Place Clémenceau, il y a une mairie, mais pas de revendeur Apple


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Depuis que l'Apple Store existe, j'ai toujours acheté mes machines par ce moyen.
> Jusqu'à maintenant, je n'ai jamais été déçu
> 
> Quand à la Place Clémenceau, il y a une mairie, mais pas de revendeur Apple





quand tu auras ton iMac, tu nous diras comment est l'écran ?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ça y est ! :afraid:
> Au secours ! :afraid:
> À fond la gomme vers le point de Godwin !
> 
> On va se marrer



Ouaippp... j'ai abandonné depuis des lustres...  

Ce qui est important est que je sais qu'il y a des pros du graphisme et des architectes qui travaillent sur ces machines. Et qui en sont plus que satisfait...


----------



## bnito (16 Août 2010)

En tout cas, il y a encore peu de feedback de pros  fauchés qui n'ont put s'offrir que le 21" d'entrée de gamme :/


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ouaippp... j'ai abandonné depuis des lustres...
> 
> Ce qui est important est que je sais qu'il y a des pros du graphisme et des architectes qui travaillent sur ces machines. Et qui en sont plus que satisfait...





Oui et moi je sais qu'il y en a plein d'autres qui ne le sont pas...(toujours des pros)

On peut aller loin comme ça...

Je ne savais pas qu'un manque d'homogéinité des couleurs et une non uniformité de la luminosité pouvait être parfait pour de la colorisation...

Ah si ,à moins de trouver un endroit de l'écran ou les couleurs semblent pas trop mal et de bosser juste à cet endroit...

C'est pratique pour un Pro qui veut gagner du temps...

Tu m'as convaincu, l'écran est completement professionnel !

Faudrait dire à Samsung et Dell d'arreter de faire des écrans pour les Pros, l'iMac va les bouffer 

C'est une question de point de vu bien sur ...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Il est ou le problème ? La marque remplace les dalles incriminées...
Je ne comprends toujours pas cette campagne anti iMac , d'autant plus que tu dis à tous les gens de prendre des Mac mini et comme quoi c'est assez puissant mais toi même tu le revends , ton Mac mini , et à 900 , ce qui est , bien trop élevé.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'un manque d'homogéinité des couleurs et une non uniformité de la luminosité pouvait être parfait pour de la colorisation...
> 
> Ah si ,à moins de trouver un endroit de l'écran ou les couleurs semblent pas trop mal et de bosser juste à cet endroit...
> 
> C'est pratique pour un Pro qui veut gagner du temps...



Je ne sais pas combien il y a d'iMac de vendu, combien ont des problèmes... mais je sais que le pourcentage est faible. De là à faire une généralité chapeau...   




sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu m'as convaincu, l'écran est completement professionnel !



Haleluya... enfin il le reconnait... ça a mis du temps... ce qui compte c'est le résultat...


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il est ou le problème ? La marque remplace les dalles incriminées...
> Je ne comprends toujours pas cette campagne anti iMac , d'autant plus que tu dis à tous les gens de prendre des Mac mini et comme quoi c'est assez puissant mais toi même tu le revends , ton Mac mini , et à 900&#8364; , ce qui est , bien trop élevé.






Ben oui c'est pour ça que Apple m'en renvoyé 4 machines et 3 techniciens pour au final un remboursement...

Tu as raison heureusement que apple est la pour me rendre mon argent à défaut d'une machine fonctionnelle qu'il n'a pas pu assurer ^^

Et je vais te surpendre , j'étais bien dégouter de rendre l'iMac, mais quand tu dois manger avec ton travail ,ben t'en as un peu marre de remballer la machine dans le carton pour le transporteur d'UPS, car faut que tu sois productif et que tu rends ton travail dans les temps...

A ce jour je n'ai toujours pas vu de dalle parfitement homogène et uniforme...

Pourtant je ne demande que ça !

Pour info sur mon Mini il a à pein 3 mois et un Apple Care derriere ainsi que clavier/ souris Apple sans fil...

Donc en 3 mois il perd déja plus de 150 &#8364; ,alors qu'il a peu servi...

Le mini reste une excellent machine , elle me dépanne bien en tous , pas besoin d'appeler UPS 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------




NightWalker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas combien il y a d'iMac de vendu, combien ont des problèmes... mais je sais que le pourcentage est faible. De là à faire une généralité chapeau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quand t'auras compris que c'était ironique, alors c'est toi qui auras enfin compris 

C'est marrant de voir que certains s'acharne sur mes propos de dire une chose qui existe, et qui dérange les amoureux de l'iMac (j'en suis un aussi)...

C'est marrant aussi que Steve Jobs a reconnu les problemes des dalles iMac, et que tout le monde semble l'oublier...

C'est comme l'iPhone 4 , vous avez raison il n'a aucun problème (reconnu par Apple aussi) il faut juste l'utiliser autrement...

Mais le prix et la pub elle ne l'est pas, il faut payer le prix fort pour une utilisation pas aussi confortable que prévu...

Vous avez sans doute raison, il faudrait demander un tube de vaseline a Steve 
Je suis sur que certains trouverait ce geste commercial, comme un effort pour le client...

On a pas la meme utilisation de la machine , et moi je préviens juste le plus téméraires , qu'il savoir ce qu'on a dans l'iMac...

C'est un crime de l'admettre que l'iMac n'est pas pour toutes les utilisations malgres ses énormes qualités ?


----------



## floflo8 (16 Août 2010)

bonsoir à tous,

ben moi  j'ai un imac G5 PPC qui commence à fatiguer sérieusement et je pense acheter prochainement un nouvel imac. 
Maintenant lequel ? je n'en sais vraiment rien...
c'est pourquoi j'ai lu vos échanges scrupuleusement et je tenais à remercier les personnes qui ont donné leur avis sur le imac -en particulier HMJ avec son 1er retour détaillé- 
moi, je ne fais pas de photo mais de la vidéo donc c'est encore différent et je ne suis pas non plus aussi calé que vous en informatique 
je vais quand même tenter le 27' (pas tout de suite) mais alors ces histoires de quadri-coeurs, turbo boost & Co je dois vous avouer que ça me passe un peu au-dessus, malheureusement...


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

floflo8 a dit:


> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> ben moi  j'ai un imac G5 PPC qui commence à fatiguer sérieusement et je pense acheter prochainement un nouvel imac.
> Maintenant lequel ? je n'en sais vraiment rien...
> ...






un iMac i5 sera déja tres bon, si tu veux être plus à l'aise dans le temps le i7 sera bien sur meilleur en longévité...

Le turbo boost est une fonction de ton processeur, pour faire simple ,si tu utilise un logiciel qui ne sera pas optimisé quad core (4 coeurs), ben ton processeur va augmenter sa vitesse pour être le plus rapide pour l'application dual core (2 coeurs)...

En gros il va s'adapter selon ton utilisation logiciel...

Pour la vidéo, la ram est précaunisé il me semble (je ne suis pas un expert si un spécialiste peut confirmer ^^), 4 go de départ c'est déja tres bon, apres 8 go sera un plus...

Rien ne t'empeche de partie sur 4 go de ram et d'augmenter par la suite selon tes besoins...

Pour le reste la config i5 est top ^^

A toi de voir en fonction de ton budget


----------



## floflo8 (16 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> un iMac i5 sera déja tres bon, si tu veux être plus à l'aise dans le temps le i7 sera bien sur meilleur en longévité...
> 
> Le turbo boost est une fonction de ton processeur, pour faire simple ,si tu utilise un logiciel qui ne sera pas optimisé quad core (4 coeurs), ben ton processeur va augmenter sa vitesse pour être le plus rapide pour l'application dual core (2 coeurs)...
> 
> ...





Merci pour tes éclaircissements ! 

déjà moi avec mes 2 Go de ram  je trouvais que ça allait avec mon imac mais je sens que sur le prochain ça va booster !! 
par contre, c'est vrai que moi aussi, ce qui me fait tiquer c'est l'écran miroir : là où il va être placé, il y a une baie vitrée en face...


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

floflo8 a dit:


> Merci pour tes éclaircissements !
> 
> déjà moi avec mes 2 Go de ram  je trouvais que ça allait avec mon imac mais je sens que sur le prochain ça va booster !!
> par contre, c'est vrai que moi aussi, ce qui me fait tiquer c'est l'écran miroir : là où il va être placé, il y a une baie vitrée en face...




reflets tu auras ^^

Y a pas grand chose à faire pour ce genre de chose..., sinon changer la disposition de ta pièce ou fermer les volets ^^


----------



## NightWalker (16 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Quand t'auras compris que c'était ironique, alors c'est toi qui auras enfin compris



Ce sont toujours les mêmes qui disent ce genre de chose, les mêmes qui ne savent pas reconnaitre justement l'ironie des autres...


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Août 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce sont toujours les mêmes qui disent ce genre de chose, les mêmes qui ne savent pas reconnaitre justement l'ironie des autres...




tinkiet ça fait rien 

J'avais noté ton ironie également ^^


----------



## bambougroove (17 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Je persiste sur le rapport qualite/prix de l'iMac, d'autant plus que maintenant je l'utilise pour de vrai et je ne me fais pas une idee a la lecture de forums mecontents


Vii le rapport qualité/prix est excellent pour le modèle 27"  et quand il est parfaitement fonctionnel c'est une merveille à utiliser :love: 

Il est juste bon de préciser de temps en temps (tout le monde ne prend pas la peine de faire une recherche ou de lire les messages précédents) que l'écran ne satisfera pas pleinement un professionnel de l'image exigeant, et au risque de radoter  *c'est un iMac ... ce n'est pas un iMac Pro !!!!!*

Pour les pro de l'image, se tourner vers l'achat d'un écran professionnel en complément de l'iMac, du Mac Mini ou si possible du Mac Pro.


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii le rapport qualité/prix est excellent pour le modèle 27"  et quand il est parfaitement fonctionnel c'est une merveille à utiliser :love:
> 
> Il est juste bon de préciser de temps en temps (tout le monde ne prend pas la peine de faire une recherche ou de lire les messages précédents) que l'écran ne satisfera pas pleinement un professionnel de l'image exigeant, et au risque de radoter  *c'est un iMac ... ce n'est pas un iMac Pro !!!!!*
> 
> Pour les pro de l'image, se tourner vers l'achat d'un écran professionnel en complément de l'iMac, du Mac Mini ou si possible du Mac Pro.





Tout est dit !

Merci Bamboogrouve ^^

qu'on arretes de dire qu'un iMac c'est pour les pros ^^

Sinon ça s'appelerait iMac Pro , tres juste


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

Ok, toujours pas grand chose de neuf sous le soleil : un mec qui n'a meme pas besoin d'un bon ecran pour gagner sa croute nous donne des lecons sur ce qui ne devrait pas etre vendu a un professionnel...  Je me marre...

Aller, je pense que je n'ai plus grand chose a dire sur ma machine sur ce fil, pour l'instant tout roule et je peux bosser. Ciao les geeks


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Août 2010)

Connaissez-vous l'une des définitions du mot palabre .
Je vous la livre : *discussion interminable et oiseuse*. 

Voilà où nous sommes arrivés (Godwin mis à part), à une palabre. Je n'ajouterai pas sans fin, ça serait un pléonasme.   

À partir d'un sujet qui aurait permis à ceux qui posaient des questions d'obtenir des réponses leur permettant de faire une idée, nous sommes peux à peu arrivés à un galimatias (rappel de la définition : discours, écrit, offrant un mélange confus, inintelligible). 

Dans de telles conditions polémiques, comment voulez-vous que ceux qui demandent de l'aide s'y retrouvent ? 
Il est vrai, aussi, que cette question est sujette à une nouvelle palabre !   

Je voudrais saluer l'attitude méritoire du modérateur de ce fil, *NightWalker* , qui fait preuve de beaucoup de patience et de tolérance, plutôt que de clore ce fil qui ne mène nulle part.


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Ok, toujours pas grand chose de neuf sous le soleil : un mec qui n'a meme pas besoin d'un bon ecran pour gagner sa croute nous donne des lecons sur ce qui ne devrait pas etre vendu a un professionnel...  Je me marre...
> 
> Aller, je pense que je n'ai plus grand chose a dire sur ma machine sur ce fil, pour l'instant tout roule et je peux bosser. Ciao les geeks







Je te donne pas de leçons à toi, tu n'es pas un pro...


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

Ca va pour moi, on peut clore le fil : c'est pas pour me faire plaisir que je l'ai ouvert


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

Bon aller, j'ai enfin trouve un defaut  Deux en fait. Le premier est en rapport avec le titre du fil. Le ventilo se declenche un peu trop souvent a mon gout (en meme temps, c'est le genre de chose qu'on ne souhaite jamais :rateau. Faut comprendre quand meme qu'aujourd'hui il faisait 37 degres dehors et en plus c'est humide (ah la moiteur des etes japonais...) donc c'est encore pire. A l'interieur c'est plus tenable mais ca tourne quand meme au-dessus de 29 degres, j'evite de mettre la clim a fond.

Tout ca pour dire que la machine est generalement silencieuse, particulierement le DD et le lecteur CD (par rapport a mon Mac Pro notamment). Mais le ventilo du CPU se rappelle a mon bon souvenir lorsque je traite mes panoramas sous PS + LR, ou meme comme en ce moment quand je copie des fichiers d'un DVD vers mon DD externe. Je n'ai pas de sonometre, le volume sonore reste plus contenu que sur mon Mac Pro 2008, mais c'est un element a souligner. Bien sur, un peu de musique et il n'y parait plus rien.

L'ordi est place dans un coin de la piece, la circulation de l'air y est faible, mais c'est un point que je tiens a souligner. La machine est limite brulante au toucher, c'est a dire qu'on a du mal a laisser la main dessus. En comparaison, les tests que j'ai fait en Apple Store sur les 27" 3.06 GHz (C2D) et 3.2 GHz (i3) montrent que leur puissance est bien mieux optimisee, d'ailleurs les i3 sont graves en 32nm contre 45nm pour les i5/i7.

Tout ca pour dire : le i3, ca me semble etre un excellent compromis, et en plus plus sympa pour l'environnement et votre facture electrique. Cet i5 est une bombe, un vrai plaisir pour bosser avec et etre productif a un bon rapport qualite-prix compare au reste de l'offre informatique, mais n'esperez pas une machine aussi silencieuse que le Mac Mini... quoique lui aussi n'aime pas les etes japonais et son ventilo est aussi actif que celui de l'iMac. Prochaine mission : faire de l'espace sur mon bureau en retirant Mac Mini et ecran Samsung et ameliorer le flux d'air autour de l'iMac 

Ah oui, j'oubliais le deuxieme probleme : impossible de demarrer en mode single-user  Normalement il faut faire command-s au demarrage, je m'en sers pour faire des petits tests sur la RAM. Mais avec cet iMac, impossible. Curieux... :rateau:


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Bon aller, j'ai enfin trouve un defaut  Deux en fait. Le premier est en rapport avec le titre du fil. Le ventilo se declenche un peu trop souvent a mon gout (en meme temps, c'est le genre de chose qu'on ne souhaite jamais :rateau. Faut comprendre quand meme qu'aujourd'hui il faisait 37 degres dehors et en plus c'est humide (ah la moiteur des etes japonais...) donc c'est encore pire. A l'interieur c'est plus tenable mais ca tourne quand meme au-dessus de 29 degres, j'evite de mettre la clim a fond.
> 
> Tout ca pour dire que la machine est generalement silencieuse, particulierement le DD et le lecteur CD (par rapport a mon Mac Pro notamment). Mais le ventilo du CPU se rappelle a mon bon souvenir lorsque je traite mes panoramas sous PS + LR, ou meme comme en ce moment quand je copie des fichiers d'un DVD vers mon DD externe. Je n'ai pas de sonometre, le volume sonore reste plus contenu que sur mon Mac Pro 2008, mais c'est un element a souligner. Bien sur, un peu de musique et il n'y parait plus rien.
> 
> ...




Petite question s'il te plait ?

Est ce que en baissant la résolution de ton écran en 1920/1080 voir moins, l'image est-elle plus floue (constaté sur mes iMac 27) ?

Car la résolution native est trop petite (écriture et lisibilité) à mon goût...

Tu as testé ?
Merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Petite question s'il te plait ?
> 
> Est ce que en baissant la résolution de ton écran en 1920/1080 voir moins, l'image est-elle plus floue (constaté sur mes iMac 27) ?
> 
> ...



Effectivement, bonne question. La resolution est rarement adaptee pour tout le monde, et on attend encore un OS X "resolution independant". Pour ma part je savais a quoi m'attendre, et j'adore les petites polices. L'aliasing est fantastique, je trouve que les textes sont plus elegants sur le 2560x1440 que sur les 1600x1200 et 1920x1200.

Si tu baisses la definition, c'est pareil que sur tout autre Mac et meme sous Windows : c'est une horreur  Mais alors, vraiment, exactement pareil que si je baisse celle du Samsung ou du Eizo. Ca bave et je deteste ca. Par contre, tu peux changer la taille des polices, ca me semble plus malin. Mais certains ne font pas attention aux pixels baveux, donc a chacun de voir.


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Effectivement, bonne question. La resolution est rarement adaptee pour tout le monde, et on attend encore un OS X "resolution independant". Pour ma part je savais a quoi m'attendre, et j'adore les petites polices. L'aliasing est fantastique, je trouve que les textes sont plus elegants sur le 2560x1440 que sur les 1600x1200 et 1920x1200.
> 
> Si tu baisses la definition, c'est pareil que sur tout autre Mac et meme sous Windows : c'est une horreur  Mais alors, vraiment, exactement pareil que si je baisse celle du Samsung ou du Eizo. Ca bave et je deteste ca. Par contre, tu peux changer la taille des polices, ca me semble plus malin. Mais certains ne font pas attention aux pixels baveux, donc a chacun de voir.





Oui tout à fait pour la police, mais comme tu dis ,c'est plus net en 2560/1440 et l'aliasing nettement meilleure, mais je me souviens que c'était assez troublant le 1920/1080, tu me confirmes ou c juste un poil plus flou ?

Le flou reste logique vu que la dalle affiche 2560 pixels, donc forcément de les grossir , l'image s'en ressent...


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui tout à fait pour la police, mais comme tu dis ,c'est plus net en 2560/1440 et l'aliasing nettement meilleure, mais je me souviens que c'était assez troublant le 1920/1080, tu me confirmes ou c juste un poil plus flou ?
> 
> Le flou reste logique vu que la dalle affiche 2560 pixels, donc forcément de les grossir , l'image s'en ressent...



Desole, mais a mes yeux quand ca bave, ca bave : il n'y a pas de demi-mesure. Je trouve ca moche en 1920x1080 ou en 1680x1050 ou en ce que tu veux. Pas trop de difference de ce point de vue la, je trouve que c'est pareil que sur le Eizo puisqu'il faut bien un etalon


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Desole, mais a mes yeux quand ca bave, ca bave : il n'y a pas de demi-mesure. Je trouve ca moche en 1920x1080 ou en 1680x1050 ou en ce que tu veux. Pas trop de difference de ce point de vue la, je trouve que c'est pareil que sur le Eizo puisqu'il faut bien un etalon







certe mais tu as des différences selon la résolution...
Ca bave bien plus en 1360X768 par exemple...


Tu intransigeant sur la coté "baveux" pas sur le reste ? 

Perso sur un écran externe plusieurs résolution sont "praticables", ça doit être le cas de ton étalon


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> certe mais tu as des différences selon la résolution...
> Ca bave bien plus en 1360X768 par exemple...
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, intransigeant  Pfouillouiouille, il est deja 1h du matin. J'vas m'coucher et demain je parlerai de la partie CD avec un peu de numerisation audio. Il y a de bonnes nouvelles dans l'air


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, intransigeant  Pfouillouiouille, il est deja 1h du matin. J'vas m'coucher et demain je parlerai de la partie CD avec un peu de numerisation audio. Il y a de bonnes nouvelles dans l'air




cool , j'espere qu'il est pas aussi bruyant que le lecteur du mini !

Bonne nuit ^^


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous. Un grand merci pour les sympathiques messages d'encouragement recus : c'est note, je ne vous ai pas laisse tomber  Ok, donc a propos du lecteur CD/DVD : je rappelle que c'est un OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5680H. Je ne me suis pas amuse a le dezoner, je l'ai passe en zone 2 (Europe + Japon).

D'abord, le bruit : ca va  Bien moins bruyant que mon superdrive de Mac Pro 2008 dont j'ai oublie le modele, et egalement moins bruyant que le Pioneer DVRTS08 de mon Mac Mini 2009. En meme temps, ce dernier n'etait pas aussi catastrophique que ce qu'ai pu lire ici et la sur les forums.

Au passage, je m'interroge : est-ce que ma bonne experience Mac ne serait pas aussi due au fait que j'achete toutes mes machines au Japon ? Meme cet iMac, qui vient de Chine, qui est customise (c'est une premiere pour moi), pour lequel j'ai demande un clavier US est quand meme livre avec le manuel en japonais, et la locale de la carte Airport est japonaise. Ca ne m'etonnerait pas, beaucoup de boites ont des criteres de qualite differents pour leurs ventes Japon. Fin de la parenthese.

Bref, pour revenir au bruit, on sait que le CD/DVD est insere parce qu'il tourne quand meme, mais ca se fait de facon plutot discrete a mes oreilles. Comme dit plus haut, le seul vacarme que j'entends est le ventilo du CPU, en bas a gauche, qui se declenche quand la coque devient limite brulante. Et c'est plutot trop frequent avec cet ete japonais ou je n'abuse pas de la clim 

Ensuite, les rayures. La encore, j'ai teste, donc je parle de mon experience. Aucune rayure a deplorer sur les 5 DVD/10 CD qui sont passes dans la machine. J'ai verifie. Je ne suis pas hyper minutieux pour rentrer le CD, d'ailleurs une fois je croyais en avoir insere un dans la fente, mais non il est tombe derriere 

Et le meilleur pour la fin : je m'interesse a la photo et j'ai deja vendu quelques cliches, ca c'est deja dit. Mais si je suis maniaque, c'est plutot cote hifi. Je passe tout par iTunes et ressort sur un ampli classe A de salon (et enceintes B&W serie 800 ). Entre les deux, j'ai essaye le bete cable coax ou le DAC USB (Audio Technica en font de bons) : tres bons resultats. Mais surtout, tous mes CD sont numerises en Apple Lossless, et j'ai ete decu par l'encodage sous le Mini. Sans encore bien comprendre pourquoi, la partie transport (lecteur CD), meme en mode iTunes securise, s'est revelee dans de rares cas mauvaise, avec quelques "glitches" qui ne se reproduisaient pas si je relancais l'encodage. C'est pourquoi je suis passe sur XLD, la reference Mac aujourd'hui je pense, surtout avec leur mode CDParanoia. Les seuls petits pepins a deplorer, parfois, sont quand le CD mixe donnees audio + informatiques : ca peut freezer.

Bref, j'ai fait les tests : encoder 10 CD en Apple Lossless, les reconvertir en WAV, faire pareil avec XLD et confronter les resultats : jusqu'ici pas de soucis. Je vais peut-etre repasser sur iTunes pour l'encodage, du moins sur ce qui n'a pas besoin d'une grande attention hifi comme Renan Luce  C'est plus rapide. Gardez a l'esprit que XLD confronte ses rips avec la base de donnees AccurateRip.

Voila, ca c'est pour la bonne nouvelle cote audio. Personne pour un coup de main sur le mode single-user qui ne se lance pas ? Ce serait pas un bete probleme de compte root qu'il faut autoriser au prealable ? J'ai pas encore retrouve l'info :rateau:


----------



## bambougroove (18 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Faut comprendre quand meme qu'aujourd'hui il faisait 37 degres dehors et en plus c'est humide (ah la moiteur des etes japonais...) donc c'est encore pire.


Pas besoin de "comprendre" ou autres "masturbations mentales", tes conditions climatiques ne rentrent clairement pas dans le cadre d'une utilisation optimale des produits Apple et notamment de l'iMac : de  10° à 35° (voir le site Apple).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h51 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Car la résolution native est trop petite (écriture et lisibilité) à mon goût...


Houlaaa ... vous êtes des vioques ???? 

Avec mes yeux bientôt cinquantenaires  ... aucun problème de vision en résolution native avec un 27", il suffit de s'adapter par des astuces très simples (sans aller dans les paramétrages pour "mal voyants") : notamment à l'aide de l'utilitaire TinkerTool qui permet de paramétrer la taille de police de l'interface de Mac OS X et de "jouer" (hé ouiiiii j'aime jouer même à mon âge ha haaaaa) et de "déjouer" (j'aime aussi hi hiii) les avantages et inconvénients d'une résolution "fine", sans parler des paramétrages intrinsèques aux différents navigateurs disponibles sur cette plateforme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h03 ----------




HmJ a dit:


> Bref, j'ai fait les tests : encoder 10 CD en Apple Lossless, les reconvertir en WAV, faire pareil avec XLD et confronter les resultats : jusqu'ici pas de soucis.


Houlaaaa, encoder en lossless (Apple ou autre) puis "reconvertir en wav", c'est pas très "catholique" tout de même ...


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Pas besoin de "comprendre" ou autres "masturbations mentales", tes conditions climatiques ne rentrent clairement pas dans le cadre d'une utilisation optimale des produits Apple et notamment de l'iMac : de  10° à 35° (voir le site Apple).



C'est vrai, mais je trouve ca normal de reporter tous les points. On verra bien si fin septembre, quand le temps redevient clement, je revois cet avis 



bambougroove a dit:


> Houlaaa ... vous êtes des vioques ????
> 
> Avec mes yeux bientôt cinquantenaires  ... aucun problème de vision en résolution native avec un 27", il suffit de s'adapter par des astuces très simples (sans aller dans les paramétrages pour "mal voyants") : notamment à l'aide de l'utilitaire TinkerTool qui permet de paramétrer la taille de police de l'interface de Mac OS X et de "jouer" (hé ouiiiii j'aime jouer même à mon âge ha haaaaa) et de "déjouer" (j'aime aussi hi hiii) les avantages et inconvénients d'une résolution "fine", sans parler des paramétrages intrinsèques aux différents navigateurs disponibles sur cette plateforme



Je suis d'accord avec toi, oeil de lynx  Mais il en faut pour tous les gouts, et beaucoup de gens ont des problemes avec les petites fontes. Je confirme par ailleurs qu'en fin de journee, sur les coups de 22h quand on a un travail urgent a rendre, ca peut etre fatiguant pour les yeux. Ceci etant, je nuancerai en disant qu'il vaut mieux encore baisser grandement la luminosite et faire de petites pauses toutes les 2h pour reposer les yeux que tout afficher en taille 20 



bambougroove a dit:


> Houlaaaa, encoder en lossless (Apple ou autre) puis "reconvertir en wav", c'est pas très "catholique" tout de même ...



C'est un test pour valider que la compression est vraiment lossless, puis pour retrouver un fichier brut qui devra etre identique. Pour info le Apple Lossless inclut des infos betes comme le nom de l'encodeur, qui differe entre iTunes et XLD. Forcement il y aura alors une difference entre les deux fichiers. Par contre le retour en WAV elimine ces differences. C'est une methode serieuse, mais apres tout on est la pour faire un test serieux n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## bambougroove (18 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, oeil de lynx


Justement, si je me suis permis d'intervenir à ce sujet c'est que j'ai une très mauvaise vision, aussi bien due à mon âge qu'à des problèmes très particuliers (et donc pas le cas du plus grand nombre).
Je dirais même que l'écran de l'iMac 27" a été un grand soulagement pour mes yeux, la dalle brillante tout d'abord (dans de bonnes conditions et surtout la nuit) et même avec sa résolution native particulièrement fine, aidée par diverses astuces indiquées plus haut.
Entièrement d'accord pour les pauses, mais nul besoin d'afficher en taille 20 pour obtenir un confort visuel, en ce qui me concerne la taille 12 ou 13 est largement suffisante 



HmJ a dit:


> Par contre le retour en WAV elimine ces  differences.


Haaaa bon ??? 
Je ne pense pas que les "allers/retours" soient très bons en matière de compression (même lossless)


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

Petit rappel : Snow Leopard est un OS 64 bits qui fait tourner les applications en 64 bits. Malgre tout, son kernel tourne en 32 bits (tout petit programme qui gere la communication entre tous les processus, et a ce titre constitue le noeud du systeme d'exploitation), ce pour des raisons de compatibilite avec les drivers (tous les fabriquants n'ont pas encore une version 64 bits de leurs drivers) mais aussi le temps de fiabiliser tous les logiciels de virtualisation.

L'interet du 64 bits ? Gerer plus de 4 Go de memoire au niveau de l'OS ? Non, ca OS X le fait depuis longtemps. Le kernel n'a pas besoin de tourner en 64 bits pour cela. D'ailleurs, depuis Leopard, une application pouvait deja tourner en 64 bits et gerer plus de 4 Go de RAM par application (Lightroom 2, Mathematica...). Et depuis la 10.4.7 on pouvait meme lancer en ligne de commande des applications POSIX 64 bits.

Par contre, un kernel compile en 64 bits tire parti du nombre de registres memoire double, et puis dans le cas de calculs flottants en double precision ou mieux, il peut traiter deux mots de 32 bits en un coup d'horloge (32 + 32 = 64), _pour schematiser_. Mais tout n'est pas blanc : charger 64 bits prend un peu plus de temps que 32, et la latence augmente. Bref, le gain est tres faible, puisque seul le kernel passe de 32 a 64 bits, tout le reste (vous pouvez verifier dans le Moniteur d'activite que les applications comme Lightroom 3 ou Photoshop CS5 tournent bien en mode 64 bits) etant deja en 64 bits comme le pretend Apple.

A la base : le gain du 64 bits est plus grand sur Windows 64 bits, puisque cet OS ne savait pas gerer plus de 4 Go de RAM, hors versions serveur. OS X en mode tout-64-bits tire surtout partie des registres additionnels. Point. 

La encore, beaucoup de fils avaient fuse un peu partout sur la toile, hurlant au scandale et aux mensonges de la marque. Depuis, seuls les serveurs (Xserve et Mac Mini Server) sont livres par defaut avec un kernel tournant en 64 bits, et apparemment aussi les Mac Pro 2010, c'est nouveau. Mon iMac 11,3 n'echappe pas a la regle, mais contrairement au Mac Mini je peux le demarrer en mode 64 bits en laissant les touches "6" et "4" appuyees au demarrage. Ce qui m'a permis de verifier que tout marchait bien et qu'il n'y avait pas de regression. Le gain ? Nul en usage courant, gain de 3% (!) avec Mathematica 7 qui a mon avis merite d'etre un benchmark en la matiere.

Depuis, je laisse mon OS tourner dans ce mode, mais c'est vraiment pour satisfaire le geek qui sommeille en moi  Franchement, pas la peine de vous embeter avec ca. Pour les furieux, j'ai utilise la ligne de commande :


```
sudo systemsetup -setkernelbootarchitecture x86_64
```







La encore, merci de ne pas lancer un troll, ce n'est pas le but de ce fil. Il y en a deja eu suffisamment qui ont degenere 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h38 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Justement, si je me suis permis d'intervenir à ce sujet c'est que j'ai une très mauvaise vision, aussi bien due à mon âge qu'à des problèmes très particuliers (et donc pas le cas du plus grand nombre).
> Je dirais même que l'écran de l'iMac 27" a été un grand soulagement pour mes yeux, la dalle brillante tout d'abord (dans de bonnes conditions et surtout la nuit) et même avec sa résolution native particulièrement fine, aidée par diverses astuces indiquées plus haut.
> Entièrement d'accord pour les pauses, mais nul besoin d'afficher en taille 20 pour obtenir un confort visuel, en ce qui me concerne la taille 12 ou 13 est largement suffisante
> 
> ...



Pour l'affichage, j'essaie de penser aux autres usagers, qui n'ont pas le meme rapport a l'ordinateur et a l'ecran que je peux avoir 

Pour la compression, soyons clair : evidemment que lorsque j'encode mes disques, je fais une numerisation CD audio > _(eventuellement XLD en Apple Lossless)_ > iTunes en Apple Lossless. Je parle ici d'un test que j'ai fait pour valider que la compression est reellement lossless *= sans pertes*. Le passage fichier audio non-compresse > compresse sans perte > decompresse pour revenir au format original non-compresse doit donner deux fichiers identiques bit a bit. Il n'y a pas de mecanisme de redondance de l'information sur un CD audio, contrairement a un CD data. On peut donc vouloir s'assurer qu'aucun bit errone ne s'est insere dans la chaine.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> La encore, beaucoup de fils avaient fuse un peu partout sur la toile, hurlant au scandale et aux mensonges de la marque. Depuis, seuls les serveurs (Xserve et Mac Mini Server) sont livres par defaut avec un kernel tournant en 64 bits, et apparemment aussi les Mac Pro 2010, c'est nouveau. Mon iMac 11,3 n'echappe pas a la regle, mais contrairement au Mac Mini je peux le demarrer en mode 64 bits en laissant les touches "6" et "4" appuyees au demarrage. Ce qui m'a permis de verifier que tout marchait bien et qu'il n'y avait pas de regression. Le gain ? Nul en usage courant, gain de 3% (!) avec Mathematica 7 qui a mon avis merite d'etre un benchmark en la matiere.
> 
> Depuis, je laisse mon OS tourner dans ce mode, mais c'est vraiment pour satisfaire le geek qui sommeille en moi  Franchement, pas la peine de vous embeter avec ca. Pour les furieux, j'ai utilise la ligne de commande :
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être ça qui bloque le démarrage en mode single user.


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est peut-être ça qui bloque le démarrage en mode single user.



Bien pense mais non  Je n'ai passe la machine en 64 bits qu'aujourd'hui, mais c'est depuis lundi que les commandes command-s (single user) ou command-v (verbose) ne marchent pas au demarrage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2010)

A tout hasard, tu as essayé une réinitialisation de la PRAM ?


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> A tout hasard, tu as essayé une réinitialisation de la PRAM ?



Tiens non, pas pense. Je te tiens au courant


----------



## HmJ (18 Août 2010)

Dans le fil concernant les problemes d'ecran iMac (limite a la premiere generation j'ose esperer), j'ai trouve ce lien vers une application de test. C'est bien, elle est plus complete que les simples tests que j'ai fait a la reception de mon iMac (fond blanc et fonds gris 18% et 50%) pour verifier qu'il n'y avait pas taches et de probleme d'homogeneite. Je confirme une nouvelle fois : pas de pixels morts ni taches. Heureusement, parce que je me suis deja tape plusieurs centaines de photos, prises cet ete, a retoucher  Tester la colorimetrie sur 5 zones avec ma sonde Gretag est sans doute tout aussi efficace, mais vue la surface a controler je devrais peut-etre augmenter le nombre de points de controle (10 ? 15 ?). Content en tout cas de voir que ma vue n'est pas defaillante 

Bon, je suis un peu ennuye par un probleme en usage double ecran : si j'affiche un film sur le second ecran, ma TV Sharp connectee en DVI en l'occurrence, impossible d'eteindre l'ecran de l'iMac ; meme la luminosite reste au max  Je vais chercher comment resoudre ca, c'est trop bete de gaspiller de l'energie pour si peu (l'energie consomee par l'ecran est proportionnelle a sa surface, meme si le retro-eclairage de l'iMac est assure par des LED la technologie IPS, grande devoreuse energetique).


----------



## jaguymac (18 Août 2010)

Le lien que tu as donné c'est le fameux test que tout le monde utilise depuis quelques mois.


----------



## HmJ (19 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Le lien que tu as donné c'est le fameux test que tout le monde utilise depuis quelques mois.



Oui, j'avais bien entendu parler de plusieurs tests dispo sur le net, mais je n'en avais pas encore parle sur ce fil puisque je me fie a ma sonde et a mes propres tests. Autant crediter le fil qui m'a permis de le retrouver, non ?  Si ca peut aider ou rassurer...


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, j'avais bien entendu parler de plusieurs tests dispo sur le net, mais je n'en avais pas encore parle sur ce fil puisque je me fie a ma sonde et a mes propres tests. Autant crediter le fil qui m'a permis de le retrouver, non ?  Si ca peut aider ou rassurer...




Et sur ton test ça a donné quoi ?

Les fuites de luminosité sont elles présentes sur un fond noir ?

Merci à toi


----------



## HmJ (19 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et sur ton test ça a donné quoi ?
> 
> Les fuites de luminosité sont elles présentes sur un fond noir ?
> 
> Merci à toi



La dalle est uniforme, il faut vraiment triturer le contraste sous PS pour faire ressortir une legere tache en centre bas. Mais meme la sonde n'y voit pas de difference flagrante par rapport aux zones avoisinantes (j'ai deja dit que mes ecarts colorimetriques mesures avec le deltaE 94 sont de l'ordre de 5%).

Le noir est profond, ce qui est amplifie par la dalle brillante. En regardant de biais dans les angles on percoit l'influence du retro-eclairage, mais rien que de tres normal, meme avec mon Eizo Flexscan. Pas de fuite comme j'ai pu les voir sur d'autres forums.


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> La dalle est uniforme, il faut vraiment triturer le contraste sous PS pour faire ressortir une legere tache en centre bas. Mais meme la sonde n'y voit pas de difference flagrante par rapport aux zones avoisinantes (j'ai deja dit que mes ecarts colorimetriques mesures avec le deltaE 94 sont de l'ordre de 5%).
> 
> Le noir est profond, ce qui est amplifie par la dalle brillante. En regardant de biais dans les angles on percoit l'influence du retro-eclairage, mais rien que de tres normal, meme avec mon Eizo Flexscan. Pas de fuite comme j'ai pu les voir sur d'autres forums.



Saluons cette bonne nouvelle, et qu'on ne dise pas qu'il s'agit d'une exception !


----------



## HmJ (19 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Saluons cette bonne nouvelle, et qu'on ne dise pas qu'il s'agit d'une exception !



Je trouve que c'est un tres bon ecran. *sylvanhus* peut dire qu'effectivement on n'est pas au niveau d'un ColorEdge, mais ca nous en sommes tous conscients. Vu la taille de la dalle, j'avais peur moi-meme de voir moins d'homogeneite, mais ca va c'est tout a fait utilisable.

Je veux bien que la tolerance chez certains soit bien moins grande que chez d'autres, mais a part acheter du Nec/Mitsubishi/Eizo/LaCie, j'ai rarement vu une qualite d'ecran a couper le souffle. Dell par exemple est souvent plebiscite pour ses ecrans, souvent tres bons, d'ailleurs regulierement vantes/achetes par des photographes pro. Mais perso, j'y ai souvent vu de petits defauts, pas forcement redhibitoires.

C'est pour cela que je me suis risque sur cet achat d'iMac : c'est un bon compromis, je n'ai rien vu de redhibitoire ni sur le mien ni sur ceux que j'ai pu voir chez des collegues. Comme promis je reviendrai dessus dans quelques jours ou semaines : il ne s'agirait pas de bacler cette analyse critique sur un coup de tete


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est un tres bon ecran. *sylvanhus* peut dire qu'effectivement on n'est pas au niveau d'un ColorEdge, mais ca nous en sommes tous conscients. Vu la taille de la dalle, j'avais peur moi-meme de voir moins d'homogeneite, mais ca va c'est tout a fait utilisable.
> 
> Je veux bien que la tolerance chez certains soit bien moins grande que chez d'autres, mais a part acheter du Nec/Mitsubishi/Eizo/LaCie, j'ai rarement vu une qualite d'ecran a couper le souffle. Dell par exemple est souvent plebiscite pour ses ecrans, souvent tres bons, d'ailleurs regulierement vantes/achetes par des photographes pro. Mais perso, j'y ai souvent vu de petits defauts, pas forcement redhibitoires.
> 
> C'est pour cela que je me suis risque sur cet achat d'iMac : c'est un bon compromis, je n'ai rien vu de redhibitoire ni sur le mien ni sur ceux que j'ai pu voir chez des collegues. Comme promis je reviendrai dessus dans quelques jours ou semaines : il ne s'agirait pas de bacler cette analyse critique sur un coup de tete





Cool si t'as une uniformité à peu pres correct...

Moisje parle surtout des angles (A coins de l'écran) qui sont souvent sujet à des fuites de lumières...

Mais c'est plus visible sur fond noir...

Regardes les 1er post du ce fil tu y verras mes photos je crois, la fuite est flagrante...

La config de test , c'est : fond noir + éclairage au maximum ^^

Si tu as des photos je suis preneur 



Edit:

Non je me suis planté c'était pas sur ce fil , mais sur un vieux de fin de l'année derniere (écran qui ont la jaunisse) mais y a plus les photos pas cool (à croire que ça dérange aussi les forums , Apple es tu passé par la pour les faires retiré ?)
Bon pas grave si toi t'as des photos, je veux bien voir de mes yeux une dalle "uniforme" ^^


----------



## HmJ (20 Août 2010)

Arf, les photos d'ecran... Faut que je prenne ca de jour, de nuit ? Luminosite a fond, ca par contre j'ai bien compris. Tout ca pour prendre une photo d'ecran noir... 

A propos de photos, a un moment sur MacGe ca se faisait de poster les photos de la reception de l'ordi. Alors voici les miennes :






Emballage du carton l'iMac integre a un autre carton, tres saillant. C'est pas mal : mon Mac Pro, lui, etait directement livre tel quel, dans son carton Apple. Heureusement pas abime par les tres professionnels livreurs japonais.





Oui, il y a bien un iMac qui tient dedans 










Voici pour le calage de l'iMac. Gros renforts de polystyrène : j'etais curieux de connaitre l'epaisseur de cette protection, suite aux premiers iMac recus en 2009 dont la vitre etait brisee. On voit bien le logement integre pour la boite comprenant clavier, souris, guide de marrage, DVD d'installation/applications et... chiffon pour nettoyage de la dalle.





Clavier sans fil, une premiere pour moi qui suis plutot ecolo pour ce genre de details. Piles integrees, mais des epuisement je les remplace par mes batteries Sanyo. J'ai opte pour un clavier US, le clavier japonais est encombre de touches qui sont finalement peu utilisees par les Japonais eux-meme. J'ai quand meme garde mon filaire japonais, sait-on jamais.










Ca y est, la bete est posee sur le bureau. 13.8 KG : c'est lourd tout ca ! Heureusement, les protections sont toujours aussi bien pensees : toile sur l'ecran, plastique tout autour du pied, la grande classe. On apercoit le brave Mac Mini a cote, les 2 autres ecrans sont de l'autre cote. 





Voici une photo des barrettes d'origine (en haut) : Samsung PC3-10600 made in China. En bas, celles qui j'avais achetees par avance : les meme Samsung PC3-10600 made in China, mais en 4 Go. Il y aura bientot des barrettes d'occase iMac en vente sur MacGe


----------



## bambougroove (20 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Voici pour le calage de l'iMac. Gros renforts de polystyrène : j'etais curieux de connaitre l'epaisseur de cette protection, suite aux premiers iMac recus en 2009 dont la vitre etait brisee. On voit bien le logement integre pour la boite comprenant clavier, souris, guide de marrage, DVD d'installation/applications et... chiffon pour nettoyage de la dalle.


La vitre brisée pour quelque cas n'était pas due à un défaut d'emballage, selon les témoignages des personnes concernées le carton du transporteur n'était pas abîmé, a fortiori le packaging de l'iMac 

J'en ai reçu 5 et ils sont aussi faciles à déballer qu'à remballer 
Le  packaging de mon MBP early 2008 était également une merveille.

C'est toujours un bon moment d'émotion la réception et le déballage de son Mac :love:


----------



## HmJ (23 Août 2010)

Deja une semaine que l'iMac tourne, comme une horloge mais ca c'est quand meme un peu normal... 

J'avoue que j'ai bien fait de prendre 12 Go pour une utilisation photo poussee : 4 Go c'est parfait avec Lightroom seul ou Photoshop seul, mais en assemblant des panoramas de RAW je me rends compte que j'economise beaucoup de temps par rapport a mon Mini. En gardant l'oeil sur le Moniteur d'activite, je constate que je depasse les 8 Go reellement utilises passee une dizaine de RAW fusionnes. Donc 12 Go est un bon compromis. Sinon, aucun souci avec les E/S, Hitachi le 2 To est bien plus veloce que ce que j'avais sur le Mac Pro (j'avais meme mis en place un RAID...), et je ne ressens donc pas de regret de ne pas avoir pris le SSD.

Pour revenir au titre du fil : les 4 coeurs sont quand meme bien utiles pour Lightroom (imports/exports/regeration des previews en 1:1), tres peu pour Photoshop (faut-il attendre la CS6 pour avoir une vraie gestion multicore ????) et XLD (comme indique plus haut, j'ai profite de cette nouvelle machine pour finir l'encodage de mes CD en Apple Lossless. Collection de 800 CD au depart, j'en ai encode une bonne centaine sur la semaine. Et pour cela les 4 coeurs sont super efficaces ! Pas de regret donc d'avoir rajoute 30000 JPY pour doubler le nombre de coeurs


----------



## Maxenceul (23 Août 2010)

Je viens de lire les huit pages de la discussion. J'avais réussi à cerner mes besoins grâce aux différentes contributions ici et là. Un iMac avec i3 cadencé à 3,2Ghz, une carte graphique 5670 pour ne jamais jouer, peut-être faire un peu de vidéo, mais surtout de la bureautique avec OpenOffice, de la retouche photo sans prétention avec Gimp ("Photoshop" libre) et de la Publication assistée avec Scribus (Logiciel libre "Xpress") pour produire des journaux d'association et des albums avec textes, illustrations et photos d'une quinzaine de pages.
L'investissement est conséquent (1500 ) pour un écran qui est rapidement très fatigant si on ne travaille pas dans le noir. J'ai vu les photos ici et je l'ai testé chez une amie. Je n'ai de possibilité de l'orienter autrement que perpendiculaire à la fenêtre. Sans compter les problèmes de qualité de la dalle. Donc la solution est de s'orienter vers une machine certes moins performante, mais qui nous laisse le choix de l'écran : un Mac mini ; et dans ce cas, quel écran pourrait me conseiller Sylvanhus qui semble avoir des compétences dans ce domaine ? Existe-t-il des produits de qualité chez Dell ?
Si le Mac mini n'est pas assez puissant pour ce que je souhaite faire, je crois que je vais m'adresser à un assembleur en choisissant les composants de l'iMac (processeur, carte, ram). En plus les revendeurs de ces matériels les garantissent souvent 2 ou 3 ans. Plus besoin d'apple care que je considère comme une forme de racket : on nous fait payer très cher ce qui nous est dû au-delà d'une année. Quant au système, je suis pleinement satisfait de Linux sur un portable Dell à côté de mon vieil iMac G3 500 de 2001.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Août 2010)

Maxenceul a dit:


> Plus besoin d'apple care que je considère comme une forme de racket : on nous fait payer très cher ce qui nous est dû au-delà d'une année.


Très cher pas vraiment, fais une recherche sur le forum ou sur le net et tu verras combien coûte une réparation sur un MacBook ou un iMac (machines très peu évolutives) qui a plus d'un an, le contrat AppleCare te garantit 3 ans de tranquillité et ce n'est pas si cher finalement


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

Maxenceul a dit:


> Je viens de lire les huit pages de la discussion. J'avais réussi à cerner mes besoins grâce aux différentes contributions ici et là. Un iMac avec i3 cadencé à 3,2Ghz, une carte graphique 5670 pour ne jamais jouer, peut-être faire un peu de vidéo, mais surtout de la bureautique avec OpenOffice, de la retouche photo sans prétention avec Gimp ("Photoshop" libre) et de la Publication assistée avec Scribus (Logiciel libre "Xpress") pour produire des journaux d'association et des albums avec textes, illustrations et photos d'une quinzaine de pages.
> L'investissement est conséquent (1500 &#8364 pour un écran qui est rapidement très fatigant si on ne travaille pas dans le noir. J'ai vu les photos ici et je l'ai testé chez une amie. Je n'ai de possibilité de l'orienter autrement que perpendiculaire à la fenêtre. Sans compter les problèmes de qualité de la dalle. Donc la solution est de s'orienter vers une machine certes moins performante, mais qui nous laisse le choix de l'écran : un Mac mini ; et dans ce cas, quel écran pourrait me conseiller Sylvanhus qui semble avoir des compétences dans ce domaine ? Existe-t-il des produits de qualité chez Dell ?
> Si le Mac mini n'est pas assez puissant pour ce que je souhaite faire, je crois que je vais m'adresser à un assembleur en choisissant les composants de l'iMac (processeur, carte, ram&#8230. En plus les revendeurs de ces matériels les garantissent souvent 2 ou 3 ans. Plus besoin d'apple care que je considère comme une forme de racket : on nous fait payer très cher ce qui nous est dû au-delà d'une année. Quant au système, je suis pleinement satisfait de Linux sur un portable Dell à côté de mon vieil iMac G3 500 de 2001.





Alors pour le mini , il lest top pour du multimédia, retouches photos, film HD et du net à foison...

Pour l'écran , je me suis tourné vers un modèle chez Dell le 2209WA (x 2 pour du double écrans), qui est une dalle E-IPS avec un taux de réponse de 6ms...

Il est plutot bon (voir excellent une fois calibré) en colorimétrie et surtout il est uniforme et homogène !

Il est juste pas donné pour un 22 pouces (entre 300 et 400 &#8364; environ selon les revendeurs) pour ma part je les ai eu à moins de 300 &#8364; chez un assembleur... 


Voila sinon n 'hésites pas à regarder ce site :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/comparatif-lcd-22-30-pouces-article-240.html


Tu y trouveras surement ce que tu recherches 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Très cher pas vraiment, fais une recherche sur le forum ou sur le net et tu verras combien coûte une réparation sur un MacBook ou un iMac (machines très peu évolutives) qui a plus d'un an, le contrat AppleCare te garantit 3 ans de tranquillité et ce n'est pas si cher finalement




Je confirme que l'Apple Care est plutot une bonne surprise, car un ordinateur reste un ordinateur , et les composants ne préviennent pas quand ils lachent...

Et c'est bien le point fort de Apple sa qualité de SAV quasi irréprochable...

Et je rejoins Bambougroove, sur le fait de prendre en compte qu'une réparation Mac ça coute cher, donc autant mettre 180  (en moyenne) de plus pour être assuré pièces et mains d'oeuvre avec assistance à domicile...

Pour ma part c'est plus que conseiller pour éviter les mauvaises surprises (écran iMac ?  ) totalement changé à domicile apres plus d'un an avec un Apple Care ^^


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2010)

Maxenceul a dit:


> L'investissement est conséquent (1500 ) pour un écran qui est rapidement très fatigant si on ne travaille pas dans le noir. J'ai vu les photos ici et je l'ai testé chez une amie. Je n'ai de possibilité de l'orienter autrement que perpendiculaire à la fenêtre. Sans compter les problèmes de qualité de la dalle. Donc la solution est de s'orienter vers une machine certes moins performante, mais qui nous laisse le choix de l'écran : un Mac mini ; et dans ce cas, quel écran pourrait me conseiller Sylvanhus qui semble avoir des compétences dans ce domaine ? Existe-t-il des produits de qualité chez Dell ?



Si seul *Sylvanhus* est competent pour dire quels sont les bons ecrans...  :rateau: De toute facon tu ferais un excellent choix avec le Mini, c'est un ordinateur que j'adore. Surtout que pour ton utilisation, tu as bien raison, pas besoin de 4 coeurs ou d'une super carte graphique. Pour faire ton choix, un tour chez le site francais Les Numeriques t'aidera a choisir. Avec mon Mini, mon Eizo Flexscan ne m'a jamais pris au depourvu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2010)

Sauf que dans sa dernière livrée, le Mac Mini est très cher et que, si tu ajoutes l'écran, le clavier et la souris, tu arrives au niveau de prix d'un iMac, qui lui carbure au Core i alors que le mini en reste à ce bon vieux Core2Duo. Et quelle que soit la configuration l'iMac a une carte graphique alors que le mini se contente d'un processeur graphique.

Et même si tu as déjà le clavier, l'écran et la souris, 799 , c'est cher payé pour ce que c'est.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sauf que dans sa dernière livrée, le Mac Mini est très cher et que, si tu ajoutes l'écran, le clavier et la souris, tu arrives au niveau de prix d'un iMac, qui lui carbure au Core i alors que le mini en reste à ce bon vieux Core2Duo. Et quelle que soit la configuration l'iMac a une carte graphique alors que le mini se contente d'un processeur graphique.
> 
> Et même si tu as déjà le clavier, l'écran et la souris, 799 , c'est cher payé pour ce que c'est.



Personnellement, je n'ai jamais été attiré par le Mac Mini. Peut-être faut-il se rappeler qu'à son lancement le Mac Mini n'était pas destiné aux usagers du Mac, mais aux PCistes tentées par une "aventure Apple". Cette "cible" n'avait qu'une UC à acheter, sans accessoire, puisque le PCiste avait déjà un clavier, un écran, et une souris. À cette époque-là, le prix était moindre. Depuis, il a pris du poids, et le Mac Mini est devenu une alternative plus "confortable", mais aussi plus contraignante. C'est même devenu un mini-serveur, pas vraiment cher. Plus le coût augmente, plus l'on a la volonté de faire durer l'investissement pour mieux le rentabiliser.


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sauf que dans sa dernière livrée, le Mac Mini est très cher et que, si tu ajoutes l'écran, le clavier et la souris, tu arrives au niveau de prix d'un iMac, qui lui carbure au Core i alors que le mini en reste à ce bon vieux Core2Duo. Et quelle que soit la configuration l'iMac a une carte graphique alors que le mini se contente d'un processeur graphique.
> 
> Et même si tu as déjà le clavier, l'écran et la souris, 799 , c'est cher payé pour ce que c'est.



Avant et maintenant, le Mac Mini n'a pas change de prix, hors effet de change de la zone euro. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je ne prends pas en compte la variable prix : ce Mac Mini est toujours un bon compromis, qui plus est maintenant esthetiquement reussi.

J'ai pris un iMac, donc c'est que le tout integre m'interesse plus. Mais si je dois conseiller un Mac aujourd'hui pour quelqu'un allergique aux ecrans brillant, ce que je trouve exagere personnellement, je conseillerais volontiers un iMac entree de gamme avec ecran externe, ou bien Mac Mini.

Mais dois-je rappeler que l'on s'eloigne un peu du sujet de ce fil ?


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Si seul *Sylvanhus* est competent pour dire quels sont les bons ecrans...  :rateau: De toute facon tu ferais un excellent choix avec le Mini, c'est un ordinateur que j'adore. Surtout que pour ton utilisation, tu as bien raison, pas besoin de 4 coeurs ou d'une super carte graphique. Pour faire ton choix, un tour chez le site francais Les Numeriques t'aidera a choisir. Avec mon Mini, mon Eizo Flexscan ne m'a jamais pris au depourvu





Tu as bien raison sur le fait, que je ne suis pas plus spécialiste que les autres, mais quand meme qu'il a retenue mes interventions...


J'aimerais bien moi, que tu lui prouve que l'écran de ton iMac est bon, (photos à l'appuis) , car tu pourrais lui expliquer les avantages et les inconvénients ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

LOL , il doit prouver sue son écran est bon , jamais vu ça .


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2010)

Ah oui, tu as raison j'ai toujours pas poste de photo de la dalle, je pensais le faire apres une petite analyse faite avec recul. Bon, je te posterai ca, mais la demande est curieuse : va falloir sortir le trepied et faire ca proprement  Je pense a toi, tu l'auras d'ici ce WE.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Et tu me feras une photos de tes barrettes de 4Go de ram , j'y crois pas à ton histoire .


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et tu me feras une photos de tes barrettes de 4Go de ram , j'y crois pas à ton histoire .



??? De quoi tu parles ? Les photos des barettes sont dans le meme post que celles du deballage de l'iMac.


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> ??? De quoi tu parles ? Les photos des barettes sont dans le meme post que celles du deballage de l'iMac.






Laisse tomber c'est un comique !

Il voulait se moquer de moi pour ma demande de photo sur ton écran...

Il a pas compris que je voulais voir enfin une belle dalle sur un iMac pour rassurer les futurs acheteurs frileux de ce problème...

Merci d'avance HMj


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

T'es commercial maintenant ?

EDIT : TU vas te baser sur 1 écran pour dire si oui ou non la dalle est correcte ?


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'es commercial maintenant ?
> 
> EDIT : TU vas te baser sur 1 écran pour dire si oui ou non la dalle est correcte ?




qu'est que ça peut te fou...t'es de la police ? ^^

Rien à voir avec  le fait d'être commercial, en plus de 30 iMac je n'ai jamais vu une dalle homogène, heureusement il ya des utilisateurs qui viennent aussi partager leur bonne expérience de leur machine et certains affirment avoir un bel écran, alors pourquoi pas partager ça aussi...

Ca sert à ça aussi un forum tu sais, mais toi tu as l'air d'être la pour batailler sur la fonction commercial des autres...

mais tant mieux ça prouve que tu pompes pas grand chose dans tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Franchement , si la dalle était aussi mauvaise que tu le prétends , il y aurait un taux de retour élevé qui aurait fait écho.
Or ce n'est pas le cas.

Aujourd'hui , si je pouvais déconseiller un iMac , ce serait pour d'autres défauts : Rayures de DVD , Disque Dur bruyant et le bruit qui est chiant (Je ne sais pas d'ou ça vient mais dès qu'on lève l'iMac , il ne le fait plus).
Bref , acheter un iMac revient à prendre un ticket de loterie.

De plus , l'iMac , c'est une machine grand public , et pour un pro , il vaut mieux un Mac Pro (Quoique je connais un graphiste qui est passé d'un PowerMac G5 avec Apple Display 20" à un iMac 27" et il est satisfait de sa machine).


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Franchement , si la dalle était aussi mauvaise que tu le prétends , il y aurait un taux de retour élevé qui aurait fait écho.
> Or ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Aujourd'hui , si je pouvais déconseiller un iMac , ce serait pour d'autres défauts : Rayures de DVD , Disque Dur bruyant et le bruit qui est chiant (Je ne sais pas d'ou ça vient mais dès qu'on lève l'iMac , il ne le fait plus).
> ...






Tout à fait !
Mais il te suffit de lire les différents posts dans la section iMac, pour t'apercevoir des problèmes de dalles (jaunisses)...

Tu as bien noté les problèmes de DD, de rayures mais pas d'écrans ?

Etrange alors que c'est ce qui a fait le plus de débat sur MacG...

Non pour info , après avoir essayé plus d'une trentaine d'écrans de différents iMac ALu, non je n'ai pas encore vu de mes yeux une dalle sans jaunisse ...
Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière j'ai meme fais constaté cela chez un premium resseler près de chez moi...


Donc oui un iMac ressemble plus à un ticket de loterie...

Donc pourquoi me reprocher d'être un commercial Apple , alors que tu dis toi meme que je montre du doigt la mauvaise qualité de la dalle IPS de ce dernier ?

pour les problème de vibration qui s'arrete lorsque tu souleve la machine , ben chez cela s'est traduit par mon bureau tout simplement...

Sur un autre bureau aucun bruit n'était à détecter, hors sur mon bureau en bois la par contre en entendait bien ces vibrations sonores...

Donc réel problème de la machine ou vibration du bureau ?

Si pour un Pro il faudrait absolument un Mac Pro alors comment tu expliques qu'un iMac tourne 20 % plus rapide qu'un Mac Pro (sur le dernier iMac 27 i7 SSD) ?

puis un Pro est certe opérationnel pour profiter pleinement de sa machine , mais le prix d'un Mac Pro empeche la plupart (dont moi à mon compte) des professionnels à pouvoir se l'offrir...

Tu le dis si bien un iMac à coté d'un vrai écran "pro" est un combo non négligeable (et bien moins cher) qu'un Mac Pro, qui de plus offre plus de puissance que nécessaire pour certaines profession...

Faute à Apple ? surement , car Apple gonfle ses iMac de façons à convenir parfaitement à un pro sans mettre un écran répondant un minimum syndical de la technologie IPS...

C'est pour cela qu'il est bon aussi de demander à ceux qui affirment avoir un écran "parfait" de le prouver , pour justement comme tu dis si bien , nous montrer que les iMac "parfait" sont plus nombreux que les "loteries" trouvé sur les 4 coins de la toile ^^

J'attends toujours...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

SUr mon premier 21" , j'avais un pixel mort , pas de problème d'homogénéité ou de jaunisse .
Je te reproche cela car personne le le voit , ou presque (Tu en fait partie ) et aussi parce que l'iMac est une machine grand public , et non professionnelle.

Cela doit être mon bureau (Il est vide à l'interieur , c'est du ikéa  , j'essaierai sur le bureau en bois dans le salon ).

La difference se fait tout simplement parce que le Mac pro n'avait pas de SSD ! Tu lui ajoutes un SSD et tu peux dire bye bye à l'iMac SSD !

Maintenant , je trouve un peu bête d'être obligé d'avoir deux écrans , Apple ne peut pas faire une mini tour ?
Et en terme d'écran , j'avais trouvé un de chez Lacie impressionnant au niveau des couleurs et de la qualité de la dalle (Mais le prix était de 1000-1500 je crois )


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> SUr mon premier 21" , j'avais un pixel mort , pas de problème d'homogénéité ou de jaunisse .
> Je te reproche cela car personne le le voit , ou presque (Tu en fait partie ) et aussi parce que l'iMac est une machine grand public , et non professionnelle.
> 
> Cela doit être mon bureau (Il est vide à l'interieur , c'est du ikéa  , j'essaierai sur le bureau en bois dans le salon ).
> ...






La jaunisse se voit sur du travail photo ou colorisation d'illustration...

En gros sur des couleurs fixes...

pour du multimédia et de la vidéo cela ne pose aucun problème puisque c'est pas simple de le voir en effet...

Moi je parle de mon cas et conseil tout ceux qui veulent un iMac pour la photo...

Pour le fait d'avoir un 2e écran, ohhhhh que oui que c'est "indispensable" pour tout illustrateur et retoucheurs de photos intensif ! Quel confort ! de séparer les fenetres d'un logiciel , du travail à effectué en direct, sans barres de taches, sans fenetres, bref un gros gros confort pour les professionnels !

Y en a toujours qui n'aimeront pas, dans ce cas pour un écran unique à usage photo, je confirme et signe qu'il vaut mieux éviter l'écran d'un iMac...

Et pas besoin d'avoir un Lacie pour avoir un tres bon écran, la preuve pas besoin d'avoir un Mac Pro pour avoir un bon ordinateur 

Dell se débrouille tres bien en écrans IPS par exemple...

Donc bon... faut pas chercher les extrèmes à chaque fois non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Je te dis ce que j'ai vu en bon ecran , c'est tout.
Maintenant , la retouche photo se passe très bien avec mon iMac accompagné du petit D40 .


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je te dis ce que j'ai vu en bon ecran , c'est tout.
> Maintenant , la retouche photo se passe très bien avec mon iMac accompagné du petit D40 .






Ben je veux bien te croire c'est pas le problème ,mais vu que c'est de la loterie ben c'est pas fiable...

Moi aussi j'ai vu des extras terrestres le week end dernier dans un parc tu sais ! :love:

Des preuves, ben non je te le dis ça suffit non !?

Voila pourquoi je demande d'en voir de mes propres yeux, car après plus de 30 écrans(vu et testés sur des fond uniformes ,ben ils se font rares les bon écrans iMac c'est tout...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

j'ai un 21" , et il n'y a pas eu ces problèmes je crois.
je ferai des photos plus tard sii tu veux !


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2010)

Ca y est, je m'absente et ca s'etripe  Un ecran de 21" est plus facilement homogene qu'un 27", je ne crois pas avoir lu de problemes a propos du premier. Mais par ailleurs, il me semble que le probleme de CD/DVD rayes n'existe que sur le 21"...

Bref, voici des photos pour pouvoir enfin entendre dire "c'est une m... cette dalle"  Ben oui, avec les reflets, du trepied et de l'appareil notamment, d'un miroir sur la droite, il y en a pour tout le monde  Ok, prochaine fois je prends le grand angle.

Enfin, le principal, c'est que je peux bosser, que mes potes aussi qui eux gagnent leurs sous avec la suite CS, comme d'ailleurs Joe McNally et Martin Evening (je rappelle ces noms parce qu'ils sont tres connus sur la toile, que l'un est pro Canon et l'autre pro Nikon).

Comme deja dit, je m'exprimerai plus tard sur la dalle, ca ce sont juste des photos pour arreter les frais


----------



## - B'n - (24 Août 2010)

Merci pour ces photos. 
Que représente la dernière ? On dirait l'effet qu'on obtient sur les tubes cathodiques à balayage&#8230; 
Si on affiche un fond noir 100% en plein écran, y a-t-il des fuites de luminosité visibles sur tout le tour ?


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Merci pour ces photos.
> Que représente la dernière ? On dirait l'effet qu'on obtient sur les tubes cathodiques à balayage
> Si on affiche un fond noir 100% en plein écran, y a-t-il des fuites de luminosité visibles sur tout le tour ?






En effet sur fond noir on voit les fuites de luminosité et sur fond blanc on voit mieux la jaunisse...

Donc en gros HMJ il te manque un photo sur fond noir luminosité au max et idem sur fond blanc ^^

en tous cas HMJ je salue ton effort de vouloir faire partager ton expérience et t'en remercie 

Allez plus que le noir et blanc et on aura le verdict ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> j'ai un 21" , et il n'y a pas eu ces problèmes je crois.
> je ferai des photos plus tard sii tu veux !




cool ce serait sympa 

Pour le 21 lui aussi est touché par la jaunisse (c'est meme des taches plus grandes que sur le 27 en proportion)...

Vu, testé et approuvé sur les 21 également, d'ou ma grogne sur Apple et ses dalles foireuses


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2010)

Je pense que vous confondez reflets et taches. Il y a bien de legeres fuites de luminosite, comme je l'evoquais rapidement plus haut dans le fil, mais rien qui ne gene pour le travail. Peut-etre que ca en gene certains pour regarder des DVD ou pour jouer, mais encore une fois on travaile confortablement avec un tel ecran. C'est mon avis, c'est celui de professionnels qui passent des heures sur ces iMac 27", meme si bien sur il y a eu des soucis dans une proportion que personne a part Apple ne connaitra jamais.

Bon, maintenant tout le monde est content :

ceux qui voient dans cet iMac un immonde produit grand public, dont l'ecran indigne est une honte et ne permet pas de retoucher aucune photo, peuvent dormir et propager la bonne nouvelle ;
ceux qui ont besoin d'un ordi pour bosser, dont les photographes, savent qu'ils peuvent compter sur la machine pour bosser quand ils le veulent, meme si l'essentiel de leur temps ils le passeront plutot en reportage que devant leur ecran ;
et ceux qui sont malins se doutent qu'a ce prix, c'est difficile d'avoir un excellent systeme a 2 ou 4 coeurs, jusqu'a 16 Go de RAM (et meme un SSD), avec en plus un ecran de 27" parfaits ; on s'en approche beaucoup, assez pour m'avoir fait abandonner Mac Mini d'un cote et Mac Pro de l'autre 
Sur ce, je pense que l'essentiel a ete dit, on va essayer d'arreter de rabacher et d'ecrire quelque chose d'interessant dans ce fil avant qu'il ne ferme


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Je pense que vous confondez reflets et taches. Il y a bien de legeres fuites de luminosite, comme je l'evoquais rapidement plus haut dans le fil, mais rien qui ne gene pour le travail. Peut-etre que ca en gene certains pour regarder des DVD ou pour jouer, mais encore une fois on travaile confortablement avec un tel ecran. C'est mon avis, c'est celui de professionnels qui passent des heures sur ces iMac 27", meme si bien sur il y a eu des soucis dans une proportion que personne a part Apple ne connaitra jamais.
> 
> Bon, maintenant tout le monde est content :
> 
> ...






Oui et je t'en remercie ^^

Après ce n'est que ton avis (que je respecte), mais la dalle n'est donc pas uniforme (car toujours des fuites de luminosité)...

Pour info un toshiba a 400  (bas de gamme) n'a pas ce genre de problème donc bon...

Après comme tu dis certains s'en contente et font avec, et c'est le principal, d'être content de sa machine, après il faut aussi respecter et rester objectif quand aux conseils pour ceux qui en attendent plus (je parle des pro et des photographes peu fortunés) et la faut savoir pas confondre "son" avis et "le besoin" de certains...

Mais au moins on est clair la dessus, l'iMac est une très bonne machine , puissante, silencieuse mais qui a une dalle qui ne fera pas l'unanimité auprès des plus exigeants...

Merci pour ton post et expérience positive


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2010)

Certes l'ecran n'est pas parfait, mais trouves-tu que les fuites sont incontrolees et non uniformes ? Vois-tu de grosses taches ? Une jaunisse ? Les (rares) photos de gros problemes d'iMac que l'on trouvait sur les forums, fin 2009, etaient quand meme bien plus tangibles. Dans les photos ci-dessus, je pousse quand meme la luminosite a fond pour faire apparaitre ces fuites.

De mon cote je vois plutot une dalle uniforme, tout autant que les belles dalles Dell 24" qui nous faisaient rever il y a 3 ans ; et pour info mes amis _infographistes_ m'ont toujours appris a ne jamais retoucher une photo en interpretant l'integralite de l'ecran, mais en laissant toujours des bandes inutilisees (un cadre) de chaque cote. Et ce, meme avec un ColorEdge  C'est pourquoi Adobe laisse toujours a dessein de fines bandes tout autour de l'image sous Photoshop, c'est pour cela aussi que sous Lightroom rien n'est fait pour que la photo colle a chaque bord de l'ecran. C'est comme ca que bossent les pros, et le mode plein ecran n'est utilise qu'en toute fin de process, plus pour evaluer le pique que pour verifier le contraste de la scene.

Bien sur, un jour les ecrans evolueront et tout ca sera du passe : nos methodes changeront, et ce jour-la toutes les applications utiliseront des palettes flottantes sur une image a la taille maximisee (et donc aux defauts encore plus visibles), puisque le retro-eclairage sera parfait. Pour cela il faudra quand meme attendre le OLED ou sa releve, parce que meme les tubes fluos de mon Eizo vont devoir etre renouveles dans les 2-3 ans parce qu'ils vieillissent  La perfection n'est pas encore de ce monde, meme quand on depense 300000 JPY pour un ecran.


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Certes l'ecran n'est pas parfait, mais trouves-tu que les fuites sont incontrolees et non uniformes ? Vois-tu de grosses taches ? Une jaunisse ? Les (rares) photos de gros problemes d'iMac que l'on trouvait sur les forums, fin 2009, etaient quand meme bien plus tangibles. Dans les photos ci-dessus, je pousse quand meme la luminosite a fond pour faire apparaitre ces fuites.
> 
> De mon cote je vois plutot une dalle uniforme, tout autant que les belles dalles Dell 24" qui nous faisaient rever il y a 3 ans ; et pour info mes amis _infographistes_ m'ont toujours appris a ne jamais retoucher une photo en interpretant l'integralite de l'ecran, mais en laissant toujours des bandes inutilisees (un cadre) de chaque cote. Et ce, meme avec un ColorEdge  C'est pourquoi Adobe laisse toujours a dessein de fines bandes tout autour de l'image sous Photoshop, c'est pour cela aussi que sous Lightroom rien n'est fait pour que la photo colle a chaque bord de l'ecran. C'est comme ca que bossent les pros, et le mode plein ecran n'est utilise qu'en toute fin de process, plus pour evaluer le pique que pour verifier le contraste de la scene.
> 
> Bien sur, un jour les ecrans evolueront et tout ca sera du passe : nos methodes changeront, et ce jour-la toutes les applications utiliseront des palettes flottantes sur une image a la taille maximisee (et donc aux defauts encore plus visibles), puisque le retro-eclairage sera parfait. Pour cela il faudra quand meme attendre le OLED ou sa releve, parce que meme les tubes fluos de mon Eizo vont devoir etre renouveles dans les 2-3 ans parce qu'ils vieillissent  La perfection n'est pas encore de ce monde, meme quand on depense 300000 JPY pour un ecran.





C'est pas faut que l'on utilise rarement les coin de l'écran , mais ils zoom jamais tes collegues ?

Car ton image zoomé prend tout l'écran et quand tu dois retoucher toute la largeur faut que ce soit uniforme...

Moi le Zoom c'est en permanence pour peaufiner les détails, et une retouche photo aussi il me semble ^^

Puis je me repeterais jamais assez qu'un vulgaire Toshiba bas de gamme n'a pas ce probleme , ni mes Dell 22 pouces...

Mais bon l'important c'est que ça te convienne et que l'on ait des retours positif de la bête


----------



## - B'n - (24 Août 2010)

Je pense que s'il y a tant de gens qui râlent (j'en fais parti depuis que tous les écrans sont sous verre), c'est parce qu'on paie très cher pour finalement pas autant de qualité qu'espéré. On parle de machines souvent à plus de 1500&#8364; quand même ! Alors qu'à coté de ça je n'ai jamais vu d'écran à fuites/jaunisse/sous verre/qui flashent/coupés en 2/(&#8230 sur des gammes à 200/300&#8364; !
C'est comme pour le Mac Mini : c'est une très bonne machine mais hors de prix. Alors oui on râle, mais c'est pour pas qu'Apple s'endorme sur ses lauriers&#8230; 

Si tout le monde achetais sans broncher même avec des défauts de fabrication, à un tarif assez élevé et tout, Apple aurait tord de se priver de son filon&#8230;
Comment ça c'est déjà le cas ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Sauf qu'un Toshiba , c'est une dalle TN et il m'étonnerait que le deltaE soit inférieur à 3 , même avec une sonde..
On ajoute à ca le faible contraste et vous avez l'écran le plus pourri au monde !


----------



## - B'n - (24 Août 2010)

En même temps je crois que je préfère un écran TN à un écran miroir. Tout le bénéfice de l'IPS est gâché par la vitre&#8230;


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sauf qu'un Toshiba , c'est une dalle TN et il m'étonnerait que le deltaE soit inférieur à 3 , même avec une sonde..
> On ajoute à ca le faible contraste et vous avez l'écran le plus pourri au monde !






C'est pas le problème, le toshiba n'as pas de fuite de luminosité dans les coins de l'image ni de jaunisse...

Toi tu parles de spécificité technique, pas du minimum syndical d'une technologie...

Si une dalle n'a pas le deltaE, ce qui fait d'elle une dalle plutot fausse en colorimétrie, cela n'engage pas le minimun syndical d'un écran : l'uniformité !

D'autant que l'écran de l'iMac n'est pas mauvais en colorimétrie, bien dans l'usurpation d'une technologie IPS à matrice LED...

C'est pas le Led qui est censé être bien plus uniforme qu'une Dalle TN ?

Mouais bien sur, la fanboy attitude va encore faire des miracles à ce constat...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Sauf qu'un Toshiba , c'est une dalle TN et il m'étonnerait que le deltaE soit inférieur à 3 , même avec une sonde..
> On ajoute à ca le faible contraste et vous avez l'écran le plus pourri au monde !






C'est pas le problème, le toshiba n'as pas de fuite de luminosité dans les coins de l'image ni de jaunisse...

Toi tu parles de spécificité technique, pas du minimum syndical d'une technologie...

Si une dalle n'a pas le deltaE, ce qui fait d'elle une dalle plutot fausse en colorimétrie, cela n'engage pas le minimun syndical d'un écran : l'uniformité !

D'autant que l'écran de l'iMac n'est pas mauvais en colorimétrie,mais bien dans l'usurpation d'une technologie IPS à matrice LED...

C'est pas le Led qui est censé être bien plus uniforme qu'une Dalle TN ?

Mouais bien sur, la fanboy attitude va encore faire des miracles à ce constat...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Mais bien sur , je crois que tu exagères juste la chose à propos de cet écran , c'est tout.
Et je ne vois pas ne quoi l'IPS est gâché par l'écran brillant > En intérieur , tu t'en fiches un peu du mat ou du brillant.


----------



## - B'n - (24 Août 2010)

> Et je ne vois pas ne quoi l'IPS est gâché par l'écran brillant > En intérieur , tu t'en fiches un peu du mat ou du brillant.


Justement non, et c'est bien le problème :







Dans le cas d'un écran glossy tu aurais peut-être en partie raison, mais là on parle d'un écran sous verre, ce qui est encore plus réfléchissant. Là le soucis c'est que même sans fenêtre/lampe "mal placée", c'est tout l'environnement qui se reflète.


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mais bien sur , je crois que tu exagères juste la chose à propos de cet écran , c'est tout.
> Et je ne vois pas ne quoi l'IPS est gâché par l'écran brillant > En intérieur , tu t'en fiches un peu du mat ou du brillant.





oui bon allez, je crois que c'est toi qui ne sais pas de quoi tu parles...

Tiens allez je suis sympa (moi le brillant ne me gene pas plus que ça car j'ai la piece aménagée)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/56583/mac4ever_teste_l_imac_27_core_i3/

Ils en parlent du coté glossy génant meme dans une pièce sombre...


Si j'exagère les choses alors que propose tu pour me contredire preuves à l'appuis ?

Moi je n'attend que ça voir une dalle uniforme sur un iMac...
Vas y je te regarde ^^


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Allez , étant donné que JE possède un iMac , un petit cliché :





La photo de l'autre iMac , c'est un écran qui n'est pas à led.

Bye..


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Allez , étant donné que JE possède un iMac , un petit cliché :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas mal merci pour l'effort mais la on voit absolument rien !

HMJ lui à fait cela avec le test de fonds unis, et pour voir les soucis de la dalle il faut déja être plus près et le faire sur donc blanc-gris clair- et noir...

Vas y on attends ^^


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Je parle des reflets , je ne vais pas me casser les nougats pour montrer qu'il n'y a aucun reflet.
Surtout pour toi.


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je parle des reflets , je ne vais pas me casser les nougats pour montrer qu'il n'y a aucun reflet.
> Surtout pour toi.




Oui donc évites de parler la prochaine fois quand tu es incapable d'avancer tes dires merci 

tiens un ptit lien pour rattraper ton manque de connaissance sur le sujet

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140711/steve-jobs-ne-sait-pas-quoi-faire-des-imac-qui-ont-la-jaunisse

C'est marrant meme Steve Jobs reconnait les problèmes des dalles jaunissantes des iMac...

Et ça continue encore sur les nouveaux modèles...

Allez ça fait rien va...


----------



## - B'n - (24 Août 2010)

Hop hop hop on se calme&#8230; 

etienne000, à quel niveau de luminosité est-il réglé ? (nombre de petits carrés)
On voit bien qu'il n'est pas uniforme, il y a une énorme forme blanche au milieu !*



> La photo de l'autre iMac , c'est un écran qui n'est pas à led.


Ça ne change rien au niveau des reflets puisqu'il y a une vitre par dessus ! A moins que la luminosité soit encore plus forte&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Le led éclaire plus qu'une simple dalle LCD .
J'étais au maxi , si tu veux d'autres photos à d'autres degrés de luminosité , contacte moi par Mp .
Tout ce que je peux dire , c'est que les reflets sont très peu présents et ne gênent absolument pas le confort d'utilisation de l'iMac .


----------



## - B'n - (24 Août 2010)

C'est sûr que luminosité à fond et pièce un peu sombre ça limite vite les reflets mais comment tu peux rester devant un écran aussi lumineux ?? 
Mon iMac G5 est réglé au minimum, alors qu'à l'époque ils étaient pas si lumineux, au max faut les lunettes de soleil :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Je ne suis pas souvent au max , c'est juste pour montrer !
En ce moment , je suis à moitié +2 carrés et je n'ai pas de reflets .


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le led éclaire plus qu'une simple dalle LCD .
> J'étais au maxi , si tu veux d'autres photos à d'autres degrés de luminosité , contacte moi par Mp .
> Tout ce que je peux dire , c'est que les reflets sont très peu présents et ne gênent absolument pas le confort d'utilisation de l'iMac .





Je suis assez d'accord que suivant la configuration (fenetre dans le dos ou sur le coté) le confort peut être présent...

Mon ancien iMac 27 ne me génait pas car la fenêtre était sur le coté donc , cela était nikel ^^

Mais ça gene des qu'une lumière est active comme un effet réverbère...

Mais ta pièce est assez  sombre cela est plus que correct


----------



## Maxenceul (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> _et le bruit qui est chiant (Je ne sais pas d'ou ça vient mais dès qu'on lève l'iMac , il ne le fait plus)._
> J'ai une suggestion sérieuse à faire quant à ce poblème : est-ce que ce bruit ne serait pas dû par hasard à une vibration du bureau sur lequel est posé l'iMac ? J'ai eu ce problème avec l'eMac de l'école qu'on a déplacé sur sur un bureau plus massif et il ne restait plus que le bruit du ventilateur.


----------



## HmJ (25 Août 2010)

Et ca continue... :rateau: Petit rappel : on ne compare pas des ecrans a 400 EUR et d'autres a 2000 EUR quand ils n'ont meme pas la meme taille. Ou alors prenez l'etalon iMac 21'5", lui au moins a une densite de pixels et un ratio plus interessants que vos ecrans premiers prix. Et une meilleure colorimetrie au sortir d'usine, _mais bien sur tout le monde ici a achete sa sonde colorimetrique a 400 EUR_ 

Apple a toujours ete precurseur. Rappelez-vous le premier Cinema Display de 22" en 1999. Taille inusitee par les autres. Le prix du CD 22" a l'epoque etait bien plus elevee que le prix du PowerMac G4 le plus cher ! Non seulement Apple innove, mais en plus leur materiel est devenu plus accessible. Puis Apple a recidive depuis avec son 30". Il a fallu des annees a Dell pour en sortir un, qui d'ailleurs n'etait pas sans fautes. Mais qui ici va faire son chieur sur leur colorimetrie : malgre leur manque d'uniformite et un contraste plutot faible, les plus grands photographes qui etaient sous Mac y sont tous passes. Mauvais pour la retouche photo ces ecrans ? Et puis Nec, Mitsubishi, Eizo s'y sont mis. Mais Apple etait le premier. Et les pros et les riches en redemandaient !

C'est de nouveau la meme chose avec cette dalle 27" de l'iMac. Une ordinateur grand public avec cette taille d'ecran, c'etait inespere ! La resolution du 30" sur cet iMac de 27" (hormis fine bande due au passage de 16/10 a 16/9) ! Dell a mis plusieurs mois a sortir son propre modele 27", parce que Apple avait l'exclusivite. Allez voir le Dell : a part la dalle glossy/mat je vous met au defi de les trouver sans fautes.

Eh oui, il y a de cela chez Apple : on ne paie pas seulement pour des caracteristiques techniques, on paie pour un standing, pour une technologie, meme s'il reste parfois quelques problemes. Il y en a, ca n'empeche pas de bosser. Les CD 22" et ACD 30" avaient leur lot de probleme, bien plus grave que celui de mon 27". Est-ce que ca m'empechait de baver ? Non. Encore aujourd'hui, moi pauvre utilisateur de PC je me revoie envier ces machines de competition et ces superbes ecrans.

Ne comparez pas ces dalles de 27" avec un pauvre 20", parce que ce n'est pas comparable. On compare de grandes surfaces a de grandes surfaces, parce que la technologie n'est pas la meme, l'experience compte beaucoup dans les process industriels. Maintenant, je commence a en avoir assez des grincheux : s'ils n'aiment pas c'est tout a fait normal de passer a cote. Mais *arretez de dire a des professionnels qu'ils ne peuvent pas bosser comme des professionnels* a cause de ces dalles. C'est n'importe quoi, ca ne fait rien avancer et ca decredibilise votre discours. Retour sur le sujet donc : iMac, choix de la config, retours d'experience, et basta avec les "oh ca brille", "o c'est moche", "oh c'est pas fonctionnel" ou "oh c'est le plue beau"


----------



## bambougroove (25 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Je pense que vous confondez reflets et taches.




Merci pour tes photos, mais elles ne sont pas vraiment comparables avec les précédentes car manifestement pas prises avec la luminosité au maximum.
Les fonds d'écran intéressants pour se rendre compte du problème d'uniformité ou de jaunisse sont le gris clair, les bandes alternées gris clair/gris foncé, et le noir (pour les fuites de luminosité aux 4 coins).

Cela dit, même avec une luminosité pas au maximum, ta dalle a l'air très correcte pour la majorité des utilisateurs 


@ etienne :
Ton iMac est positionné beaucoup trop près du mur, une meilleure position permettrait de diminuer l'effet de résonance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h09 ----------




Maxenceul a dit:


> J'ai une suggestion sérieuse à faire quant à ce poblème : est-ce que ce bruit ne serait pas dû par hasard à une vibration du bureau sur lequel est posé l'iMac ? J'ai eu ce problème avec l'eMac de l'école qu'on a déplacé sur sur un bureau plus massif et il ne restait plus que le bruit du ventilateur.


Vii dans certains cas ça règle le problème, idem avec des systèmes d'amortisseurs sous le pied, ces sujets ont été évoqués sur le forum avec des solutions concernant la gamme de fin 2009.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Il fait moins de bruit , merci .

@Hmj : J'ai revu un CD 22" > Enorme cet écran , 10 ans plus tard , il fonctionne parfaitement et la dalle est juste d'une qualité exceptionnelle !


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2010)

A propos de bruit : mon Optiarc est vraiment agreable, le bruit genere pendant le rip de mes CD est absolument minime. Il y en a un qui tourne en ce moment, a peine si je l'entends alors qu'il n'y a aucun bruit autour. Absolument plus silencieux que le lecteur du Mac Mini, un Pioneer.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Pareil pour moi , j'ai gravé un DVD DL et aucun bruit , c'est très agréable par rapport au pioneer de l'ancien iMac .


----------



## bambougroove (26 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> A propos de bruit : mon Optiarc est vraiment agreable, le bruit genere pendant le rip de mes CD est absolument minime. Il y en a un qui tourne en ce moment, a peine si je l'entends alors qu'il n'y a aucun bruit autour. Absolument plus silencieux que le lecteur du Mac Mini, un Pioneer.


Les SuperDrive (toutes marques confondues) ont à juste titre une réputation d'élément le plus bruyant de l'iMac, le reste étant silencieux, mais il n'est pas bruyant (ou de la même façon) pour toutes les fonctionnalités : lecture CD audio, DVD vidéo, lecture CD/DVD data, gravure, etc.

Bref ce qui est anormal, c'est un vrombissement ou autre dérapage très sonore, dans ce cas faire une recherche sur le forum ou ouvrir une discussion à ce sujet.

PS : je ne m'adresse pas à HmJ en particulier qui ne parle que de son expérience personnelle dans le cadre de cette discussion et dans des cas très précis d'utilisation, mais aux autres membres du forum afin qu'ils ne pensent pas qu'il soit normal qu'un SuperDrive soit toujours bruyant ... et encore moins qu'il soit toujours silencieux


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2010)

Rappel aussi : il y a maintenant au moins 3 modeles de Superdrive dans les gammes Mac: Hitachi (GA32N), Sony (Optiarc AD-5680H) et Pioneer (DVRTS09). Ce sont ces deux derniers modeles que j'ai pu tester, mais je ne cracherais pas sur le Hitachi qui possede le Riplock (ralentissement intentionnel de la lecture des *DVD* pour qu'on ne rippe pas le produit des majors hollywoodiennes. Veridique. Accessoirement ca fait moins de bruit pendant la lecture du DVD.  Perso j'aimerais bien un riplock aussi sur les CD audio, optionnel, pour ameliorer la qualite du rip.


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2010)

Les Numeriques viennent de poster leur test du nouveau 27". Visiblement ils ont aime, et si la dalle ne recoit pas la note maximum ce n'est pas pour un probleme d'homogeneite, qu'ils n'ont pas constate, mais pour le fait qu'elle soit brillante. Lecture interessante


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Toujours pas objectifs aux numériques : Dans le test du Core i3 540 , ils disent que c'est un proco moyen de gamme , et quand c'est Apple qui utilise le même processeur , il devient bas de gamme !
Du grand n'importe quoi , pour un test plus 'juste' , il vaut mieux aller ici : http://www.clubic.com/ordinateur-mac/article-357540-1-imac-magic-trackpad-test-desktops-mac.html

EDIT : Cette phrase me fait rire : tout à fait capable d'effectuer *quelques* opérations de retouche photo ou d'édition vidéo. Dans ce dernier cas, mieux vaut toutefois savoir rester patient puisqu'un tel processeur ne peut prétendre rivaliser avec un les Core i5 et i7, plus adaptés à cet usage (globalement meilleurs en multimédia)

Je crois qu'ils ne comprennent pas que il y a une tonne de pros qui sont encore en C2D et que le petit i3 de l'iMac est plus puissant que le i7 d'un MBP .

EDIT 2 : 
La bonne nouvelle, c'est que l'iMac premier prix devient maintenant plus abordable, tandis qu'Apple en profite pour améliorer sensiblement les performances de sa gamme

Le prix à augmenté de 100&#8364; et ce 21.5" remplace...Un 21.5" qui remplacait le 20" et pas le 24" .


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Les Numeriques viennent de poster leur test du nouveau 27". Visiblement ils ont aime, et si la dalle ne recoit pas la note maximum ce n'est pas pour un probleme d'homogeneite, qu'ils n'ont pas constate, mais pour le fait qu'elle soit brillante. Lecture interessante





Je me souviens qu'il n'avaient rien dit sur leur test des 1ers iMac 27 sur la dalle, alors que c'était bien pire qu'aujourd'hui, ce qui à meme poussé Steve Jobs à faire un communiqué sur les échanges d'écrans iMac...

Et la comme par hasard eux avaient un truc nikel...

Mouais, je me souviens en avoir parlé avec eux sur leur forum, du coup ils ont rectifié l'article ...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2010)

non rien...


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Août 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> non rien...




C'est pour cela qu'ils ont rectifier l'article...

De rien...


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2010)

Hum, on ne va quand meme pas accuser Les Numeriques d'etre pro Apple... Sur le web francophone je les trouve plutot pas mal, meme si trop orientes Windows et retifs a changer certaines de leurs habitudes.


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Hum, on ne va quand meme pas accuser Les Numeriques d'etre pro Apple... Sur le web francophone je les trouve plutot pas mal, meme si trop orientes Windows et retifs a changer certaines de leurs habitudes.






Attention, je n'accuse personne, je dis juste que c'est étonnant qu'ils aient reçu un modèle parfait, alors que les 1er iMac se retournés à la pelle chez Apple, et que ce meme forum était blindé de plainte sur les 27 justement...

Je remarque juste aussi que certains sites (dont je ne citerais pas le nom) se sont vu "boycoté" par un constructeur parce que leur articles ne mettaient pas la note attendu... 
En effet certains constructeurs punissent la presse suite à de mauvais articles...

Donc pourquoi un constructeur ne s'arrangerait il pas pour faire l'inverse ? savoir séduire le presse en question pour avoir un bon article...

Je ne l'affirme pas, je m'interroge juste sur ce qu'on peut lire sur le net (on lit de tout de nos jours)...

Cela n'enlève rien à la qualité globale d'un iMac, qui est une très bonne machine...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'ils ont rectifier l'article...
> 
> De rien...



Je n'ai rien dit à propos des "Numériques" ???


----------



## Maxenceul (27 Août 2010)

Je remercie tous les intervenants qui m'ont permis d'apprendre beaucoupet ont entretenu mes hésitations. Personne n'a parlé du pas du masque des écrans dont on tenait compte autrefois sans doute n'a-t-il plus grande importance.
Conclusion, je n'achète pas d'iMac parce que après des essais répétés, je suis incapable de travailler plus d'une heure devant cet écran qui est un véritable miroir et me donne des migraines répétées et tenaces. Donc, j'ai consulté "les numériques" où j'ai essayé de comprendre et de comparer ce qui concernait les écrans. J'ai vu qu'on pouvait corriger certains défauts d'affichage des couleurs, mais je n'en serai sûrement jamais capable.
J'ai fait aussi confiance à vos diverses expériences.
Je pense acquérir un écran Dell 24 pouces (U2410) pour pouvoir afficher deux pages plein écran avec Open Office. Après, je n'ai plus le choix qu'entre le Mac Mini ou le Mac pro. Au vu des tarifs et de mes besoins, le choix est vite fait même si le mini est au niveau d'un iMac d'il y a deux ans avec un équipement en ram particulièrement radin.
Autre solution radicale, adieu Mac et j'assemble mon ordi avec les mêmes composants que l'iMac. Certes, il faut oublier le design de la machine, mais à puissance égale à l'iMac d'entrée de gamme et pour un même équipement avec les même composants, on arrive à un prix inférieur au Mac mini.
Évidemment, quid de Mac OS X, mais il ne m'est plus vraiment indispensable depuis que je travaille aussi avec Ubuntu qui me donne entièrement satisfaction sur mon portable Dell.
Cependant, en dehors d'être beau, le nouveau Mini est particulièrement discret sur un bureau où il n'y a que très peu de place.


----------



## HmJ (28 Août 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Attention, je n'accuse personne, je dis juste que c'est étonnant qu'ils aient reçu un modèle parfait, alors que les 1er iMac se retournés à la pelle chez Apple, et que ce meme forum était blindé de plainte sur les 27 justement...
> 
> Je remarque juste aussi que certains sites (dont je ne citerais pas le nom) se sont vu "boycoté" par un constructeur parce que leur articles ne mettaient pas la note attendu...
> En effet certains constructeurs punissent la presse suite à de mauvais articles...
> ...



Arretons la paranoia. "A la pelle" : tu sais combien ? Sur la production mondiale, toutes les machines se sont revelees foireuses ? Je t'ai deja dit que tu n'es pas le seul a en avoir achete, des 27", et meme si tes yeux bioniques ne supportent pas certains defauts, beaucoup s'en contentent (pour peu qu'il y ait reellement des "defauts"), y compris pour travailler.

Et pour les redactions qui sont black-listees : c'est le propre de tout service marketing. Une fois qu'on se fait bacher par une redaction, on ne leur envoie plus rien. Mais cela n'a rien de particulier a Apple, pour te parler de japonais connus Nikon et Canon font pareil. Maintenant, je ne connais pas beaucoup de redactions a part MacWorld qui donnent la note maximale a ces iMac.

Je trouve cela incroyable : je me retrouve a passer pour un Apple fanboy, juste pour retablir un certain equilibre, alors qu'a l'epoque de mon inscription c'etait justement un comportement qui me depassait et dans lequel je ne m'inscrivais pas.


----------



## bambougroove (28 Août 2010)

Maxenceul a dit:


> Conclusion, je n'achète pas d'iMac parce que après des essais répétés, je suis incapable de travailler plus d'une heure devant cet écran qui est un véritable miroir et me donne des migraines répétées et tenaces.
> ...
> Évidemment, quid de Mac OS X, mais il ne m'est plus vraiment indispensable depuis que je travaille aussi avec Ubuntu qui me donne entièrement satisfaction sur mon portable Dell.


Nous ne sommes pas là pour te convaincre à tout prix :sleep: si l'écran brillant te "donne des migraines", et si Mac OS X ne t'est "plus vraiment indispensable" ... effectivement passe à autre chose ...


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Août 2010)

Maxenceul a dit:


> après des essais répétés, je suis incapable de travailler plus d'une heure devant cet écran qui est un véritable miroir et me donne des migraines répétées et tenaces. Donc, j'ai consulté "les numériques" où j'ai essayé de comprendre et de comparer ce qui concernait les écrans. J'ai vu qu'on pouvait corriger certains défauts d'affichage des couleurs, mais je n'en serai sûrement jamais capable.
> .



Il n'y a aucune ironie ni sarcasme dans ce qui va suivre 
Je me demande si l'écran est (était) convenablement positionné, si la lumière ambiante est (était) correcte et équilibrée avec celle de l'écran, si la luminosité de l'écran est (étai) correctement ajustée  enfin, bref, si tous ces facteurs qui sont (ou peuvent être) cause de migraines ne sont pas (n'étaient) révélateurs d'un problème de vue. Sans aucune ironie, donc, pourquoi ne pas consulter un ophtalmo ? Parfois, il suffit de très peu de chose pour faire disparaître ces migraines, comme travailler avec des lunettes aux verres très légèrement teintés. Du temps des écrans cathodiques, bien plus virulents que les écrans LCD (avec ou sans LED) les migraines attaquaient très fréquemment les opérateurs (opératrices) de saisie sur écran.

Moi-même, qui ai une très mauvaise vue, j'ai toujours porté (et je continue de porter) des lunettes très faiblement teintées depuis que j'ai commencé à utiliser des écrans. Je n'ai jamais souffert de migraines depuis. Mon fils, à qui j'ai transmis cela en héritage, et passe de 8 à 10 heures devant ses macs chaque jour, n'a pas de souci. Simple suggestion donc .


----------



## sylvanhus (28 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Arretons la paranoia. "A la pelle" : tu sais combien ? Sur la production mondiale, toutes les machines se sont revelees foireuses ? Je t'ai deja dit que tu n'es pas le seul a en avoir achete, des 27", et meme si tes yeux bioniques ne supportent pas certains defauts, beaucoup s'en contentent (pour peu qu'il y ait reellement des "defauts"), y compris pour travailler.
> 
> Et pour les redactions qui sont black-listees : c'est le propre de tout service marketing. Une fois qu'on se fait bacher par une redaction, on ne leur envoie plus rien. Mais cela n'a rien de particulier a Apple, pour te parler de japonais connus Nikon et Canon font pareil. Maintenant, je ne connais pas beaucoup de redactions a part MacWorld qui donnent la note maximale a ces iMac.
> 
> Je trouve cela incroyable : je me retrouve a passer pour un Apple fanboy, juste pour retablir un certain equilibre, alors qu'a l'epoque de mon inscription c'etait justement un comportement qui me depassait et dans lequel je ne m'inscrivais pas.




Le fait que tout le monde se contente d'un truc n'a rien à voir avec les coulisses des rédactions de presse...

Peu Importe le pourquoi du comment, nous lecteurs, nous ne sommes pas sur d'avoir un gars sincère derriere sa plume ou pas...

En tous cas dans mes yeux bioniques (alors que meme ta dalle à des fuites ^^ ) sont mentionnés dans l'article lesnumériques qui parlent des problème rencontré par beaucoup...

j'adore quand tu viens chercher la mer... alors que je ne dis rien de mal, je mets juste en garde la presse locale...


Je pense que Apple n'a pas voulu cette situation non plus, sil il pouvait éviter ce genre de problèmes je pense qu'il le ferait point...

La jaunisse sur les dalles, est un drole de phénomène car les tests cliniques sont bons d'apres MacG alors que les yeux percoivent la jaunisse...

La dalle iMac est tout de meme sympa pour du multimédia, film ou autre on ne perçoit pas grand chose...

Mais la jaunisse peut gener certains et c'est normal de réclamer une machine normale point...


----------



## HmJ (28 Août 2010)

Alleliuiah ! J'ai enfin pu rentrer dans le mode single user (command-S au demarrage) apres la derniere installation du patch de securite. Certainement que celui-ci a du reinitialiser la PRAM tout seul. Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai eu tout le loisir de tester ma RAM de facon encore plus exhaustive que deja fait avec diglloyd tools (qui est plutot oriente stress test en conditions de travail) grace a memtest OS X.

Si je n'avais pas eu le loisir de reinitialiser la PRAM precedemment, c'est simplement parce que depuis une semaine je n'avais pas encore eteint/reboote l'iMac  Que du bon donc.


----------



## Maxenceul (29 Août 2010)

iluro_64 : _Il n'y a aucune ironie ni sarcasme dans ce qui va suivre 
Je me demande si l'écran est (était) convenablement positionné, si la lumière ambiante est (était) correcte et équilibrée avec celle de l'écran, si la luminosité de l'écran est (étai) correctement ajustée  enfin, bref, si tous ces facteurs qui sont (ou peuvent être) cause de migraines ne sont pas (n'étaient) révélateurs d'un problème de vue. Sans aucune ironie, donc, pourquoi ne pas consulter un ophtalmo ? Parfois, il suffit de très peu de chose pour faire disparaître ces migraines, comme travailler avec des lunettes aux verres très légèrement teintés. Du temps des écrans cathodiques, bien plus virulents que les écrans LCD (avec ou sans LED) les migraines attaquaient très fréquemment les opérateurs (opératrices) de saisie sur écran.

_J'ai déjà pris toutes ces précautions et je porte des lunettes dont les verres se teintent en fonction du rayonnement ambiant. Je travaille toujours à luminosité réduite devant des écrans cathodiques plus que devant les TFT de mes portables. Ce qui me gêne le plus, ce sont les images parasites que renvoie le "pare-brise" de l'iMac. J'emploie ce mot parce que précisément, je subis le même phénomène dans ma voiture. Il n'y a pas d'orientation idéale compte tenu de la place disponible et de l'orientation de la pièce où se trouve l'ordinateur. J'évite toujours de me trouver face à des éléments brillants et réfléchissants que j'aurai longtemps dans mon champ de vision (vitrine au restaurant, écran "vitré" effectivement mal orienté). Comparativement_,_ placé au même endroit, l'iMac actuel réfléchit plus d'images parasites que le tube cathodique de mon vieux G3 PPC, et pas seulement parce que l'écran est beaucoup plus grand, mais parce que le verre semble bien plus brillant. C'est un fait vérifié, c'est pourquoi je préfère me rabattre sur le Mini en gardant le choix de l'écran.
Sinon, l'iMac reste mon choix préféré et je le conseille à tous ceux qui me demandent un avis.


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

Comme promis, voici mon retour a froid sur cet iMac, apres deux semaines d'utilisation intensive.

Rappel : le materiel est plutot bon, et surtout silencieux. J'ai longtemps attendu la Rev B et je n'ai pas ete decu : HD et lecteur CD/DVD sont de tres bonne facture. C'est tres important pour moi : je me sers notamment de l'ordinateur le soir, et j'aime le silence, hors ecoute musicale hifi. Je ne suis derange que pendant les grosses chaleur, quand la clim' de mon appart' est debranchee et qu'il fait plus de 30 degres, auquel cas le ventilateur du CPU se fait tres present. Mais moins que celui du Mac Pro 2008. J'ai encode plus d'une centaine de CD en Apple Lossless sur mon Optiarc et je suis categorique : c'est un des lecteurs les plus silencieux que j'aie possede.

Memoire et disque dur ont ete longuement evalues avec des stress tests, cf plus haut dans le fil. Rien a redire, bonne qualite, et j'ai pu proceder a une clean install en toute tranquilite. L'impact du nouveau bus memoire est sympathique, je m'en suis rendu compte avec Mathematica : passer a la RAM en PC3-10600 est vraiment un plus par rapport aux iMac 2009, de mon point de vue. Et depasser les 4 Go de RAM s'avere payant, notamment en retouche de photos RAW, sans que ce soit trop couteux.

Pour le choix i3, i5 ou i7 : aucun regret ! Je pense que j'aurais ete limite avec un dual core, notamment quand je vois la vitesse de mes encodages audio grace a un nombre de coeurs double. Par ailleurs Lightroom sait depasser les 200% d'occupation CPU, il n'y a guere que Photoshop et iTunes (!) pour ramer longtemps a cause d'une utilisation exclusivement mono-processeur. Le i7 ? Sans doute une bonne option, pas si chere que ca, mais je prefere avoir investi ce gap de prix dans de la RAM et un plus gros DD. Maintenant, je pense que la config de base tournant sur i3 est bien pensee et reste un excellent rapport qualite prix 

Question energie, bien sur on n'arrive pas au niveau d'un Mac Mini, mais a moins de 150W avec un 27" compris, voire moins de 50W quand il s'eteint pour une utilisation serveur, je ne me plains pas. C'est la premiere fois que je cede au wireless pour clavier + souris, on verra ce que cela donne sur la duree. Mais la prise en main de la souris est excellente, j'adore. Pour le clavier, finalement c'est pas mal d'avoir un si petite surface, ca fait de la place sur le bureau.

Aller, le plus important pour beaucoup, la dalle. Je ne suis ni Apple fanboy, ni outrageusement vindicatif contre Apple suite aux nombreux soucis que l'on a lu sur les forums. Je suis docteur en physique quantique mais je bosse depuis plusieurs annees avec des agences de pub et des infographistes. Passionne de photo, j'accorde une grande importance a l'uniformite de l'ecran. Et j'ai achete une sonde colorimetrique, ce qui dit montre que je suis pret a payer le prix pour cela. D'ailleurs, je vends certaines de mes photos, c'est bien que je ne suis pas completement aveugle :rateau:

Je ne me voile pas la face : les ecrans de 27" n'ont pas encore un an d'existence, chez Apple ou ailleurs, et on a toujours constate que les plus grandes dalles sont toujours <i>comparativement</i> moins performantes en terme d'uniformite. C'est pourquoi LaCie et Eizo ont longtemps garde un 20" alors que les concurrents etaient depuis longtemps deja passes au 24", et qu'il a fallu attendre plus de 3 ans pour que Eizo aborde la diagomnale de 30". C'est pourquoi aussi je n'ai jamais cede au Apple Cinema Display 30", bel ecran utilise par de nombreux photographes mais qui, lui, manque trop d'uniformite et est souvent victime de jaunisse suite a mes tests personnels.

Bref, tout est affaire de compromis, et mon regard aujourd'hui n'a pas change sur cet ecran d'iMac : je le trouve excellent. Et particulierement quand je regarde le prix de cet ordinateur moyenne gamme/grande diagonale. D'ailleurs, la plupart du temps mon Eizo qui jouxte l'iMac reste eteint. Les qualites d'abord : le deltaE 94 d'origine moyen est de 3.0, ce qui est excellent, et l'ecart passe a 0.2 apres calibration. C'est du niveau de mon Eizo (0.3). L'uniformite est tres bonne : comme deja explique, je procede a l'etalonnage sur 5 zones differentes de mon ecran, et je constate des ecarts non-significatifs, inferieurs a 5%. C'est formidable, surtout en relation avec la taille de la dalle.

Les defauts maintenant : oui, il y en a. Tout d'abord, l'ecran est brillant. Avant de hurler, il faut deja en faire l'essai soi-meme, c'est un des reproche que j'adresse aux detracteurs de l'iMac  Puisqu'il y a detracteurs, je rappelle encore une fois que cela n'empeche pas les "pros" de bosser sur iMac, photographes ou infographistes. Mais il faut savoir que l'emplacement et l'orientation de l'iMac sont importants, et qu'il vaut mieux faire attention a la facon de s'habiller. Ainsi, je ne bosse plus en chemise blanche devant mon ecran. Mais revers de la medaille : les couleurs sont belles ! Lire sur mon ecran, que ce soit un PDF avec des images, ou bien encore retoucher mes photos est un plaisir. Plus que sur le Eizo. Les couleurs vibrent plus, sont plus flatteuses. Et ca marche aussi pour les films. Cette caracteristique n'est donc pas seulement un inconvenient.

Par ailleurs, la luminosite. De jour comme de nuit, ca me semble plutot pas mal. Je n'ai jamais besoin de passer aux valeurs extremes. Je regrette juste de ne pas pouvoir eteindre l'ecran, quand je regarde un film avec l'autre sortie moniteur par exemple. Concernant l'homogeneite de la dalle, elle est tres bonne et ne subit pas de jaunisse, comme on peut le constater sur mes photos d'ecran. Enfin, probleme egalement souvent cite sur les forums : les fuites de luminosite. Alors oui, je constate que je subis cet effet, qui apparemment n'est pas identique sur tous les iMac. Mais au risque de me faire insulter et trainer dans la boue, j'affirme que ce n'est pas un vrai probleme. Il faut un ecran completement sombre pour la constater, et encore, la plupart du temps je suis bien dans l'axe de l'ecran et c'est negligeable. Pour la retouche photo, pas de souci : on ne procede jamais a des retouches radicales sur les bords de l'ecran, quel qu'il soit. Je ne vois donc pas ces fuites. On zoome, on bouge, et autour de l'image on a toujours des bandes, des palettes, parce que de toute facon il faut un cadre uniforme autour de l'image et qu'on a rarement une photo au ratio 16:9.

Voila, je pense avoir fait le tour. Je rappelle que je vis au Japon, et ici on n'a pas subi la hausse des prix de vente. On aurait pu avoir une baisse par contre, vu que le dollar a baisse par rapport au yen :rateau: Je suis un acheteur heureux, comme vous aurez pu le constater. Les ronchons, qui sont plutot nombreux ces temps-ci, seront satisfaits de trouver des defauts, et argueront que je suis trop aveugle/inculte/aprofessionnel pour juger. Soit. Mais moi au moins je bosse tranquille sur ce que j'ai toujours fait, et ca marche bien


----------



## - B'n - (31 Août 2010)

Merci pour ce retour détaillé et argumenté ! 



> Je regrette juste de ne pas pouvoir eteindre l'ecran, quand je regarde un film avec l'autre sortie moniteur par exemple.


Tu peux l'éteindre par le raccourcis "ctrl-maj-éject" (mais il me semble que ça éteint tous les moniteurs. Sinon, il existe un petit utilitaire dont j'ai oublié le nom (ça va me revenir) qui fait ça. C'est également possible avec les coins actifs ("suspendre l'activité de l'écran").

Au fait, c'est l'i5 quad ou pas que tu as pris ?
(Je vais commander un i5 quad rev A sur le refurb, je croise les doigts pour qu'il soit pas trop moisi&#8230



> Les defauts maintenant : oui, il y en a. Tout d'abord, l'ecran est brillant. Avant de hurler, il faut deja en faire l'essai soi-meme, c'est un des reproche que j'adresse aux detracteurs de l'iMac


Je pense au contraire qu'on est encore plus critique quand on l'a essayé ! Parce qu'en magasin ça brille ok mais la luminosité de l'écran est souvent réglée très forte donc moi perso les reflets m'avaient gênés mais pas plus que ça. Alors qu'à l'utilisation c'est juste catastrophique. Après si y'en a que ça gêne pas tant mieux pour eux mais j'ai du mal à comprendre comment ils font&#8230;


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour détaillé et argumenté !
> 
> Tu peux l'éteindre par le raccourcis "ctrl-maj-éject" (mais il me semble que ça éteint tous les moniteurs. Sinon, il existe un petit utilitaire dont j'ai oublié le nom (ça va me revenir) qui fait ça. C'est également possible avec les coins actifs ("suspendre l'activité de l'écran").
> 
> ...



Tout a fait, le racourci eteint tous les ecrans, ce qui n'est pas top. Et par ailleurs, VLC comme DVD Player peuvent rendre noir l'un des deux ecrans, mais pas le desactiver. J'ai trouve deux softs pour baisser la luminosite a fond, mais aucun n'etait efficace a mon gout. Si tu as le nom de LA solution, je suis preneur 

C'est bien le i5 quad que j'ai achete


----------



## Wilde (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à vous,

dites-moi, ces rev A et B, de quoi s'agit-il exactement?


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

Wilde a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> 
> dites-moi, ces rev A et B, de quoi s'agit-il exactement?



Beaucoup d'utilisateurs Mac preferent acheter une machine apres qu'une revision soit sortie. Typiquement, la machine qui utilise les toutes dernieres technologies est a fuir, mieux vaut attendre qu'un update se fasse. "Rev B" fait reference a l'upgrade consecutif a un gros changement.

Bien entendu, il y a toujours des nouveautes mises en avant. Mais quand il y a un gros gap technologique, comme le passage aux ecrans LCD, le passage a Intel, le changement de boitiers, le passage a des diagonales de 27", il est raisonnable d'attendre que les premiers clients aient essuye les platres.

Parfois cela se passe de facon discrete. Par exemple, mon Mac Mini de 2005 etait fourni avec un CPU tournant a 1.5 GHz, alors qu'officiellement Apple avait lance la gamme a 1.42 GHz, et n'avait rien dit de la hausse de frequence.


----------



## Wilde (31 Août 2010)

Et donc -dans ton cas- à peine un modèle est-il sorti qu'une rev B existe déjà si je comprends bien?

Et apprend-t-on officiellement ce qui est modifié d'une rev à l'autre (maintenant que j'y pense j'avais eu ça sur un carte mère avec ports usb défectueux, le second rev revoyait ce soucis).


----------



## bookbook (31 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Tout a fait, le racourci eteint tous les ecrans, ce qui n'est pas top. Et par ailleurs, VLC comme DVD Player peuvent rendre noir l'un des deux ecrans, mais pas le desactiver. J'ai trouve deux softs pour baisser la luminosite a fond, mais aucun n'etait efficace a mon gout. Si tu as le nom de LA solution, je suis preneur
> 
> C'est bien le i5 quad que j'ai achete



Peut être utiliser les coins actifs pour mettre l'écran en veille.


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

bookbook a dit:


> Peut être utiliser les coins actifs pour mettre l'écran en veille.



Non, sinon tu mets en veille tous les ecrans.


----------



## - B'n - (31 Août 2010)

> Et donc -dans ton cas- à peine un modèle est-il sorti qu'une rev B existe déjà si je comprends bien?
> 
> Et apprend-t-on officiellement ce qui est modifié d'une rev à l'autre (maintenant que j'y pense j'avais eu ça sur un carte mère avec ports usb défectueux, le second rev revoyait ce soucis).


Non, il a acheté la rev B sortie en août, alors que la rev A date de septembre 2010.
Les nouvelles caractéristiques sont détaillées sur le site d'Apple oui. Et les nouvelles rev corrigent en général les éventuels défauts des rev A. Mais pas toujours, comme on peut le voir sur ces iMacs qui ont encore des écrans "imparfaits" (mais plus en grosse série comme sur la rev A).


----------



## Wilde (31 Août 2010)

Okidoki I see. Merci bien.

Content de ce fil discussion en tout cas, c'est très instructif.


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2010)

C'etait le but


----------



## Wilde (31 Août 2010)

> Non, il a acheté la rev B sortie en août, alors que la rev A date de septembre 2010.
> Les nouvelles caractéristiques sont détaillées sur le site d'Apple oui



Mais quand même  : septembre 2010? On parle bien du modèle mid-2010 sorti en juin non?

Par contre si quelqu'un peut m'aider à trouver l'info sur le site d'appel concernant les rev, ce serait bien urbain (pourtant je cherche).


----------



## bambougroove (31 Août 2010)

Wilde a dit:


> Mais quand même  : septembre 2010? On parle bien du modèle mid-2010 sorti en juin non?
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un peut m'aider à trouver l'info sur le site d'appel concernant les rev, ce serait bien urbain (pourtant je cherche).


Il s'agissait bien sûr de septembre/octobre 2009 

Comme indiqué par - B'n -, tu trouveras sur le site d'Apple les caractéristiques détaillées mais pas une comparaison des caractéristiques entre la REV A et B et encore moins ce qui a été corrigé


----------



## HmJ (1 Septembre 2010)

Wilde a dit:


> Mais quand même  : septembre 2010? On parle bien du modèle mid-2010 sorti en juin non?
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un peut m'aider à trouver l'info sur le site d'appel concernant les rev, ce serait bien urbain (pourtant je cherche).



Il y a eu des typos : la rev A, la premiere mouture des nouveaux iMac 21.5/27" est sortie en octobre 2009. La rev B est sortie en juillet 2010.


----------



## bambougroove (1 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> la rev A, la premiere mouture des nouveaux iMac 21.5/27" est sortie en octobre 2009.


Viii, c'est déjà loin tout ça et j'ai décalé d'un mois 

En fait, sortie en octobre 2009 pour la plupart des modèles, et disponibilité en novembre 2009 pour notamment l'iMac 27" i7 (avec l'option de la carte graphique ATI 4850)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

La 4850 était de série sur les i7 .
Elle était en option sur les C2D


----------



## bambougroove (1 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> La 4850 était de série sur les i7 .
> Elle était en option sur les C2D


Vii 

Bref, en France les 27" i7 n'ont été disponibles qu'à partir de novembre 2009


----------



## HmJ (1 Septembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii
> 
> Bref, en France les 27" i7 n'ont été disponibles qu'à partir de novembre 2009



A propos de carte graphique, c'est finalement ce qui manque a ce fil : un retour sur l'impact du passage de la HD 5670 a la HD 5750. J'aurais tendance a dire "qui peut le plus peut le moins", et avoir 512 Mo de RAM graphique en plus aide quand on a deux ecrans full HD a gerer avec les couches Core Video.

Mais sans jeu, difficile d'en quantifier l'impact. Il faudra peut-etre que je me refasse un test grandeur nature d'Aperture, qui maitrise plutot bien le partage des calculs avec la carte graphique pour une application pro


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Septembre 2010)

Maxenceul a dit:


> iluro_64 : _Il n'y a aucune ironie ni sarcasme dans ce qui va suivre
> Je me demande si l'écran est (était) convenablement positionné, si la lumière ambiante est (était) correcte et équilibrée avec celle de l'écran, si la luminosité de l'écran est (étai) correctement ajustée  enfin, bref, si tous ces facteurs qui sont (ou peuvent être) cause de migraines ne sont pas (n'étaient) révélateurs d'un problème de vue. Sans aucune ironie, donc, pourquoi ne pas consulter un ophtalmo ? Parfois, il suffit de très peu de chose pour faire disparaître ces migraines, comme travailler avec des lunettes aux verres très légèrement teintés. Du temps des écrans cathodiques, bien plus virulents que les écrans LCD (avec ou sans LED) les migraines attaquaient très fréquemment les opérateurs (opératrices) de saisie sur écran.
> 
> _J'ai déjà pris toutes ces précautions et je porte des lunettes dont les verres se teintent en fonction du rayonnement ambiant. Je travaille toujours à luminosité réduite devant des écrans cathodiques plus que devant les TFT de mes portables. Ce qui me gêne le plus, ce sont les images parasites que renvoie le "pare-brise" de l'iMac. J'emploie ce mot parce que précisément, je subis le même phénomène dans ma voiture. Il n'y a pas d'orientation idéale compte tenu de la place disponible et de l'orientation de la pièce où se trouve l'ordinateur. J'évite toujours de me trouver face à des éléments brillants et réfléchissants que j'aurai longtemps dans mon champ de vision (vitrine au restaurant, écran "vitré" effectivement mal orienté). Comparativement_,_ placé au même endroit, l'iMac actuel réfléchit plus d'images parasites que le tube cathodique de mon vieux G3 PPC, et pas seulement parce que l'écran est beaucoup plus grand, mais parce que le verre semble bien plus brillant. C'est un fait vérifié, c'est pourquoi je préfère me rabattre sur le Mini en gardant le choix de l'écran.
> Sinon, l'iMac reste mon choix préféré et je le conseille à tous ceux qui me demandent un avis.



Je comprends parfaitement.
Sincèrement désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> A propos de carte graphique, c'est finalement ce qui manque a ce fil : un retour sur l'impact du passage de la HD 5670 a la HD 5750. J'aurais tendance a dire "qui peut le plus peut le moins", et avoir 512 Mo de RAM graphique en plus aide quand on a deux ecrans full HD a gerer avec les couches Core Video.
> 
> Mais sans jeu, difficile d'en quantifier l'impact. Il faudra peut-etre que je me refasse un test grandeur nature d'Aperture, qui maitrise plutot bien le partage des calculs avec la carte graphique pour une application pro



C'était une HD4850 ou 4670 , je viens de le dire :hein:.


----------



## HmJ (1 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'était une HD4850 ou 4670 , je viens de le dire :hein:.



Je parle des cartes allant avec la nouvelle generation de juillet 2010, lis bien mes messages  Choisir le quad revient aussi a prendre la carte la plus rapide, et savoir si c'est interessant ou pas pour une utilisation autre que jeu concerne beaucoup d'utilisateurs je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

T'as juste à regarder un comparatif sur hardware.fr , c'est pas bien compliqué .


----------



## HmJ (1 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as juste à regarder un comparatif sur hardware.fr , c'est pas bien compliqué .



Lis bien : je me fiche de l'impact sur les jeux. Des applis comme Photoshop et Aperture, entre autres, sont censees tirer partie de la carte video. De meme, plus de RAM graphique aide pour l'affichage sur grandes surfaces, mais c'est difficilement quantifiable. Sachant que Core Video n'est pas implemente sur Windows, peu d'interet d'aller lire des benchmarks sur ces sites


----------



## HmJ (24 Septembre 2010)

Ca y est, j'ai cede... J'ai fini par passer a 16 Go de RAM sur mon iMac  Auparavant j'etais aux 4 Go d'origine + 8 Go. Excellent pour la realisation de panoramiques de 50+ photos en RAW, aucun souci du cote de Photoshop ou Lightroom. Par contre, je me enfin suis mis au montage de petites videos HD... La machine repond vraiment bien, mais je suis souvent a la limite des 12 Go.

Bref, mon iMac est un petit monstre et se porte plutot bien  Si vous cherchez des barrettes de RAM d'origine Apple pour ces nouveaux iMac (rappel, leur frequence passe a 1333 MHz contre 1066 MHz jusqu'a maintenant), contactez-moi. C'est de la SODIMM PC3-10600 (1333) DDR3, 204-pin.


----------



## HmJ (25 Septembre 2010)

La petite annonce pour les 4 Go de RAM est passee sur MacGe


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

Pour info, Anandtech vient de publier le test du Cinema Display 27", qui partage avec l'iMac 27" la meme dalle. Lecture interessante, conclusion conforme aux attentes.


----------



## fabe38 (28 Septembre 2010)

salut HmJ

Donc, t'es pas à Osaka?


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

fabe38 a dit:


> salut HmJ
> 
> Donc, t'es pas à Osaka?



Pourquoi ?


----------



## fabe38 (28 Septembre 2010)

Ta localisation


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

fabe38 a dit:


> Ta localisation



Ben oui, Osaka, Japon. Pourquoi, tu veux me coller une puce RFID ?


----------



## fabe38 (28 Septembre 2010)

non, juste parce que l'annonce de ta ram est en France....

Désolé, je reviens d'une histoire de fou qui se passait à Miami...
Alors, je suis un peu déformé et remarque tout ça un peu mieux qu'avant 

Quand tu dis que tu arrives à utiliser une grosse partie de tes 12 gigots avant ton changement pour la video HD. Tu parlais de petites vidéos....
C'est à dire, qu'entends tu par petites, 3 mn, 50 mn?????


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

fabe38 a dit:


> non, juste parce que l'annonce de ta ram est en France....
> 
> Désolé, je reviens d'une histoire de fou qui se passait à Miami...
> Alors, je suis un peu déformé et remarque tout ça un peu mieux qu'avant
> ...



He he he  Effectivement, j'ai profite d'un passage en France pour laisser la RAM, le Mac Mini et autres chez les parents.

Bonne question pour la RAM. Je me suis pris au jeu, je suis sur le montage de petites sequences HD prises avec le D5000 pour un court metrage d'une trentaine de minutes. En rajoutant les effets et pour faire un film plus consequent, avec 8/12 Go j'etais un peu juste. C'est pour cela que je suis passe a 16 Go. Mais note bien que je suis amateur d'une forte reactivite et que je laisse d'autres taches tourner en fond... comme Lightroom !

Je suis certain qu'en rationnalisant son OS (une seule appli ouverte en meme temps, pas de telechargement ou de Time Machine en tache de fond...) cela ne pose aucun probleme. C'est juste que j'aime que l'ordinateur aie du repondant


----------



## fabe38 (28 Septembre 2010)

Si tu as lu l'histoire du don de macpro à 15 0000 euros, tu me comprendras mieux 

En fait, j'étais à deux doigts de me monter un hackintosh avec i7, SSD et une configuration énorme pour 1000 euros, et au moment de faire le chèque, ma femme a refusé, elle ne veut pas de bidouille, mais un VRAI mac!! Quelle snob!
Donc, je l'ai harcelé pour un 27' du refurb, qui est le plus abordable.
J'ai longtemps hésité entre i5 et i7, mais en fin de compte i5 + plus apple care que je pourrais me payer pour mon prochain voyage si j'arrive jusqu'au printemps prochain.
Le soucis, c'est que je n'arrive pas à lui tirer les vers du nez, je lui dit tout le temps que bientôt, il n'y aura plus de i5 sur le refurb pour qu'elle se dépêche, alors je n'arrive pas à savoir si elle l'a commandé ou pas. Et je ne peux pas attendre Noel.
.
Je ferais un peu de montage vidéo (beaucoup de séquences, mais 5 mn maximum).
Du photoshop de base, et du jeu PC plutôt périmé.
Là, mon MacBouc ne peut faire tourner que Voltaic, et l'autre jour, j'ai voulu traiter une dizaine de petites vidéo en les assemblant.... et le son est OK, mais l'image, ben, il en manque!!!
Donc, j'attends le iMac 27 pour traiter ça sérieusement.

Pas trop dur au japon??????
Il parait que c'est pas facile pour s'adapter là bas...


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

Ca y est, tu es en train de pourrir ma reputation et faire de moi le nouvel arnaqueur d'un lointain continent  

Franchement, un Mac marche bien avec 4 Go faut pas exagerer. Mais pour ma part je trouve ca dommage de ne pas maximiser les 4 ports. Et franchement, si on peut avoir 4 barrettes de RAM pour pas trop cher... Super machine en tout cas.

Le Japon, bien sur que c'est chouette, a tel point que pour l'instant je compte bien y rester


----------



## fabe38 (28 Septembre 2010)

Ca va, je ne te demanderais pas une photo depuis ta fenêtre 

Je pense bien que ça roule avec 4 Go d'origine....
Quand je pense à mon PowerMac bloqué à 512 mo..... (KP avec plus de 512 Mo)

Tu es en ville ou dans un endroit plus calme?


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

fabe38 a dit:


> Ca va, je ne te demanderais pas une photo depuis ta fenêtre
> 
> Je pense bien que ça roule avec 4 Go d'origine....
> Quand je pense à mon PowerMac bloqué à 512 mo..... (KP avec plus de 512 Mo)
> ...



A 30 km du centre d'Osaka, c'est a dire en plein centre ville  Mais la Chine c'est encore pire, avec des banlieues qui s'etalent sur des dizaines et des dizaines de kilometres non-stop.

OS X est un OS qui est devenu gourmand avec le temps, et 2 Go sur Snow Leopard, franchement c'est juste pour une utilisation basique


----------



## fabe38 (28 Septembre 2010)

Penses tu qu'on puisse comparer la Chine au Japon?
Sans parler des gens, des coutumes et de la bouffe, rien qu'au niveau des.......................wc! 

Quant à OSX, je suis tellement impatient de le recevoir ce 27'!!!


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

fabe38 a dit:


> Penses tu qu'on puisse comparer la Chine au Japon?
> Sans parler des gens, des coutumes et de la bouffe, rien qu'au niveau des.......................wc!
> 
> Quant à OSX, je suis tellement impatient de le recevoir ce 27'!!!



Un Hackintosh, c'est rigolo, mais un Mac qui tourne comme une horloge c'est quand meme le panard.

La Chine monte. Tu sais, du cote de Nagoya et Toyota City, le Japon des annees 1970 etait archi pollue. Bien sur que la Chine est encore loin derriere sur de nombreux plans, mais la vitesse de rattrapage est phenomenale. Assez pour me faire peur a chaque fois que je repasse par la France


----------



## fabe38 (28 Septembre 2010)

oui, ça aurait pu être pas mal une telle configuration, surtout que j'avais tout bien choisi ce qu'il fallait, mais bon.... je ne serais pas toujours là pour en faire la maintenance!

Sinon, la Chine, déjà il y a 10 ans, c'étaient les grands chantiers... remplis de fourmis.
Le soucis, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'ils vont un peu trop vite....
Mais bon, les catastrophes servent aussi à créer des règlementations toujours plus efficace.
(Je pense surtout au barrage des 3 gorges qui va donner un Malpasset à l'échelle chinoise!)


----------



## HmJ (28 Septembre 2010)

fabe38 a dit:


> oui, ça aurait pu être pas mal une telle configuration, surtout que j'avais tout bien choisi ce qu'il fallait, mais bon.... je ne serais pas toujours là pour en faire la maintenance!
> 
> Sinon, la Chine, déjà il y a 10 ans, c'étaient les grands chantiers... remplis de fourmis.
> Le soucis, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'ils vont un peu trop vite....
> ...



Oui, la Chine fait peur, mais au moins elle avance, et il en restera toujours quelque chose. Je suis plutot admiratif des economies asiatiques, et encore plus d'endroits comme Hong Kong et Singapour qui allient dynamisme et tranquilite. Je te dis pas la joie des passagers japonais de decouvrir les greves de la semaine derniere. Effet garanti.


----------



## HmJ (16 Octobre 2010)

Petit feedback sur mon iMac quad 2010 : la lune de miel n'est toujours pas finie :love: Et je vais meme en faire hurler plus d'un : je ne peux plus me passer de l'ecran glossy ! Retourner bosser sur des ecrans mat m'ennuie profondement. D'abord, mes photos sont plus interessantes(pas que les miennes d'ailleurs...), et ensuite je me mets a lire des magazines en PDF de facon beaucoup plus reguliere, tout simplement parce que c'est plus agreable au regard.

A part ca tout est toujours silencieux, et maintenant que la canicule est passee au Japon les ventilateurs ne se declenchent que lors de tres fortes charges, mais alors vraiment en derniere extremite. Je suis EN-CHAN-TE !!! 

Sinon je vends toujours mes 4 Go de RAM originale, puisque je suis passe a 16 Go. Essayer cet iMac, c'est l'adopter


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Ouais , bah c'est pas le cas de tout le monde .

Enfin , heureux pour toi .


----------



## NightWalker (16 Octobre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Petit feedback sur mon iMac quad 2010 : la lune de miel n'est toujours pas finie :love: Et je vais meme en faire hurler plus d'un : je ne peux plus me passer de l'ecran glossy ! Retourner bosser sur des ecrans mat m'ennuie profondement. D'abord, mes photos sont plus interessantes(pas que les miennes d'ailleurs...), et ensuite je me mets a lire des magazines en PDF de facon beaucoup plus reguliere, tout simplement parce que c'est plus agreable au regard.


je te comprends parfaitement... je suis dans le même cas que toi. Impossible de regarder des photos sur un écran mat... les couleurs sont flatteuses certes, mais... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## - B'n - (16 Octobre 2010)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Petit feedback sur mon iMac quad 2010 : la lune de miel n'est toujours pas finie  Et je vais meme en faire hurler plus d'un : je ne peux plus me passer de l'ecran glossy ! Retourner bosser sur des ecrans mat m'ennuie profondement. D'abord, mes photos sont plus interessantes(pas que les miennes d'ailleurs...), et ensuite je me mets a lire des magazines en PDF de facon beaucoup plus reguliere, tout simplement parce que c'est plus agreable au regard.


Bein moi c'est l'inverse. Je maudis tous les jours cet écran miroir. L'écran aurait été tout aussi flatteur sans la vitre, et avec moins de reflets. Là ils cumulent les bourdes.
Pour le reste de la machine sinon c'est vraiment que du bonheur !


----------



## oligo (19 Octobre 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Petit feedback sur mon iMac quad 2010 : la lune de miel n'est toujours pas finie :love: Et je vais meme en faire hurler plus d'un : je ne peux plus me passer de l'ecran glossy ! Retourner bosser sur des ecrans mat m'ennuie profondement. D'abord, mes photos sont plus interessantes(pas que les miennes d'ailleurs...), et ensuite je me mets a lire des magazines en PDF de facon beaucoup plus reguliere, tout simplement parce que c'est plus agreable au regard.
> 
> A part ca tout est toujours silencieux, et maintenant que la canicule est passee au Japon les ventilateurs ne se declenchent que lors de tres fortes charges, mais alors vraiment en derniere extremite. Je suis EN-CHAN-TE !!!
> 
> Sinon je vends toujours mes 4 Go de RAM originale, puisque je suis passe a 16 Go. Essayer cet iMac, c'est l'adopter



Et donc tu en es content pour tes retouches photos? Parce que je lis et j'entends tellement d'avis négatifs sur cette dalle... ton avis est précieux, entant que photographe

Et question : Vois-tu vraiment une grosse différence sur Aperture avec l'augmentation à 16Go de ram? Parce que j'en ai 4, et j'ai tellement souvent du swap...


----------



## fabe38 (19 Octobre 2010)

Pour en remettre une couche, je suis aussi enchanté par mon écran brillant.
Bon, notre chambre a toujours les volets fermés, alors pas de lumière.
Disque dur silencieux.
Ventilo effrayant (mis en route lors d'une mise à jour) au moins, si un jour ils fonctionnent à fond, j'irais pas me ruer sur l'extincteur!
Mais en fonctionnement normal, il est parfait, pour un équivalent refurb.
Avec TechToolPro, on me dit qu'il vient de Cork et qu'il date de 2000, bravo Techtool!!

J'ai juste du mal avec Bootcamp qui me fait cher, mais bon, je ne suis pas le premier, il y a des tonnes de fil sur le sujet, et je crois que je vais passer par Parallels, m'enfin....
Ou chercher un clone de Seven


----------



## HmJ (20 Octobre 2010)

Au sujet de la dalle, le seul moment ou je maudis la dalle est quand j'essaie de regarder un film le matin : il faut alors mieux fermer les rideaux, et tout va bien. Pareil pour les retouches photo, mais comme je fais ca plutot le soir et que le soleil se couche plus tot au Japon, je n'en souffre pas. Et c'est VRAIMENT agreable de bosser avec cette dalle quand on n'a plus le probleme de reflet. Un pli a prendre, donc.

Pour la RAM, j'ai senti le passage de 4 a 8 Go, et pour l'assemblage de RAW volumineux le passage a 12 Go a ete benefique (on parle quand meme de plus de 30 RAW, ce n'est pas si courant). 16 Go, c'est pour la video que j'ai vu un leger impact, sinon ce n'est heureusement pas (encore) indispensable


----------



## - B'n - (20 Octobre 2010)

oligo a dit:
			
		

> Et donc tu en es content pour tes retouches photos? Parce que je lis et j'entends tellement d'avis négatifs sur cette dalle... ton avis est précieux, entant que photographe


Si tu es photographe évite cet écran (si tu ne l'es pas aussi d'ailleurs). J'ai l'iMac miroir depuis plusieurs mois maintenant et je préfère largement les écrans DELL qu'on a au boulot, et pourtant ils ne sont pas exceptionnels.
Dans la pénombre on n'est pas trop gênés par les reflets mais sinon c'est la cata ! Après au niveau des couleurs, elles sont plus réalistes sur un écran mat. Déjà que l'affichage à l'écran à déjà tendance à flatter les images&#8230;
Dès que tu auras à retoucher dans les tons sombres, tu auras ton reflet en superposition qui va te gêner. Et je t'explique même pas si tu porte un haut blanc&#8230;


----------



## HmJ (20 Octobre 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Si tu es photographe évite cet écran (si tu ne l'es pas aussi d'ailleurs). J'ai l'iMac miroir depuis plusieurs mois maintenant et je préfère largement les écrans DELL qu'on a au boulot, et pourtant ils ne sont pas exceptionnels.
> Dans la pénombre on n'est pas trop gênés par les reflets mais sinon c'est la cata ! Après au niveau des couleurs, elles sont plus réalistes sur un écran mat. Déjà que l'affichage à l'écran à déjà tendance à flatter les images
> Dès que tu auras à retoucher dans les tons sombres, tu auras ton reflet en superposition qui va te gêner. Et je t'explique même pas si tu porte un haut blanc



Parcours ce fil en entier, et tu verras que TOUS les photographes ne sont pas remontes contre cette dalle, et que certains s'en sortent meme tres bien. Mais je comprends ceux qui bloquent dessus. En laissant aux autres le soin de juger par eux-memes.


----------



## - B'n - (20 Octobre 2010)

Je n'ai pas dit le contraire.
Le mieux est en effet qu'il teste par lui-même, je ne prétend pas détenir La vérité.  
Ceci dit, je pense que personne peut contredire le fait que sur ces écrans sous verre, les reflets sont gênant (et qu'Apple aurait pu éviter cette vitre tout en gardant ces couleurs flashy).


----------



## fabe38 (20 Octobre 2010)

En fait, cet écran est parfait pour être utilisé dans une chambre noire, une grotte ou une mine
Mais pour quelqu'un qui est dans une pièce avec plein de fenêtres sans volets... dur dur!
De simples rideaux ne changeront rien, il lui faudra investir dans de vrais rideaux obscurcissants!


----------



## williamkenshin (10 Novembre 2010)

bonjour demain je dois normalement acheté un imac mais je ne sais lequel choisir entre les deux , j ai lu toute les pages mais ca ne m as pas trop aidé pour voir les difference entre les deux , par contre j en sais beaucoup plus sur les fuite de luminosité etc . . .  . mon utilisation est : retouche photo (raw) avec aperture , prise en charge d une grosse phototheque avec aperture la encore , je regarde beaucoup de video HD (1080p) et fait quelques montages de video HD (720p) . quand j utilise l ordi les programes qui restent tout le temps ouvert sont en general les suivants : firefox , skype , mail , itunes , aperture , adium . a l heure actuelle je possede un macbook core 2 duo unibody alu est quand je regarde une video HD (1080p) il y a de temps en temps des ralentissement , voir sa bloque carrement pendant quelques secondes et le processeur monte a 87% . pour ce qui est de aperture , c est pas mieux vu que quand je fait une retouche photo c est super lent , genre je dois attendre 30 sec minimum avant qu une retouche sois prise en compte et appliqué et le processeur monte souvent jusqua 100% quand je fait des retouche !c est d ailleur quand ca arrive a 100% que aperture rame . . .  ce qui est normal je pense. ce que j attend de ma future machine c est que en premier lieu de ne plus jamais voir le " chargement " quand je retouche une photo sur aperture parceque la j en peus plus ! et en 2 eme lieu c est de pouvoir voir mes video HD (1080p) sans aucun ralentissement ni que ca bloque . pour ca j hésite entre sois le i3 avec 8go de memoire sois le i5 d origine . je prefererais un i3 ( car j ai des finance tres limité quand meme ) mais si un i5 apporte un reel plus au i3 , quoi disons une grande difference au niveau de la vitesse d execution sur aperture et sur le lecteur pour voir mes video 1080p alors la je ferais des sacrifies et je prendrais a la place le i5 . j attend de voir ce que vous en pensez et quel conseil me donnerez vous ( j espere que HmJ pouras m éclairais sur le sujet vu qu il possede un imac i5 . 

ps: j habite moi aussi au japon comme quoi le monde est vraiment petit 

merci


----------



## HmJ (10 Novembre 2010)

williamkenshin a dit:


> bonjour demain je dois normalement acheté un imac mais je ne sais lequel choisir entre les deux , j ai lu toute les pages mais ca ne m as pas trop aidé pour voir les difference entre les deux , par contre j en sais beaucoup plus sur les fuite de luminosité etc . . .  . mon utilisation est : retouche photo (raw) avec aperture , prise en charge d une grosse phototheque avec aperture la encore , je regarde beaucoup de video HD (1080p) et fait quelques montages de video HD (720p) . quand j utilise l ordi les programes qui restent tout le temps ouvert sont en general les suivants : firefox , skype , mail , itunes , aperture , adium . a l heure actuelle je possede un macbook core 2 duo unibody alu est quand je regarde une video HD (1080p) il y a de temps en temps des ralentissement , voir sa bloque carrement pendant quelques secondes . pour ce qui est de aperture , c est pas mieux vu que quand je fait une retouche photo c est super lent , genre je dois attendre 30 sec minimum avant qu une retouche sois prise en compte et appliqué . ce que j attend de ma future machine c est que en premier lieu de ne plus jamais voir le " chargement " quand je retouche une photo sur aperture parceque la j en peus plus ! et en 2 eme lieu c est de pouvoir voir mes video HD (1080p) sans aucun ralentissement ni que ca bloque . pour ca j hésite entre sois le i3 avec 8go de memoire sois le i5 d origine . je prefererais un i3 ( car j ai des finance tres limité quand meme ) mais si un i5 apporte un reel plus au i3 , quoi disons une grande difference au niveau de la vitesse d execution sur aperture et sur le lecteur pour voir mes video 1080p alors la je ferais des sacrifies et je prendrais a la place le i5 . j attend de voir ce que vous en pensez et quel conseil me donnerez vous ( j espere que HmJ pouras m éclairais sur le sujet vu qu il possede un imac i5 .
> 
> ps: j habite moi aussi au japon comme quoi le monde est vraiment petit
> 
> merci



Bien sur que le monde est petit. Pour Aperture et de la HD, clairement je privilegierais la RAM. Je suis a 8 Go, et si bien sur c'est largement assez pour une utilisation ponctuelle, tout est bien plus fluide. Comme indique aussi, 12 voire 16 Go de RAM c'est encore mieux, surtout pour des gros panos de RAW, ou de l'editing en 720p/1080p. Utile mais pas indispensable.

Donc mon choix : 1) la RAM, tres important, 8 Go la difference est importante. 2) Le CPU, le i3 est un excellent compromis, mais 4 coeurs ca aide. Maintenant, comme deja dit, a mon avis la RAM passe en premier. 3) Le HD, ca peut aider pour une grosse phototheque de passer par un SSD, ou au moins un gros HD de 2 To qui, a occupation egale, sera plus rapide qu'un DD de 1 To.

Mais pour un budget raisonnable, franchement je conseillerais l'iMac de base, et eventuellement rajouter des barrettes de RAM par la suite


----------



## williamkenshin (10 Novembre 2010)

deja merci de m avoir répondu  tout a l heure j ai téléchargé istats et j ai regardé ce qui n allais pas quand j utilisais aperture est je vois que avec mon macbook unibody alu quand je fait des retouche le core 2 duo est a 100 % ! les deux coeur sont a 100% et quand c est comme ca tout se met a ramé a mort sur aperture et en bas de la photo le mot " traitement " apparais jusqu a ce que la retouche sois effectué . c est ce que j aimerais évité a tout pris avec l imac . tu pense que le i3 feras la difference la dessus ? que son processeur ne monteras pas a 100% comme avec mon macbook ?

pour ce qui est de la video HD le processeur monte a 87% , je pense que la aussi ca dois etre la raison qui fait que la video rame ( voir bloque ) de temps en temps . 


voila je te remercie de m aidé . demain je pense allé en cherché un a akihabara c est pour ca que tes conseils me sont précieux


----------



## HmJ (10 Novembre 2010)

williamkenshin a dit:


> deja merci de m avoir répondu  tout a l heure j ai téléchargé istats et j ai regardé ce qui n allais pas quand j utilisais aperture est je vois que avec mon macbook unibody alu quand je fait des retouche le core 2 duo est a 100 % ! les deux coeur sont a 100% et quand c est comme ca tout se met a ramé a mort sur aperture et en bas de la photo le mot " traitement " apparais jusqu a ce que la retouche sois effectué . c est ce que j aimerais évité a tout pris avec l imac . tu pense que le i3 feras la difference la dessus ? que son processeur ne monteras pas a 100% comme avec mon macbook ?
> 
> pour ce qui est de la video HD le processeur monte a 87% , je pense que la aussi ca dois etre la raison qui fait que la video rame ( voir bloque ) de temps en temps .
> 
> ...



Lightroom occupe bien les 4 coeurs de mon i5, mais bien sur cela a un cout. Aperture n'a pas aussi bonne reputation pour la gestion de plus de 2 coeurs, mais apres tout cela pourrait evoluer. Regarde bien tous les onglets de ton moniteur systeme : c'est vrai que ca peut ramer a fond lors de l'import initial des RAW, et la les CPU moulinent. Mais apres, je trouve que c'est surtout un probleme de RAM : j'ai vu cette barriere lorsque j'avais mon Mac Mini et 4 Go de RAM. Parce que le disque dur etait plus souvent sollice pour decharger le memoire (utilisation du swap), et la ca ramait.

Bref : ok les CPU tournent a fond, c'est un point a garder en tete. Un i3 a lui aussi 2 coeurs, mais qui tourneront plus vite, et finiront aussi plus vite. Pose ta question sur le fil Aperture, et demande quel est LE composant qui a permis de fluidifier le travail. Mon idee : passer la RAM de 4 a 8 Go.


----------



## williamkenshin (10 Novembre 2010)

quand je fait les retouche photo avec aperture la mémoire est a peu pres au trois quart (j ai que 2go sur le macbook) . mais le cpu lui par contre s emballe énnormement est a la moindre retouche il plafone a 100% . du coup j hesite vraiment entre les deux maintenant . j ai vraiment peur d acheté le i3 et qu il se mette a ramé avec aperture , la je serais pas mal dégouté quand meme . d un autre cote le i3 est quand meme a environs 200 euro de moins que le i5


----------



## HmJ (10 Novembre 2010)

williamkenshin a dit:


> quand je fait les retouche photo avec aperture la mémoire est a peu pres au trois quart (j ai que 2go sur le macbook) . mais le cpu lui par contre s emballe énnormement est a la moindre retouche il plafone a 100% . du coup j hesite vraiment entre les deux maintenant . j ai vraiment peur d acheté le i3 et qu il se mette a ramé avec aperture , la je serais pas mal dégouté quand meme . d un autre cote le i3 est quand meme a environs 200 euro de moins que le i5



C'est sur qu'un quad vaut mieux qu'un duo... Mais justement, avec l'usage que je faisais du Mini, j'etait plus limite sous Lightroom (+ Photoshop) par les 4 Go que par les 2 CPU. _Your milage may vary..._


----------



## williamkenshin (10 Novembre 2010)

ok ben alors je sais pas , p etre que aperture utilise plus les coeurs que LR moi en tout cas sur mon macbook aperture est inutilisable avec un core 2 duo , le CPU plafonne a 100% a chaque retouche :hein:.ou alors peut etre le core 2 duo n est pas le meme sur un mac mini et sur un macbook. du coup j ai vraiment peur que un i3 ( qui est le modele au dessus des core 2 duo ) n arrive pas a suivre et que son CPU plafonne a 87% ou un truc du genre . bon apparament entre le core 2 duo et le i3 il a une grande difference . mais seras t elle suffisante pour comblé cette lacune ? ca je ne sais pas .:hein:

au passage j ai le i3 a 143 000 ¥ et le i5 a 165 000¥ c est plus facile que de parlé en euro :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (11 Novembre 2010)

williamkenshin a dit:


> ok ben alors je sais pas , p etre que aperture utilise plus les coeurs que LR moi en tout cas sur mon macbook aperture est inutilisable avec un core 2 duo , le CPU plafonne a 100% a chaque retouche :hein:.ou alors peut etre le core 2 duo n est pas le meme sur un mac mini et sur un macbook. du coup j ai vraiment peur que un i3 ( qui est le modele au dessus des core 2 duo ) n arrive pas a suivre et que son CPU plafonne a 87% ou un truc du genre . bon apparament entre le core 2 duo et le i3 il a une grande difference . mais seras t elle suffisante pour comblé cette lacune ? ca je ne sais pas .:hein:
> 
> au passage j ai le i3 a 143 000 ¥ et le i5 a 165 000¥ c est plus facile que de parlé en euro :rateau:



A toi de voir. N'oublie pas que tu peux passer par le Mac Store japonais education, ils ne demandent aucune preuve.


----------



## williamkenshin (11 Novembre 2010)

tu est sur qu ils ne demandent aucune preuve ? ca serais un peu bete de leur part non ?  parceque moi les études ca fait longtemps que j ai arreté lol


----------



## HmJ (11 Novembre 2010)

williamkenshin a dit:


> tu est sur qu ils ne demandent aucune preuve ? ca serais un peu bete de leur part non ?  parceque moi les études ca fait longtemps que j ai arreté lol



Je l'ai fait 2 fois, et c'est une declaration sur l'honneur. Je n'ai pas menti : j'ai fait acheter ca par ma copine etudiante, mais ils n'ont jamais rien verifie.


----------



## williamkenshin (11 Novembre 2010)

peut etre ont ils verifie aupres de son ecole non ?


----------



## HmJ (12 Novembre 2010)

williamkenshin a dit:


> peut etre ont ils verifie aupres de son ecole non ?



Oui bien sur, ils ont fait une descente, ils ont interroge le voisinage aussi 

C'est simple a comprendre : Apple vend a des prix hautement controles, et les revendeurs le supportent car ils ont la garantie que le voisin ne fait pas plus de marge qu'eux. Mais pour grignoter les parts de marche, il faut savoir jouer quand meme sur le prix de vente, c'est pour ca que Apple garde la maitrise du refurb et du store education, qui permettent de s'equiper a moindre cout par une population a priori moins "privilegiee".

Bref, Apple s'en fiche : vendre en direct a -10% ou a -5% en passant par Amazon, Biccamera ou Fnac qui eux-meme prelevent 5%, au bout du bout les seuls perdants sont les revendeurs, qui laissent passer des deals. Apple continue lui a vivre grassement et a preserver sa marge


----------



## williamkenshin (12 Novembre 2010)

ah j avoue que c est super intéréssant cette histoire  par contre en ce moment chez les revendeur je vois le prix baissé petit a petit c est pas énnorme mais petit a petit sa descend , donc je suis l affaire pour voir jusqu a combien il descendras , la il a baissé de 2000¥ donc on veras bien a combien il finiras . toute facon je te tiens au courant de la situation . 

en tout cas merci beaucoup pour tout tes precieux conseils !


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2011)

Note pour les Japonais : on trouve maintenant l'iMac i5 a 152000 JPY en passant par kakaku.com. Sacrement interessant


----------



## williamkenshin (19 Janvier 2011)

j avais dit que je reviendrais pour dire lequel j acheterais et vu que je n ai qu une parole . j ai l ai achete hier ( 150 800¥ ) et je suis allee le cherche sur place car j avais pas envie d attendre mon imac  j ai pris le imac i5 quatre core au final , avec ca j ai aussi pris un lecteur de blu ray externe ( 13980¥ )pour voir mes blu ray sur mon nouveau imac  honnetement j avais un peu peur vu tout ce que j ai pu lire , pixel mort , vitre casse , jaunisse . . .  des que je l ai sortis de l immense boite apres les mises a jour j ai fait direct les divers test pour voir si il n avais pas de probleme et tout etait niquel donc je suis content . :rateau: sur mon macbook unibody alu quand je matte une video full hd 1080p les processeur plafone et il y a quelques ralentissement alors que sur l imac les prossesseur sont que a 23~25% ! c est vraiment tres tres agreable ! maintenant il ne me manque plus que a installe aperture ( ce seras le plus gros de l ordi ) 

bon sur ce merci  pour tout encore HmJ pour toute l aide que tu m as fournis et de toute facon maintenant que j ai l imac je serais plus present sur le forum . 

encore une fois merci pour tout


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2011)

williamkenshin a dit:


> j avais dit que je reviendrais pour dire lequel j acheterais et vu que je n ai qu une parole . j ai l ai achete hier ( 150 800¥ ) et je suis allee le cherche sur place car j avais pas envie d attendre mon imac  j ai pris le imac i5 quatre core au final , avec ca j ai aussi pris un lecteur de blu ray externe ( 13980¥ )pour voir mes blu ray sur mon nouveau imac  honnetement j avais un peu peur vu tout ce que j ai pu lire , pixel mort , vitre casse , jaunisse . . .  des que je l ai sortis de l immense boite apres les mises a jour j ai fait direct les divers test pour voir si il n avais pas de probleme et tout etait niquel donc je suis content . :rateau: sur mon macbook unibody alu quand je matte une video full hd 1080p les processeur plafone et il y a quelques ralentissement alors que sur l imac les prossesseur sont que a 23~25% ! c est vraiment tres tres agreable ! maintenant il ne me manque plus que a installe aperture ( ce seras le plus gros de l ordi )
> 
> bon sur ce merci  pour tout encore HmJ pour toute l aide que tu m as fournis et de toute facon maintenant que j ai l imac je serais plus present sur le forum .
> 
> encore une fois merci pour tout



Bien joue, d'autant que tu as eu une belle reduction ! Quel magasin alors ? Sinon, pour le bluray il faudra m'expliquer : on peut lire/graver des bluray data, mais aucunement lire un film... ou alors en passant par Boot Camp ?


----------



## williamkenshin (19 Janvier 2011)

je l ai pris sur kakaku.com et le magasin se trouver sur tokyo ( le magasin se trouve a takadanobaba pour etre precis ) sinon pour le blu ray oui et non tu peus lire les films . si tu met ton blu ray directement dans le lecteur non tu ne pouras pas le voir comme sur une platine , genre avec les menu et tout il faudras que tu le rippe en premier ( ca met 20~30 minute ) et apres ca oui tu peus voir ton film normalement ( sans perte de qualite vu que c est ripper et pas encoder ) et sans passé par windows donc au final tu met tout le contenue du blu ray sur ton disque dur et a partir de la tu peus voir ton film tranquillement avec les bonus etc. . . . en meme temps on as pas le choix que de passé par un lecteur externe vu que sur l imac il n y a pas de blu ray . de plus vu que tu reencode pas le film c est pas illegal ( si c est un blu ray que tu as achete bien sur ) et pour finir comme c est juste de l encodage , il n y a pas perte de qualite . hier j ai regarde iron man en blu ray et ca dechire sur l ecran du imac ! meme si l image du blu ray est un peu étiré car la resolution de l ecran est plus grande que  la full hd du blu ray , mais malgres ca c est quand meme quelque chose 

je te le conseille car c est domage de regarde de la qualite dvd quand on as un ecran comme ca . . .


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2011)

Ok, c'est une idee.


----------



## Nicolarts (22 Janvier 2011)

Si je veux acheter un iMac 27, alors je prends I5 que m'a l'air très parfait pour travailler mes créations...


----------



## HmJ (23 Janvier 2011)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Si je veux acheter un iMac 27, alors je prends I5 que m'a l'air très parfait pour travailler mes créations...



C'est un excellent compromis, oui. Et la plupart des logiciels professionnels savent maintenant utiliser 4 coeurs.


----------



## Gildas (5 Février 2011)

Bonjour Hmj

Mon vieil iMac G5 PPC sous leopard vient de rendre l'ame, il avait 7 ans de service non stop. Je crois que c'est la video qui a lachée et pas le DD car je ne vois plus que des rayures sur l'écran et quand je demarre mes DD externes connectés en firewire ca donne le meme resultat.
J'ai donc commandé un quad core i5 2,8 GHZ, apres avoir lu les pages de ce post. Je l'ai pris sur le refurb store et il a 4go de RAM
J'ai lu que tu recommandais de gonfler la RAM, ce qui me semble judicieux, surtout que je fais pas mal de montages video.
Est ce que tu peux confirmer qu'il y a 4 slots pour les barettes RAM et me dire si je peux, dans un prmeier temps  rajouter 2 barettes de 2Go, et ou je peux en trouver à prix interessant ?
Faut-il egalement, comme je l'avais lu lors du passage au Mac Intel, faire en sorte que les barettes de RAM soient symetriques: 4 fois 2 ou 2 fois 4 ou 4 fois 4 et non pas par exemple 2 barettes de 1Go, une autre de 2Go , une autre de 4go pour faire 8 Go.
Merci


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2011)

Gildas a dit:


> Bonjour Hmj
> 
> Mon vieil iMac G5 PPC sous leopard vient de rendre l'ame, il avait 7 ans de service non stop. Je crois que c'est la video qui a lachée et pas le DD car je ne vois plus que des rayures sur l'écran et quand je demarre mes DD externes connectés en firewire ca donne le meme resultat.
> J'ai donc commandé un quad core i5 2,8 GHZ, apres avoir lu les pages de ce post. Je l'ai pris sur le refurb store et il a 4go de RAM
> ...



Salut. Si tu parles bien du 27", oui il t a 4 slots, et tu peux mixer les barrettes de 1, 2 ou 4 Go, en t'assurant que toutes tournent bien a 1333 MHz comme recommande par Apple (j'ai meme mis des liens plus haut dans le fil vers les specs officielles Apple).


----------



## HmJ (10 Avril 2014)

Voila, apres 3 (belles) annees et demi, cet iMac cede la place a mon nouveau hackintosh et je le revends.

Si quelqu'un veut cet iMac 27" avec i5 de 2.8Ghz, 16 Go de RAM et 2 To d'espace disque, un ecran sans pixel mort ni taches, faites-moi signe


----------

